# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  ΟΤΕ: αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων ADSL πανελλαδικά

## EvilHawk

Δελτίο Τύπου: Στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διαρκή ανάπτυξη και διεύρυνση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι έχει ήδη προετοιμαστεί τεχνολογικά και προτίθεται να προχωρήσει, για πέμπτη φορά τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων ADSL πανελλαδικά, χωρίς πρόσθετη οικονομική επιβάρυνση. 

Παραμένοντας ο βασικός φορέας ανάπτυξης των νέων τεχνολογιών στη χώρα, ο ΟΤΕ με συνέπεια αναβαθμίζει διαρκώς τις προσφερόμενες ευρυζωνικές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης από το 2006. Με τον τρόπο αυτό συμβάλλει καθοριστικά στην αμείωτη αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας πανελλαδικά.

Οι σχεδιαζόμενες αναβαθμίσεις αφορούν στα εξής:
•	όσοι έχουν 2Mbps θα απολαμβάνουν διπλάσια ταχύτητα upload
•	όσοι έχουν 8Mbps θα αποκτήσουν αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες έως 24Mbps 
•	όσοι έχουν 24Mbps, θα επωφεληθούν από τη νέα ανταγωνιστική τιμολογιακή πολιτική που θα ανακοινωθεί κατά την έναρξη των αναβαθμίσεων.

Με την ολοκλήρωση της παραπάνω αναβάθμισης, οι νέες προσφερόμενες ταχύτητες θα είναι οι εξής:
•	2 Mbps/ 512 Κbps
•	έως 24 Mbps/1 Mbps

Οι παραπάνω αναβαθμίσεις αφορούν τόσο νέους όσο και υφιστάμενους πελάτες, οικιακούς και επιχειρησιακούς, λιανικής και χονδρικής.

Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ, φέρνει την ευρυζωνικότητα ήδη σε περισσότερα από 1 εκατομμύριο νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις σε ολόκληρη την ελληνική επικράτεια. Στο δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν πάνω από 1.5 εκατ. εγκατεστημένες πόρτες ADSL σε περισσότερα από 1.500 διαφορετικά σημεία πανελλαδικά.

Η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων είναι ακόμη μία προσφορά του ΟΤΕ προς όλους τους χρήστες ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα.


Σχετικά Θέματα:
* ΟΤΕ: Νέα Αναβάθμιση για τα πακέτα Wholesale adsl Α.ΡΥ.Σ 
* ΕΕΤΤ: Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για την αναβάθμιση χωρητικότητας των γραμμών του ΟΤΕ

----------


## harris

> Οι παραπάνω αναβαθμίσεις αφορούν τόσο νέους όσο και υφιστάμενους πελάτες, οικιακούς και επιχειρησιακούς, *λιανικής και χονδρικής*.


Σε αντίθεση πλέον με την προηγούμενη αντίστοιχη ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ στις 27 Φεβ. 2010, βλέπουμε πλέον ότι μιλάει (όπως αναμενόταν) και για την λιανική αγορά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν θα το έλεγα "σε αντίθεση" αλλά σαν "λογική συνέχεια" ...

----------


## kiriakosk

Επιτέλους εξαιρετικά ευχάριστα νέα πότε θα τα δούμε να περνούν στους καταναλωτές;

----------


## baskon

Καιρός ήταν..
Βεβαια το οτι δε λεει πουθενα ποτε ξεκιναν οι αναβαθμισεις είανι ασχημο..
Περιμενουμε να ανακοινωθουν και οι νεες τιμες των 24 Mbps..Λογικα στα 22.5-23 ευρω?(Λογω αυξησης του ΦΠΑ)
Και λογικα το double play θα εχει 24αρα..

----------


## kiriakosk

> Καιρός ήταν..
> Βεβαια το οτι δε λεει πουθενα ποτε ξεκιναν οι αναβαθμισεις είανι ασχημο..
> Περιμενουμε να ανακοινωθουν και οι νεες τιμες των 24 Mbps..Λογικα στα 22.5-23 ευρω?(Λογω αυξησης του ΦΠΑ)
> Και λογικα το double play θα εχει 24αρα..


Λογικά στην τιμή της 8αρας εκτός και έχουμε μια ακόμα ευχάριστη έκπληξη και το δούμε ακόμα ποιο κάτω.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Δεν θα το έλεγα "σε αντίθεση" αλλά σαν "λογική συνέχεια" ...


Και βέβαια η επόμενη λογική συνέχεια είναι η προσφορές από τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους που θα ακολουθήσουν τις προσεχείς μέρες.

----------


## Wizard

Μα, αν υπάρχουν μετά μόνο 2mbps και 24mbps, δεν σημαίνει ότι η τιμή της 24mbps θα γίνει όσο της 8mbps; Αλλιώς, όσοι είχαν 8mbps και πάνε αυτόματα στα 24mbps θα πληρώνουν λιγότερο από αυτούς που είχαν ήδη 24mbps  :Thinking:

----------


## baskon

> Λογικά στην τιμή της 8αρας εκτός και έχουμε μια ακόμα ευχάριστη έκπληξη και το δούμε ακόμα ποιο κάτω.


Ακριβως αυτο είπα και εγω (22.5 ευρω) ,μόνο που η τιμη της 8αρας λογικά θα ακριβυνει  λογω  αυξησης  Φπα απο Δευτερα....
Οποτε για αυτο ειπα 22.5-23 ευρω..Ισως στα 22.90..?
Η εμπειρια παντως εχει δειξει οτι δε προκειται να παει χαμηλοτερα η τιμη..

----------


## NiKapa

*Π*οτε θα ολοκληρωθει αυτο δεν μας ειπαν..?

----------


## panos123

τη νέα ανταγωνιστική τιμολογιακή πολιτική που θα ανακοινωθεί κατά την έναρξη των αναβαθμίσεων θα την έχουν και οι "δεσμευμένοι" ή θα μείνουμε στη τιμή που δεσμευτήκαμε;

----------


## Kuso Kenshi

Ξέρουμε αν αυτό θα ισχύσει και για τις φοιτητικές συνδέσεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## baskon

> *Π*οτε θα ολοκληρωθει αυτο δεν μας ειπαν..?


Ούτε το πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί,αλλά το βασικότερο που δε μας είπαν είναι το ποτε θα ξεκινησει!
Απλως ειπαν οτι οταν ξεκινησουν θα βγουν και νεοι τιμοκαταλογοι..
και πάλι συμφωνα με τις παλιές εμπειρίες για να ολοκληρωθει σημαντικό μέρος των αναβαθμισεων θα πάρει κανα 3 μηνο..
Μεχρι το καλοκαιρι δηλαδη,αλλα στις μεγαλες πολεις θα εχουν γινει αναβαθμισεις και πολυ νωριτερα..
Αρκει βεβαια να ξεκινησουν συντομα οι αναβαθμισεις και όχι το *Μαιο...*

----------


## sv2evs

Μπράβο...Γι'αυτό έχουν αλλάξει τα στατιστικά της 8άρας μου τελευταία και μου κάνει κάτι up/down ? 

Για να δούμε, ευχάριστα νέα !

----------


## EvilHawk

Αν δείτε και τα σχετικά θέματα θα καταλάβετε γιατί έχει δείξει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στις λέξεις και στην διατύπωση που χρησιμοποιεί ο συντάκτης του δελτίου τύπου ...  :Whistle:

----------


## baskon

Βεβαια το κακο είναι οτι η αποσταση 2αρας με 24αρας πλεον ειναι τεραστια..
Εαν εχεις προβλημα με την 24αρα τι θα σου λενε??Πηγαινε σε 2αρα? :ROFL: 
Ελπιζω να μη γινει οτι και με τη καταργηση των 4 mbps..Και νομιζω ότι αρκετοι από εμας που παρακολουθουμε το φορουμ θυμομαστε καλά..
Ελπιζω να έχουν καταλληλα προφιλ γραμμης ωστε να μπορουν να σε βαλουν να συγχρονιζεις και στα 8 αν χρειαζεται και να μη σε αναγκαζουν να πας στα 2!

Επισης αντιστοιχα η 2αρα ταχυτητα είναι πολύ χαμηλη πλεον..
Ακομα και στα dslam που υποστηριζουν μονο adsl1  θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν 4 mbps..
Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να εχουν *χαμηλοτερη* ταχυτητα την 4/512 ή  6/1 και απλά να υπάρχει δυνατοτητα για προβληματικες γραμμες να ρυθμιστουν στα 2 mbps..

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βεβαια το κακο είναι οτι η αποσταση 2αρας με 24αρας πλεον ειναι τεραστια..
> Εαν εχεις προβλημα με την 24αρα τι θα σου λενε??Πηγαινε σε 2αρα?
> Ελπιζω να μη γινει οτι και με τη καταργηση των 4 mbps..Και νομιζω ότι αρκετοι από εμας που παρακολουθουμε το φορουμ θυμομαστε καλά..
> Ελπιζω να έχουν καταλληλα προφιλ γραμμης ωστε να μπορουν να σε βαλουν να συγχρονιζεις και στα 8 αν χρειαζεται και να μη σε αναγκαζουν να πας στα 2!


Θα συγχρονίσεις στην μέγιστη δυνατή (από τους νόμους της φυσικής) ταχύτητα και τελείωσε η ιστορία, στο LLU γίνεται τίποτα διαφορετικό;

----------


## baskon

> Θα συγχρονίσεις στην μέγιστη δυνατή (από τους νόμους της φυσικής) ταχύτητα και τελείωσε η ιστορία, στο LLU γίνεται τίποτα διαφορετικό;


Απλως μεχρι τώρα αυτο που εκανε ο Οτε σε καθε δυσκολια ηταν να πει..
Δε μπορειται να εχετε 24.Ας βαλουμε 8
Ή ας βαλουμε 2..
Ελπιζω να το μη το κανει και τωρα που θα μεινουν μονο 2 ταχυτητες..
Προφιλ ρυθμισης της γραμμης και του snr το ξερω οτι υπάρχουν..Ας χρησιμοποιει αυτα και όχι να κανει υποβαθμιση ταχυτητων σαν ευκολη λυση  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

> Και βέβαια η επόμενη λογική συνέχεια είναι η προσφορές από τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους που θα ακολουθήσουν τις προσεχείς μέρες.


το ματι μου  :Razz: 

πολυ καλη προσφορα σιγουρα θα μαζεψει αγανακτισμενους απο αλλες εταιριες

----------


## NiKapa

> Ούτε το πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί,αλλά το βασικότερο που δε μας είπαν είναι το ποτε θα ξεκινησει!
> Απλως ειπαν οτι οταν ξεκινησουν θα βγουν και νεοι τιμοκαταλογοι..
> και πάλι συμφωνα με τις παλιές εμπειρίες για να ολοκληρωθει σημαντικό μέρος των αναβαθμισεων θα πάρει κανα 3 μηνο..
> Μεχρι το καλοκαιρι δηλαδη,αλλα στις μεγαλες πολεις θα εχουν γινει αναβαθμισεις και πολυ νωριτερα..
> Αρκει βεβαια να ξεκινησουν συντομα οι αναβαθμισεις και όχι το *Μαιο...*


Βεβαια αν το καλοσκεφτουμε..χρειαζεται κατ'αρχην αρκετο bandwidth και αλλαγη προφιλ μαζικο..Λογικα πρεπει να γινει γρηγορα .. :Whistle: ..απο την στιγμη που θα ξεκινησουν βεβαια..

----------


## ownagE_

Woohoo  :dance:

----------


## alex24

Καλα νεα απο τον ΟΤΕ :One thumb up:  αλλα οσοι ειναι μακρια απο το Α/Κ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο για 24αρα και οσοι εχουν προβλημα με αποσυγχρονισμους θα τους ριξουν στην 2αρα και αυτο δεν ειναι τοσο καλο γιατι οσο να ναι θελουμε και το λιγο παραπανω ειδικα οσοι ειναι απαιτητικοι με την χρηση του νετ...Παντως ενα μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## lb058

Φαντάζομαι ότι όσοι πιάνουμε λιγότερο από 7, δε θα δούμε καμία διαφορά. Αυτό είναι κρίμα κι άδικο!  :Mad:

----------


## teodgeor

Μπραβο για να δουμε......τι θα γινει οταν ισχυσουν αυτα

----------


## zombie_wireless

Πολύ καλή κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ...

Λίγο πρόβλημα όμως αυτοί που βρίσκονται μακριά από τα κέντρα του... :Smile:

----------


## NiKapa

> Φαντάζομαι ότι όσοι πιάνουμε λιγότερο από 7, δε θα δούμε καμία διαφορά. Αυτό είναι κρίμα κι άδικο!


Λαθος φανταζεσαι :Smile: ..η αναβαθμιση εχει να κανει βασικα με το upload κι ηταν απαραιτητη ..
Διαφορες προς το καλυτερο σιγουρα! :Wink:

----------


## zombie_wireless

> η αναβαθμιση εχει να κανει βασικα με το upload κι ηταν απαραιτητη ..


Το upload με όλους τους παρόχους είναι τραγικό...

----------


## kiriakosk

> Φαντάζομαι ότι όσοι πιάνουμε λιγότερο από 7, δε θα δούμε καμία διαφορά. Αυτό είναι κρίμα κι άδικο!


Για να είναι δίκαια τα πράγματα, να υπάρξει κάποια έκπτωση 10-20% σε όσους συγχρονίζουν κάτω από 8Mbps, πλην όμως μην ξεχνάμε ότι θα έχουν upload 1Mbps

----------


## NiKapa

> Το upload με όλους τους παρόχους είναι τραγικό...


Παντα ηταν δυστυχως..η κινηση του Οτε εναι στην σωστη κατευθυνση.. :One thumb up: ..θα ακολουθησουν κι οι αλλοι θελοντας και μη.. :Wink:

----------


## lunatic323

τελεια!!!!! :Drunk:  :dance:

----------


## karystos

Τωρα χωρις το γκαματο υπαρχει αφθονο μπαντγουιθ ωστε να προχωρησει η αναβαθμιση των ταχυτητων. :Razz:

----------


## lehrer

Επειδη κι εγω το σκεφτομαι να γινω γιαγια σε 15 μερες που ληγει το συμβολαιο μου με τη HOL και να επιστρεψω στον ΟΤΕ θελω να ρωτησω οταν γινεται η μεταφορα ενεργοποιειται πρωτα το τηλεφωνο και μετα απο μερες το ιντερνετ η θα εχω απο την πρωτη μερα και ιντερνετ;

----------


## baskon

Εγω προσωπικά εχω shared LLu και ήθελα να γυρισω στον Οτε αρκετο καιρό αλλά βολευομουν..
Και βασικά αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι το upload οποτε μονο σε 24αρα θα μπορουσα να παω..
Με ενα double play θα μου ερθει αρκετα οικονομικα μιας και οπως ειπα εχω shared LLu και εχω ηδη απεριοριστες κλησεις στον Οτε..

Παρολα αυτα θα περιμενω..
Δε θελω να βαλω double play με 8 mbps internet και μετα να περιμενω κανα 2μηνο για να αναβαθμιστω στα 24..
Μολις καταργηθει και επισημα η 8αρα τότε θα γυρισω,ωστε να παω *κατευθειαν σε 24*....Ελπιζω τοτε  να εχει και καμια καλη προσφορα με ρουτερ ή πολυμηχανημα ή κατι αλλο ..

----------


## jimmakosx

Ε ρε γλέντια! :Drunk:  :Bla Bla:  :Rock Band:

----------


## sz12

Άμα διαβάσετε το Δελτίο θα σας λυθούν οι απορίες.

Αφορά όλους, λιανική και χονδρική (Conn-x και ΑΡΥΣ).



Όσοι είναι 8 θα πάνε 24

Όσοι είναι  2 θα έχουν 512 upload (voip…;-)

Όσοι είναι 24 θα έχουν μείωση τιμής



-Τα ερωτήματα είναι 2: 

-τι μειώσεις τιμών θα γίνουν

-Πότε θα ξεκινήσει η αναβάθμιση.



Συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ στα δελτία του λέει και πότε θα ξεκινήσει.



Το ότι δε λέει μάλλον έχει να κάνει με αυτό

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=372495



Από ότι φαίνεται η ΕΕΤΤ για πρώτη φορά αποφάσισε να κάνει δημόσια διαβούλευση για το αν θέλουμε γρηγορότερες ταχύτητες και καλύτερες τιμές.



Γραφειοκράτες αφήστε τον ΟΤΕ να μας δώσει 24 Mbps. Αφού δίνει και στη χονδρική τι τους έπιασε τώρα?

----------


## winzig

προς φιλο lehrer

πρωτα το τηλ και μετα απο 3-4 εργασιμες το ιντερνετ.  :Smile:

----------


## terko

> Καιρός ήταν..
> Και λογικα το double play θα εχει 24αρα..


Δηλαδή απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και internet 24Mbps με 43.90€*.

Για κάποιους που δεν μιλάνε καθόλου με εξωτερικό (νομίζω πως είναι και οι περισσότεροι) και δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα 60' σε κινητά (γιατί μιλούν από το κινητό τους) που δίνουν επιπλέον οι εναλλακτικοί στα προγράμματα Dplay στην τιμή των 39.90€*, η διαφορά είναι μόλις 4€.

Επομένως οι εναλλακτικοί για να ανταγωνιστούν τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ρίξουν την τιμή του Dplay τους, στα 34-35€* και φυσικά όχι μόνο τις τιμές των Dplay.

*Τιμές προ αύξησης ΦΠΑ στο 21%.




> και πάλι συμφωνα με τις παλιές εμπειρίες για να ολοκληρωθει σημαντικό μέρος των αναβαθμισεων θα πάρει κανα 3 μηνο..


Παρά την παλιά εμπειρία του ΟΤΕ στις αναβαθμίσεις, μάλλον θα πάρει πολύ παραπάνω χρόνο τώρα γιατί στην προηγούμενη αναβάθμιση οι γραμμές που υπήρχαν ήταν S1+S2 ->1Mbps, S3 ->2Mbps, S4 ->4Mbps, S5 ->8Mbps και S6 ->24Mbps, αυτές που χρειάστηκε να αναβαθμιστούν ήταν 1Mbps και 4Mbps δηλαδή S1+S2+S4.

Τώρα που υπάρχουν S1+S2+S3 ->2Mbps,  (που είναι η μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία των γραμμών) S4+S5 ->8Mbps και 24Mbps=S6, θα έχουμε αναβάθμιση των S1+S2+S3+S4+S5 δηλαδή της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας των γραμμών του ΟΤΕ και αν δεν συμβεί αυτό και δεν πρέπει να συμβεί, που έκαναν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, οπότε και περισσότερες εργατώρες λόγω των προβληματικών γραμμών, τότε σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί πολύ περισσότερο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## lehrer

> προς φιλο lehrer
> 
> πρωτα το τηλ και μετα απο 3-4 εργασιμες το ιντερνετ.


Eυχαριστω πολυ. Αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο γιατι υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να γινει η μεταφορα του τηλεφωνου και μετα να πουν οτι δεν υπαρχουν ελευθερες πορτες για το ιντερνετ.

----------


## winzig

δε θα φοβομουν στη θεση σου, στο λενε συνηθως πριν γινει η μεταφορα. παντως η αληθεια οτι ειναι εκνευριστικο να μην εχεις νετ  :Sad:

----------


## kiriakosk

> Επειδη κι εγω το σκεφτομαι να γινω γιαγια σε 15 μερες που ληγει το συμβολαιο μου με τη HOL και να επιστρεψω στον ΟΤΕ θελω να ρωτησω οταν γινεται η μεταφορα ενεργοποιειται πρωτα το τηλεφωνο και μετα απο μερες το ιντερνετ η θα εχω απο την πρωτη μερα και ιντερνετ;


Καταρχήν δίνεις 35€ για επανασύνδεση, από εκεί και πέρα όταν ο τεχνικός κάνει την αλλαγή νομίζω ότι μετά από 2 ώρες που δεν θα δουλεύει τίποτα θα είναι όλα οκ. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έγινε σε γνωστό μου.

----------


## sz12

πάντως ειλικιρινά λόφω και της οικονομικής συγκυρίας δεν θα έπρεπε η ΕΕΤΤ να αναθεωρήσει τους περιορισμούς που βάζει στον ΟΤΕ για τις τιμές των προϊόντων του;

Για να δούμε τότε ο ανταγωνισμός που θα πήγαινε..

----------


## lehrer

> δε θα φοβομουν στη θεση σου, στο λενε συνηθως πριν γινει η μεταφορα. παντως η αληθεια οτι ειναι εκνευριστικο να μην εχεις νετ


Οντως ειναι εκνευριστικο. Ελπιζω να στο λενε οντως γιατι την εχω ακουσει την περιπτωση και ο συνδρομητης ψαχνοταν μετα.

----------


## winzig

δε νομιζω να υπαρξει θεμα.παντως δεν εδωσα 35€, βεβαια τωρα περιμενω τον πρωτο λογαρ. μπορει να τα εχουν βαλει εκει. ιδομεν...

----------


## terko

> Οντως ειναι εκνευριστικο. Ελπιζω να στο λενε οντως *γιατι την εχω ακουσει την περιπτωση και ο συνδρομητης ψαχνοταν μετα*.


Αν δεν έκανε διακοπή αλλά αλλαγή παρόχου με φορητότητα, πρέπει να του έπαιξαν φουστιά.

----------


## winzig

εμενα προσωπικα το παιδι στο οτεσοπ μου ειπε να καλεσω τη φορθνετ που ανηκα τοτε και μου ειπε να ζητησω διακοπη και ολα πηγανε καλα

----------


## lehrer

> δε νομιζω να υπαρξει θεμα.παντως δεν εδωσα 35€, βεβαια τωρα περιμενω τον πρωτο λογαρ. μπορει να τα εχουν βαλει εκει. ιδομεν...


Ποσο καιρο πηρε μεχρι να γινει η μεταφορα;

----------


## hellasyoda

Πολύ καλή κίνηση του ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί να πληρώνεις παραπάνω αλλά τουλάχιστον έχεις την αντίστοιχη ποιότητα.




> Επομένως οι εναλλακτικοί για να ανταγωνιστούν τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ρίξουν την τιμή του 2play τους, στα 34-35€* και φυσικά όχι μόνο τις τιμές των 2play.
> 
> *Τιμές προ αύξησης ΦΠΑ στο 21%.


Και εγώ εκεί ευελπιστώ. Το double pay έχει μείνει στάσιμο για αρκετό καιρό στα 39.90, το ping ανεβαίνει, η ποιότητα κατεβαίνει  :Razz:

----------


## lehrer

> Αν δεν έκανε διακοπή αλλά αλλαγή παρόχου με φορητότητα, πρέπει να του έπαιξαν φουστιά.


Φορητοτητα ηταν.

----------


## winzig

το τηλ εκανε 13 εργασιμες και μετα το νετ 4 μερες

----------


## lehrer

> Πολύ καλή κίνηση του ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί να πληρώνεις παραπάνω αλλά τουλάχιστον έχεις την αντίστοιχη ποιότητα.
> 
> 
> 
> Και εγώ εκεί ευελπιστώ. Το double pay έχει μείνει στάσιμο για αρκετό καιρό στα 39.90, το ping ανεβαίνει, η ποιότητα κατεβαίνει


Η ποιοτητα εναι πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα. Ενω η HOL τον πρωτο καιρο πηγαινε καλα τωρα σερνεται ανελεητα. Το πακετο του ΟΤΕ ειναι πλεον αρκετα ελκυστικο.

----------


## TearDrop

Ετοιμάζονται σιγά σιγά για VDSL εκεί στον ΟΤΕ.

Ρίχνουν τις τιμές για τα 24mbit και θα ακολουθήσει σε πιο πάνω τιμή η VDSL

Αντε με το καλό...

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Γραφειοκράτες αφήστε τον ΟΤΕ να μας δώσει 24 Mbps. Αφού δίνει και στη χονδρική τι τους έπιασε τώρα?


Άντε και μετά ένα συνδυαστικό πακέτο με cosmote στα πρότυπα vodafone-hol και θα αναγεννηθεί ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## NiKapa

> Η ποιοτητα εναι πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα. Ενω η HOL τον πρωτο καιρο πηγαινε καλα τωρα σερνεται ανελεητα. Το πακετο του ΟΤΕ ειναι πλεον αρκετα ελκυστικο.


Η ποιοτητα που ? στον χαλκο? στα download's ?? που ακριβως ?

----------


## terko

> Η ποιοτητα που ? στον χαλκο? στα download's ?? που ακριβως ?


Γενικώς στα πάντα, πλην χαλκού φυσικά που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει.

----------


## NiKapa

Off Topic





> Γενικώς στα πάντα, πλην χαλκού φυσικά που δεν  μπορεί να αλλάξει.


  Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο καθολικα αποδεχομενο..ο 1 θα λεει Οτε ..ο αλλος ,οτι  με αυτες τις τιμες παει η ποιοτητα κτλ.. :Wink: 



Στο θεμα..μακαρι ν'ακολουθησουν κι οι αλλοι και να δουμε ακομη μεγαλυτερο upload στο μελλον..

----------


## glist

> Ποσο καιρο πηρε μεχρι να γινει η μεταφορα;





> το τηλ εκανε 13 εργασιμες και μετα το νετ 4 μερες


Μια περίπτωση είναι αυτή που περιγράφει ο winzig.
Σε μια άλλη όμως (φορητότητα 2play) που γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι, η τηλεφωνία και το Internet ενεργοποιήθηκαν την ίδια ημέρα, έπειτα από 25 εργάσιμες από την υποβολή της αίτησης φορητότητας. Στο ενδιάμεσο αυτό χρονικό διάστημα του 1 μηνός, λειτουργούσαν φυσικά οι υπηρεσίες του τότε υφιστάμενου παρόχου. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά στην όλη διαδικασία.




> Ετοιμάζονται σιγά σιγά για VDSL εκεί στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Ρίχνουν τις τιμές για τα 24mbit και θα ακολουθήσει σε πιο πάνω τιμή η VDSL
> 
> Αντε με το καλό...


 :One thumb up: +1
Αν και βλέπω ακόμη μπροστά μας μια ακόμη διετία ως την υλοποίησή του. Και ακόμη παραπάνω για τη μαζική διείσδυσή του.
Υπομονή

----------


## terko

> Άμα διαβάσετε το Δελτίο θα σας λυθούν οι απορίες.
> 
> -Τα ερωτήματα είναι 2: 
> 
> *-τι μειώσεις τιμών θα γίνουν*
> 
> -Πότε θα ξεκινήσει η αναβάθμιση.


Άμα διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το Δελτίο Τύπου θα σου λυθεί η πρώτη από τις απορίες σου, το λέει ξεκάθαρα.




> Δελτίο Τύπου: Στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διαρκή ανάπτυξη και διεύρυνση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι έχει ήδη προετοιμαστεί τεχνολογικά και προτίθεται να προχωρήσει, για πέμπτη φορά τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων ADSL πανελλαδικά, *χωρίς πρόσθετη οικονομική επιβάρυνση*.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η 24άρα θα έχει την τιμή της σημερινής 8άρας 22.5€ χωρίς φυσικά την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ.

----------


## paraskdi

Πολύ καλή κίνηση από Ο.Τ.Ε. :Clap:

----------


## terko

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
>   Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο καθολικα αποδεχομενο..ο 1 θα λεει Οτε ..ο αλλος ,οτι  με αυτες τις τιμες παει η ποιοτητα κτλ..




Off Topic


		Τουλάχιστον μέχρις στιγμής αυτό είναι γενικώς αποδεκτό ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπερέχει όλων σε όλα και δεν νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει αυτό, όσο οι εναλλακτικοί είναι καφενεία, πάντα όμως θα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα.

----------


## George978

στο 134 δεν εχουνε ιδεα , καμμια ενημερωση

----------


## NiKapa

> στο 134 δεν εχουνε ιδεα , καμμια ενημερωση


Γιατι ποτε ειχανε σε νεα ειδηση..? θελουν 2-3 μερες ..μεσολαβει και το ΣΚ.. :Wink: 
Απο Δευτερα..

----------


## George978

α οκ , καμμια εκτιμηση για το ποσο θα παει η 24ρα?

----------


## NiKapa

> α οκ , καμμια εκτιμηση για το ποσο θα παει η 24ρα?


..λιγο πιο πανω απο την παλια 8αρα.. :Razz:

----------


## baskon

Η 24αρα σίγουρα στα επιπεδα που ειναι η 8αρα τωρα ή χαμηλοτερα..
Το πιο πιθανο γυρω στα 22-23 ευρω..
Σε double play συμφερει καλυτερα..
Οσο για το αν εχουν ενημερωση ή οχι στο 134..
Σιγουρα έχουν απλώς η ενημερωση τους είναι αυτή που εχουμε και εμεις..Ουτε ημερομηνιες,ουτε τιμες ουτε τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## athtsa

Έχει κανείς ενημέρωση αν θα ισχύσει και στο φοιτητικό πακέτο η αναβάθμιση?

----------


## ownagE_

> ..λιγο πιο πανω απο την παλια 8αρα..


Δε γίνεται αυτό.
Δηλαδή θα πουν στους 8άρηδες, πληρώστε παραπάνω τώρα που έχετε 24?  :Razz:

----------


## NiKapa

> Δε γίνεται αυτό.
> Δηλαδή θα πουν στους 8άρηδες, πληρώστε παραπάνω τώρα που έχετε 24?


Λογικοτατο ακουγεται..εσυ μεγαλε τι θα ελεγες..? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kiriakosk

> δε νομιζω να υπαρξει θεμα.παντως δεν εδωσα 35€, βεβαια τωρα περιμενω τον πρωτο λογαρ. μπορει να τα εχουν βαλει εκει. ιδομεν...


Μα στον πρώτο λογαριασμό θα τα δώσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## terko

> στο 134 δεν εχουνε ιδεα , καμμια ενημερωση


Εφόσον το επίσημο Δελτίο Τύπου δεν αναφέρει τίποτα, δηλαδή τι περίμενες να σου πουν στο 134, πότε θα ξεκινήσουν οι αναβαθμίσεις, αν και το βλέπω πολύ σύντομα.




> Η 24αρα σίγουρα στα επιπεδα που ειναι η 8αρα τωρα *ή χαμηλοτερα*...


Για την 24άρα δεν νομίζω χαμηλότερη τιμή για την 2άρα ίσως.




> Έχει κανείς ενημέρωση αν θα ισχύσει και στο φοιτητικό πακέτο η αναβάθμιση?


Λογικό δεν είναι να γίνει και στα φοιτητικά πακέτα, αφού πλέον θα υπάρχουν μόνο δύο ταχύτητες 2Mbps/512Kbps και 24/1Mbps.

----------


## emeliss

> Λογικοτατο ακουγεται..εσυ μεγαλε τι θα ελεγες..?


Η τιμή της υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να αυξηθεί. Λογικά θα μείνει ίδια. Η όποια αύξηση της τελικής τιμής θα έχει σχέση αποκλειστικά και μόνο με την αύξηση της ΦαΠΑς.

----------


## athtsa

Ενημέρωση απο ΟΤΕ *και* το φοιτητικό θα αναβαθμιστεί εφόσον θα υπάρχουν δύο ειδών ταχύτητες , 2/512 κ 24/1 .

----------


## WAntilles

Ξέρουμε τελικές τιμές (με ΦΠΑ) για την 24άρα Conn-X, ή όχι;

----------


## ohristou

Ρε παιδια ακομα δεν βγηκε η ανακοινωση και ζητατε τιμες; Οι ανακοινωση ειναι ξεκαθαρα 24mbps στην τιμη των οκτω δηλ. 22,50 το μηνα και με την αυξηση του φπα απο 19 σε 21% η τελικη τιμη της 24αρας θα διμορφωθη στα 22,95. Τι δεν καταλαβατε;

Παντως μπραβο στον οτε. Να ρωτησω το double play του οτε με τα 43ευρω δινει και 60' προς κινητα; Γιατι αν δινει βουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυρ.

----------


## ermis333

> Ρε παιδια ακομα δεν βγηκε η ανακοινωση και ζητατε τιμες; Οι ανακοινωση ειναι ξεκαθαρα 24mbps στην τιμη των οκτω δηλ. 22,50 το μηνα και με την αυξηση του φπα απο 19 σε 21% η τελικη τιμη της 24αρας θα διμορφωθη στα 22,95. Τι δεν καταλαβατε;
> 
> Παντως μπραβο στον οτε. Να ρωτησω το double play του οτε με τα 43ευρω δινει και 60' προς κινητα; Γιατι αν δινει βουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυρ.




Internet + Ομιλία
Απεριόριστο Internet  Conn-x στα 8 MbpsAπεριόριστες αστικές  & υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς όλα τα σταθερά δίκτυα
*€43,90

*
Τελική ΤιμήInternet + Ομιλία
Απεριόριστο Internet Conn-x στα 8 Mbps250 λεπτά αστικές & υπεραστικές κλήσεις  προς όλα τα σταθερά δίκτυα50 λεπτά  κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά
*€43,90

*
Τελική Τιμή

----------


## gcf

Είναι χωρίς κινητά, τα  60 το μήνα έχουν άλλα 6 ευρώ.

----------


## ermis333

Οι εναλλακτικοί ή πρεπει να αναβαθμίσουν τις συνδέσεις τους για να φτάσουν σε ποιότητα και σταθερότητα τον ΟΤΕ ή πρέπει να ρίξουν τις τιμές τους.

Οι εναλλακτικοί είναι σχεδόν όλοι χρεωμένοι μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, οπότε και τα 2 σενάρια φαντάζουν δύσκολα.

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Πω! Πω! Από 8άρα σε έως 24 δίχως να δώσω δραχμή παραπάνω, δώρο εξ΄ουρανού! Και +4Mbps να πιάσω, τζάμι. Η 8άρα μου τερματίζει σταθερότατα, Θεσσαλονίκη-Αμπελόκηπους. Είμαι πεπεισμένος, αρκετά καλά θα με πάει. Ποτέ δεν συνάντησα ούτε ένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## tiatrou

> Ρε παιδια ακομα δεν βγηκε η ανακοινωση και ζητατε τιμες; Οι ανακοινωση ειναι ξεκαθαρα 24mbps στην τιμη των οκτω δηλ. 22,50 το μηνα και με την αυξηση του φπα απο 19 σε 21% η τελικη τιμη της 24αρας *θα διαμορφωθεί στα 22,95*. Τι δεν καταλαβατε;


Να διορθώσω ότι η τιμή της γραμμής 24Mbps/1Mbps, θα είναι *22,878€ και κάτω*. Μην υπολογίζετε 2% αύξηση επί του 22,5€, αλλά επί της αρχικής τιμής χωρίς καθόλου Φ.Π.Α., δηλαδή επί της τιμής 18,908€, όπου πολλαπλασιάζεται με 1,21 πλέον αντί με 1,19. Συνεπώς μέγιστη τιμή ακόμα και με στρογγυλοποίηση είναι τα 22,90€.

----------


## kiriakosk

> Internet + Ομιλία
> Απεριόριστο Internet  Conn-x στα 8 MbpsAπεριόριστες αστικές  & υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς όλα τα σταθερά δίκτυα
> *€43,90
> 
> *



 
Αυτές οι τιμές είναι χωρίς την αύξηση ΦΠΑ και επιπλέον δεν είναι και απόλυτο να διαμορφωθούν και έτσι με την αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές.

Μια και τα παρέθεσες αυτό θα πω ότι τελικά είσαι στο ΟΤΕ και ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνία ουσιαστικά μόνο είναι σαν να πληρώνεις double play και είναι μέγιστη μακακία αν μην μπεις στο πρόγραμμα και εξηγούμε 

16-18€ πάγιο και 22,50 για ιντερνετ τώρα 8άρα κάποια στιγμή 24άρα= 38-40 €

double play ote 

Απεριόριστο Internet  Conn-x στα  8 τώρα 24 MbpsAπεριόριστες  αστικές  & υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς όλα τα σταθερά δίκτυα
με 43,50!!! 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ohristou

> Να διορθώσω ότι η τιμή της γραμμής 24Mbps/1Mbps, θα είναι *22,878€ και κάτω*. Μην υπολογίζετε 2% αύξηση επί του 22,5€, αλλά επί της αρχικής τιμής χωρίς καθόλου Φ.Π.Α., δηλαδή επί της τιμής 18,908€, όπου πολλαπλασιάζεται με 1,21 πλέον αντί με 1,19. Συνεπώς μέγιστη τιμή ακόμα και με στρογγυλοποίηση είναι τα 22,90€.


Νταξει φιλε tiatrou για πεντε λεπτα κανεις ετσι; Οκ sorry

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Πώ!...

Αυτό το άρθρο με ξύπνησε για τα καλά! Έχω τηλέφωνο και Ίντερνετ ( 8 Mbps ) ΟΤΕ και διαβάζοντας τα σχόλιά σας, πήρα στο 134, ρώτησα για το Double Play...

Εντωμεταξύ, τόσο καιρό τα πλήρωνα ξεχωριστά, χωρίς να είμαι στο Double Play, περισσότερα δηλαδή, όπως αναφέρει ο φίλος παραπάνω! Πήρα το Mixed, το οποίο προσφέρει και δωρεάν 50 λεπτά σε κινητά!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

ΥΓ πάνω-κάτω πόσα περίπου λέτε να γλιτώσω το δίμηνο;

----------


## Gila1899

Game over για τους εναλλακτικούς.

Αντε να έρθει και το VDSL.

----------


## christhenis

> Game over για τους εναλλακτικούς.
> 
> Αντε να έρθει και το VDSL.


Αν καταργούσαν και τον πάγιο τότε θα ήταν ολοκληρωτικο game over για τους αλλους ISP's.. :Very Happy:  Ε τι λέω, πολλα όνειρα δεν βλέπω; :Razz:

----------


## terko

> Game over για τους εναλλακτικούς.


Με τα χάλια που έχουνε, ας έβαζαν λίγο μυαλουδάκι τόσα χρόνια που τους χάιδευε η ΕΕΤΤ.

Αυτό ξανά πες στο, θέλω να τ' ακούω.............

----------


## manosdoc

Οι τίτλοι του τέλους για εναλλακτικά καφενεία...

Δαγκωτό 24άρι ΟΤΕ και μέσω ΕΔΕΤ ! :One thumb up:

----------


## terko

> *Αν καταργούσαν και τον πάγιο* τότε θα ήταν ολοκληρωτικο game over για τους αλλους ISP's.. Ε τι λέω, πολλα όνειρα δεν βλέπω;


Εντάξει αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει, φτάνει αυτό που έγινε.

----------


## 2048dsl

ωραιος ο οτε  :One thumb up: 
αντε να πιασουμε 21-22mbps οπως τον παλιο καλο καιρο

----------


## guzel

> Με τα χάλια που έχουνε, ας έβαζαν λίγο μυαλουδάκι τόσα χρόνια που τους χάιδευε η ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Αυτό ξανά πες στο, θέλω να τ' ακούω.............


το θέμα είναι οτι τα ίδια χάλια έχει και ο οτε. το ίδιο παιχνίδι παίζουν άλλωστε.. 

το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα γεμίσει το subforum του ΟΤΕ με τα γνωστά παρατράγουδα που έχει μετά τις "αναβαθμίσεις" του. kalo kouragio :Razz:

----------


## mondeo

> Οι τίτλοι του τέλους για εναλλακτικά καφενεία...
> 
> Δαγκωτό 24άρι ΟΤΕ και μέσω ΕΔΕΤ !


Και γυρνάμε 20 χρόνια πίσω στα μονοπώλια.
Μιά χαρά.

----------


## terko

> το θέμα είναι οτι τα ίδια χάλια έχει και ο οτε. το ίδιο παιχνίδι παίζουν άλλωστε..


Δεν λέω και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα προβλήματα του και τις αγκυλώσεις του, αλλά αυτό το μαύρο χάλι των εναλλακτικών να πάει και να μην έρθει αδερφέ, τουλάχιστον με αυτό που λες παραδέχεσαι το χάλι της αγαπημένης σου Hol, κάτι είναι και αυτό.

Για ποιο παιχνίδι μιλάς ότι παίζουν όλοι.

----------


## guzel

> Δεν λέω και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα προβλήματα του και τις αγκυλώσεις του, αλλά αυτό το μαύρο χάλι των εναλλακτικών να πάει και να μην έρθει αδερφέ, τουλάχιστον με αυτό που λες παραδέχεσαι το χάλι της αγαπημένης σου Hol, κάτι είναι και αυτό.
> 
> Για ποιο παιχνίδι μιλάς ότι παίζουν όλοι.


εχω μια αγαπημενη αλλα δεν ειναι η χολ :Razz: 
συγκριτικά ναι στα ίδια επίπεδα ειναι. αν αναλογιστείς όμως τα λεφτά που έχει φάει ο ΟΤΕ από τον ελληνικό λαό καθώς και τα έτη που δραστηριοποιείται έναντι μιας εταιρίας που κατάφερε σε 2 χρονιά να ανεβάσει τον πήχη χωρίς μίζες και χαράτσι (αν δεν ήταν αυτή κ οι υπόλοιποι θα ήμασταν στα 384kbps) και να έχει καταφέρει να έχει 250 χιλιάδες συνδρομητές και συνεχώς να αναβαίνει είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό! οι εναλλακτικοί ανέβασαν τον πήχη.. αν περιμέναμε τον ΟΤΕ θα είχαμε ακόμη πολύ χειρότερες ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσίες απ αυτές που προσφέρει σήμερα :Wink:

----------


## paraponiaris

ε ε ερχεται ε ε ερχεται...η VDSL...

----------


## terko

> εχω μια αγαπημενη αλλα δεν ειναι η χολ
> συγκριτικά ναι στα ίδια επίπεδα ειναι. αν αναλογιστείς όμως τα λεφτά που έχει φάει ο ΟΤΕ από τον ελληνικό λαό καθώς και τα έτη που δραστηριοποιείται έναντι μιας εταιρίας που κατάφερε σε 2 χρονιά να ανεβάσει τον πήχη χωρίς μίζες και χαράτσι (αν δεν ήταν αυτή κ οι υπόλοιποι θα ήμασταν στα 384kbps) και να έχει καταφέρει να έχει 250 χιλιάδες συνδρομητές και συνεχώς να αναβαίνει είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό! οι εναλλακτικοί ανέβασαν τον πήχη.. αν περιμέναμε τον ΟΤΕ θα είχαμε ακόμη πολύ χειρότερες ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσίες απ αυτές που προσφέρει σήμερα


Ξεχνάς όμως όπως όλοι και πάντα να αναφέρεις σε αυτά που λες για τον ΟΤΕ, ότι τόσα χρόνια ήταν κρατικός οργανισμός και τις όποιες αποφάσεις δεν την έπαιρνε η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ αλλά ουσιαστικά η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση.

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι όμως τώρα που συμπιέζει τις τιμές προς τα κάτω και κανένας εναλλακτικός.

Για το παιχνίδι δεν απάντησες.

----------


## spdrosin

Πολύ ευχάριστα κι ενθαρρυντικά νέα όντως.

----------


## mondeo

> εχω μια αγαπημενη αλλα δεν ειναι η χολ
> συγκριτικά ναι στα ίδια επίπεδα ειναι. αν αναλογιστείς όμως τα λεφτά που έχει φάει ο ΟΤΕ από τον ελληνικό λαό καθώς και τα έτη που δραστηριοποιείται έναντι μιας εταιρίας που κατάφερε σε 2 χρονιά να ανεβάσει τον πήχη χωρίς μίζες και χαράτσι (αν δεν ήταν αυτή κ οι υπόλοιποι θα ήμασταν στα 384kbps) και να έχει καταφέρει να έχει 250 χιλιάδες συνδρομητές και συνεχώς να αναβαίνει είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό! οι εναλλακτικοί ανέβασαν τον πήχη.. αν περιμέναμε τον ΟΤΕ θα είχαμε ακόμη πολύ χειρότερες ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσίες απ αυτές που προσφέρει σήμερα


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## guzel

> Ο ΟΤΕ είναι όμως τώρα που συμπιέζει τις τιμές προς τα κάτω και κανένας εναλλακτικός.
> 
> Για το παιχνίδι δεν απάντησες.


οι γερμανοί ρίχνουν τις τιμές γιατί συνεχώς χάνουν πελάτες! αλήθεια τα οικ. στοιχεία που έβγαλαν τις προάλλες τα είδες ?

----------


## makisathanos

Καλώς να έρθει έστω και αν εγώ δύσκολα θα οφελειθώ με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά αυτή τη στιγμή:

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	G.dmt
DSL Path Mode: 	Fast
Downstream Rate: 	4768 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	384 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	9 db
Upstream Margin: 	30 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	44 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	11.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	11 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	18 db

Χαιρετίζω την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ σαν κίνηση προς τα εμπρός.

----------


## bondage

Ονειρευόμουν πως το επόμενο δελτίο τύπου του ΟΤΕ θα αφορούσε FTTH, μετά απλά και ρεαλιστικά ήλπιζα πως θα αφορά VSDL αλλά τελικά αυτό που διαβάζω είναι σαν μεταφρασμένο post του 2005 από κάποιο ξένο φόρουμ.
Κλασικά έτσι όπως μας ρίξανε τον πήχη προφανώς και χαιρόμαστε με τέτοια δελτία τύπου
"Μπράβο ΟΤΕ!!!"

----------


## terko

> οι γερμανοί ρίχνουν τις τιμές γιατί συνεχώς χάνουν πελάτες! αλήθεια τα οικ. στοιχεία που έβγαλαν τις προάλλες τα είδες ?


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν χάνει πελάτες ή όχι, αν έχει καλά οικονομικά αποτελέσματα ή όχι και εκείνο που με νοιάζει είναι οι καλύτερες τιμές και η αξιοπιστία των υπηρεσιών που επιλέγουμε να είναι οι σωστές και αυτές που αναφέρονται στις συμβάσεις που υπογράφουμε.

Για τα προηγούμενα που ανέφερα δεν έχεις να πεις τίποτα;

Και εγώ με τον ανταγωνισμό είμαι, αλλά με το υγιή, ας βελτιώσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και εγώ μαζί σου.

----------


## kirimis

αυτο το upload παραμενει σε τραγικα επιπεδα.... Θα επρεπε να το διπλασιασουν τουλαχιστον και για την 24αρα...

Ελπιζω μετα απο αυτη την κινηση να νοιωσει πιεση η Forthnet και να κοψει λιγο τα πακετα της γιατι αρχιζουν να φανταζουν ακριβα....

----------


## anapliotis

> Να διορθώσω ότι η τιμή της γραμμής 24Mbps/1Mbps, θα είναι *22,878€ και κάτω*. Μην υπολογίζετε 2% αύξηση επί του 22,5€, αλλά επί της αρχικής τιμής χωρίς καθόλου Φ.Π.Α., δηλαδή επί της τιμής 18,908€, όπου πολλαπλασιάζεται με 1,21 πλέον αντί με 1,19. Συνεπώς μέγιστη τιμή ακόμα και με στρογγυλοποίηση είναι τα 22,90€.


Κάνεις λάθος τα 2 Mbps θα κοστίζουν με την αυξηση του ΦΠΑ 31,78Ε και τα 24Mbps θα κοστίζουν 37,89Ε/ μήνα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι για να έχει κανεις internet υποχρεώνεται να έχει απαραίτητα τηλέφωνο ενω μπορεί να υπάρξει naked ADSL.

----------


## SirAggelos

Αυτο ισχυει μονο για οσους εχουν connex να υποθεσω?

----------


## WAntilles

Ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρή εταιρία οφείλει πέρα από αυτά, να 4πλασιάσει καί το upload στην 24άρα.

----------


## wnet

> Και γυρνάμε 20 χρόνια πίσω στα μονοπώλια.
> Μιά χαρά.


από μια άποψη δίκιο έχεις... κανεις δε θέλει τα μονοπώλια.... από την άλλη αν σου δίνει κατι σωστό σε λογική τιμή μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε τα ψυχολογικά μας και να το ανεχθούμε μια χαρά....

Στο κατω κάτω ας στρώσουν τον κόλο τους οι ενναλακτικοί να προσφέρουν κάτι καλύτερο και να τραβήξουν κόσμο... μην ξεχνάς πως πρώτα μείωσε την τιμή χονδρικής σε αυτούς και μετά τη δικιά του λιανικής.

----------


## emeliss

> Ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρή εταιρία οφείλει πέρα από αυτά, να* 4πλασιάσει* καί το upload στην 24άρα.


Να δημιουργήσει δηλαδή ένα νέο ITU specification και να κατασκευάσει νέα adsl2+ dslam που να το υποστηρίζουν;

----------


## SirAggelos

δεν μπορουν να δωσουν upload πανω απο 1Mbs θα πεσουνε τα δικτυα.Ηδη πολλοι παραπονιονται οτι σερνεται φανταστειτε τι θα γινει αν παει 2mbs το upload καλα ειναι και ετσι.
Ας φτιαξουν τα Ping και ας αφησουν το upload

----------


## WAntilles

> Να δημιουργήσει δηλαδή ένα νέο ITU specification και να κατασκευάσει νέα adsl2+ dslam που να το υποστηρίζουν;


Γιατί; Έχουνε όριο upload στο 1Mbps;

Αυτό δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## harris

> Γιατί; Έχουνε όριο upload στο 1Mbps;
> 
> Αυτό δεν το ήξερα.


Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα  :Crazy:

----------


## man with no name

Δεν λέω καλές οι αναβαθμίσεις αλλά τι να τις κάνεις όταν δεν μπορείς να επωφεληθείς λόγω απόστασης.'Έλεος κάντε κάτι πρώτα γι αυτό το μείζων πρόβλημα και μετά προχωρήστε σε αναβαθμίσεις.Υποδομή ρε ΟΤΕ υποδομή.

----------


## Craven

> Ξεχνάς όμως όπως όλοι και πάντα να αναφέρεις σε αυτά που λες για τον ΟΤΕ, ότι τόσα χρόνια ήταν κρατικός οργανισμός και τις όποιες αποφάσεις δεν την έπαιρνε η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ αλλά ουσιαστικά η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ είναι όμως τώρα που συμπιέζει τις τιμές προς τα κάτω και κανένας εναλλακτικός.
> 
> Για το παιχνίδι δεν απάντησες.


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση σίγουρα δεν θα σε έπερνε καμιά εταιρεία για ανάλυση αγοράς :P Το ότι οι εναλλακτικοί ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΥΝ τον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει τις τιμές ούτε που σου πέρασε απ το μυαλό? Ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε οι εναλλακτικοί το κάνουν απ την καλή τους την καρδιά.. είναι το γνωστό φαινόμενο που ονομάζεται "ανταγωνισμός"... ο μεγάλος προσπαθεί να κρατηθεί στην αγορά γιατί όσο πιό πολύ κρατιέται τόσο οι μικροί φεύγουν και η δύναμη του είναι να συμπιέζει τις τιμές, οι μικροί προσπαθούν να μεγαλώσουν και να κρατηθούν συνήθως με άλλες προσφορές ή και μπένοντας μέσα καμιά φορά αν πάρουν ρίσκο αφού τα κόστη τους εξαρτώντε κυρίως απ τον μεγάλο αλλά πέρνοντας του πελάτες τον αναγκάζουν να ρίχνει το κόστος για να τους πάρει πίσω.. κτλ.. κύκλος.. φαίνεται δεν έχεις ζήσει τις ωραίες εποχές του μονoπωλίου για να δεις τι κάνει ένας ΟΤΕ μόνος του  :Smile:  ίσως αν ρώταγες κάνα μεγαλύτερο που περίμενε κάποτε να του συνδέσουν μήνες και μήνες ένα τηλέφωνο ή έπεφταν οι μονάδες βροχή και κόντεβε να πάθει καρδιακό με τον λογαριασμό όταν δοκίμαζε να δει τι είναι αυτό το internet με την "ψηφιακή" του γραμμή να καταλάβαινες.. δεν θυμάμαι καμιά μείωση στα πάγια του ΟΤΕ πριν 15-20 χρόνια πχ.. θυμάστε εσείς?.. πάντως προς όλους.. είναι ανόητο κάποιος να λέει να εξαφανιστεί ο ΟΤΕ όπως είναι ανόητο κάποιος να λέει να εξαφανιστούν οι εναλλακτικοί.. ο ανταγωνισμός θέλει και τους μεν και τους δε για να λειτουργήσει.. ακόμα και η κολοπετινιτσαΝετ αν κάποιος της έδινε την δύναμη του μονοπωλίου το ίδιο ακριβώς όπως ήταν ο ΟΤΕ πριν 15-20 χρόνια θα ήταν.. δεν υπάρχει καμιά εταιρία με φιλάνθρωπους μετόχους που μαζεύτηκαν για το κοινό καλό  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα


Όχι δεν κάνω πλάκα.

Δεν είμαι παντογνώστης.

----------


## terko

> Ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρή εταιρία οφείλει πέρα από αυτά, να 4πλασιάσει καί το upload στην 24άρα.


Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω, αν ήταν τεχνικά δυνατόν να έδινε και 10Mbps, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται αυτό θα γίνει στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση του ADSL.

----------


## opener

Διαβαζω στο Δελτιο Τυπου =



> Οι σχεδιαζόμενες αναβαθμίσεις αφορούν στα εξής:
> • όσοι έχουν 2Mbps θα απολαμβάνουν διπλάσια ταχύτητα upload
> • όσοι έχουν 8Mbps θα αποκτήσουν αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες έως 24Mbps 
> • όσοι έχουν 24Mbps, θα επωφεληθούν από τη νέα ανταγωνιστική τιμολογιακή πολιτική που θα ανακοινωθεί κατά την έναρξη των αναβαθμίσεων.
> 
> Η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων *είναι ακόμη μία προσφορά του ΟΤΕ προς όλους τους χρήστες ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα*.


και αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι=
"Η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων είναι ακόμη *μία προσφορά του ΟΤΕ προς* όλους *τους χρήστες* ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα *που εχουν αυτη την στιγμη 8Mbps και ανω*."

Δεν εχω απαιτηση απο "προσφορες" αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι κοροιδια η διπλάσια ταχύτητα upload σε οσους εχουν 2Mbps.....

----------


## harris

> Όχι δεν κάνω πλάκα.
> 
> Δεν είμαι παντογνώστης.


Δεκτόν μεν, αλλά, πριν χαρακτηρίσεις μία ολόκληρη εταιρεία:




> Ο ΟΤΕ *αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρή εταιρία* οφείλει  πέρα από αυτά, να 4πλασιάσει καί το upload στην 24άρα.


θα ήταν καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις πριν την πετάξεις...  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> Όχι δεν κάνω πλάκα.
> 
> Δεν είμαι παντογνώστης.


Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι παντογνώστης. Το adsl κατασκευάστηκε με την λογική του όσο δυνατόν υψηλότερου download. Έτσι το download πήρε την μερίδα του λέοντος στο εύρος ζώνης (τους τόνους που βλέπουμε στα γραφήματα) και άφησε το "απλό" adsl2+ με μόλις 1Mb up.
Οι ανάγκες για υψηλότερο up οδήγησαν τους κατασκευαστές να "κλέψουν" κάποιους τόνους από το down και να τις χρησιμοποιήσουν για το up. Έτσι γεννήθηκε το annex-m με θεωρητικό μέγιστο στο up τα 3Mb και συνηθισμένη υλοποίηση στα 2Mb.

Από τον ΟΤΕ μάλλον δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε υψηλότερο up παρά μόνο όταν ξεκινήσει το VDSL.

----------


## mathaiosside

Σε πρώτη φάση χάρηκα με την ανακοίνωση αλλά αμέσως έρχονται αμφιβολίες. Θα μπορέσει να μείνει στο ίδιο επίπεδο ποιότητας υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει σήμερα ή θα αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα επειδή δεν θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί σε επίπεδο υλικοτεχνικού εξοπλισμού, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι;

Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερο τα λεφτά που ξοδεύει για να προβεί σε αυτή την αναβάθμιση, να τα έδινε για την ανάπυξη του δικτύου του(κατασκευή περισσότερων DSLAM,κτλ). Προσωπικά προτιμώ να πλήρωνω 6 ευρώ περισσότερα και να έχω καλύτερες ταχύτητες και ποιοτικότερη σύνδεση παρά να γλιτώνω κάποια ευρώ το μήνα αλλά να μένω χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ λόγω προβλημάτων, να πρέπει να περιμένω 10 ώρες αναμονή στα help desk και όλα τα ωραία των άλλων παρόχων. Νομίζω οι περισσότεροι τα προηγούμενα χρόνια που ξαναγύρισαν στον ΟΤΕ δεν το έκαναν γιατι είχαν οικονομικό όφελος αλλά γι αυτούς ακριβώς τους λόγους.

----------


## STARJOHN

> Δεν λέω καλές οι αναβαθμίσεις αλλά τι να τις κάνεις όταν δεν μπορείς να επωφεληθείς λόγω απόστασης.'Έλεος κάντε κάτι πρώτα γι αυτό το μείζων πρόβλημα και μετά προχωρήστε σε αναβαθμίσεις.Υποδομή ρε ΟΤΕ υποδομή.


 

Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.

----------


## terko

> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση σίγουρα δεν θα σε έπερνε καμιά εταιρεία για ανάλυση αγοράς :P Το ότι οι εναλλακτικοί ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΥΝ τον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει τις τιμές ούτε που σου πέρασε απ το μυαλό? Ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε οι εναλλακτικοί το κάνουν απ την καλή τους την καρδιά.. είναι το γνωστό φαινόμενο που ονομάζεται "ανταγωνισμός"... ο μεγάλος προσπαθεί να κρατηθεί στην αγορά γιατί όσο πιό πολύ κρατιέται τόσο οι μικροί φεύγουν και η δύναμη του είναι να συμπιέζει τις τιμές, οι μικροί προσπαθούν να μεγαλώσουν και να κρατηθούν συνήθως με άλλες προσφορές ή και μπένοντας μέσα καμιά φορά αν πάρουν ρίσκο αφού τα κόστη τους εξαρτώντε κυρίως απ τον μεγάλο αλλά πέρνοντας του πελάτες τον αναγκάζουν να ρίχνει το κόστος για να τους πάρει πίσω.. κτλ.. κύκλος.. φαίνεται δεν έχεις ζήσει τις ωραίες εποχές του μονoπωλίου για να δεις τι κάνει ένας ΟΤΕ μόνος του  ίσως αν ρώταγες κάνα μεγαλύτερο που περίμενε κάποτε να του συνδέσουν μήνες και μήνες ένα τηλέφωνο ή έπεφταν οι μονάδες βροχή και κόντεβε να πάθει καρδιακό με τον λογαριασμό όταν δοκίμαζε να δει τι είναι αυτό το internet με την "ψηφιακή" του γραμμή να καταλάβαινες.. δεν θυμάμαι καμιά μείωση στα πάγια του ΟΤΕ πριν 15-20 χρόνια πχ.. θυμάστε εσείς?.. πάντως προς όλους.. είναι ανόητο κάποιος να λέει να εξαφανιστεί ο ΟΤΕ όπως είναι ανόητο κάποιος να λέει να εξαφανιστούν οι εναλλακτικοί.. ο ανταγωνισμός θέλει και τους μεν και τους δε για να λειτουργήσει.. ακόμα και η κολοπετινιτσαΝετ αν κάποιος της έδινε την δύναμη του μονοπωλίου το ίδιο ακριβώς όπως ήταν ο ΟΤΕ πριν 15-20 χρόνια θα ήταν.. δεν υπάρχει καμιά εταιρία με φιλάνθρωπους μετόχους που μαζεύτηκαν για το κοινό καλό


Δεν υπάρχει καμία παρεξήγηση φίλε μου, συζήτηση κάνουμε και όχι διαγωνισμό αναλύσεων για την πρόσληψη του καλύτερου αναλυτή.

Από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται πως δεν διάβασες ούτε την παράθεση που έκανες, ούτε και το επόμενό μου post.

Οσο για το αν τα έζησα αυτά που λες θα σε πληροφορήσω ότι τα έχω ζήσει πάρα πολλά χρόνια νωρίτερα από σένα γιατί έχω στην πλάτη μου όλα τα δικά σου χρόνια και επιπλέον ακόμη παραπάνω και από τα μισά σου.

----------


## Simpleton

@emeliss: Θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν και πακέτα 2/1 Mbps ή υπάρχουν τεχνικοί λόγοι που δεν το επιτρέπουν;



Off Topic


		Φοβερή μπαρούφα στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1 πριν από λίγο: τα 2 θα γίνουν 4... έμπλεξαν μπούτια και upload.

----------


## velkrin

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει και ποτε,διοτι η δικια μου η 8ρα μερικες φορες σερνεται !! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## terko

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Φοβερή μπαρούφα στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1 πριν από λίγο: τα 2 θα γίνουν 4...




Off Topic


		Ακόμα ρε παιδιά παρακολουθείται τα κανάλια παραπληροφόρησης.

----------


## nikosl

> Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει και ποτε,διοτι η δικια μου η 8ρα μερικες φορες σερνεται !!


Γίνεσαι ερειστικός. Σκέψου και μας που δεν θα περάσουμε την επόμενη 5ετία τα 2mbit.

----------


## Simpleton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ακόμα ρε παιδιά παρακολουθείται τα κανάλια παραπληροφόρησης.




Off Topic


		Το γέλιο κάνει καλό  :Razz: 
Ειδικά στα τεχνικά θέματα είναι ό,τι πρέπει τα κανάλια.

----------


## zeovani

Καλό θα ήταν να διπλασίαζαν και την 2 mb στο download και σε εμάς τα μπατηράκια...! :Cool:

----------


## tiatrou

> Κάνεις λάθος τα 2 Mbps θα κοστίζουν με την αυξηση του ΦΠΑ 31,78Ε και τα 24Mbps θα κοστίζουν 37,89Ε/ μήνα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι για να έχει κανεις internet υποχρεώνεται να έχει απαραίτητα τηλέφωνο ενω μπορεί να υπάρξει naked ADSL.


Καλά, φαντάζομαι κατάλαβες για ποια τιμή μιλούσα. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι προφανές.

----------


## MNP-10

Πιο πιθανο ειναι να δουμε εναλλακτικο να εχει 2-3 mbps upload, παρα τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## NiKapa

> Ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρή εταιρία οφείλει πέρα από αυτά, να 4πλασιάσει καί το upload στην 24άρα.


Αυτην την δηλωση να την θυμασαι...και συμφωνω απολυτα στην ουσια της.. :Wink:

----------


## SirAggelos

Τελικα ειναι μονο για toυς connexades?

----------


## avatarious

> Θα συγχρονίσεις στην μέγιστη δυνατή (από τους νόμους της φυσικής) ταχύτητα και τελείωσε η ιστορία, στο LLU γίνεται τίποτα διαφορετικό;


δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό γιατί συχνά αν δε κάνεις downgrade τη γραμμή σε χαμηλότερο προφίλ ο θόρυβος παραμένει υψηλός και γίνονται disconnections :Whistle:

----------


## aiolos.01

Οπότε να περιμένουμε μειώσεις και απο τους υπόλοιπους. Πάντως αν η 24/1 πάει σε σημερινή τιμή 8αρας τρέχω...

----------


## nakedl2

Καταλαβα απο 8 σε  εως 24 την κατσαμε την βαρκα αλλαγη router ρυθμισεις και αποσυνχρονισμοι κλαιω κλαπς  :Crying:  .
Και το χειροτερο στα 2χιλιομετρα θα πηγαινει σαν 5αρα :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Πολύ μπράβο έπεσε - όχι ότι είναι και ασχημα τα νέα

Με εκείνες τις έως 2 στην επαρχία που σέρνονται θα κάνει κάτι?

Καλή η αύξηση ταχύτητας, δεν αλλάζουμε και κανένα χαλκό/καφαο ? (μιλάω για Αθήνα και πολύ μικρή απόσταση από dslam)

Ζήτω η ψηφιακή Ελλάδα

----------


## zoug100

καλη κινηση απο οτε και ευχομαι να βοηθησει τον ανταγωνισμο μεταξυ των παροχων ωστε να επωφεληθουμε εμεις οι καταναλωτες με καλυτερς υπηρεσιες και τιμες.
παντως σε καποιους που ευχονται να κλεισουν οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι νομιζω πως και οι ιδιοι δεν το εννοουν γιατι τοτε ο οτε αν ειναι μονοπωλιο θα ανεβασει τις τιμες στα υψη και να τους δω τοτε τι θα λενε.εκτος αν ειναι τοσο ανετοι οικονομικα αυτοι οι φιλοι οποτε παω πασο.δεν ειναι κοντρα ολυμπιακος-παναθηναικος ρε παιδια ο ανταγωνισμος στις τηλεπικοινωνιες.απορω γιατι σε ολα πρεπει να τα βλεπουμε με ορους οπαδικους εδω στην ελλαδα.υπαρχουν και ικανοποιημενοι πελατες στον οτε υπαρχουν και ικανοποιημενοι πελατες και στους εναλλακτικους.
μην βγαζετε τοσο φανατισμο.λες και εμεις εισπρατουμε τα εκατομυρια ευρω που εχουν σαν κερδος ολες οι εταιριες?οποτε ψυχραιμια.
πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον οτε και ευχομαι να δωσει κινητρο στους εναλλακτικους να βελτιωθουν.αν δεν το κανουν κακο δικο τους.  :Wink:

----------


## lak100

να ελπιζω οτι θα δω 24αρα στο χωριο που μενω? η μπα? ρε παιδια και περυσι τετοια εποχη δεν ειχε ανακοινωσει αναβαθμιση ταχυτητων και dslam?

----------


## emeliss

> @emeliss: Θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν και πακέτα 2/1 Mbps ή υπάρχουν τεχνικοί λόγοι που δεν το επιτρέπουν;


Αν θυμάμαι καλά το up στο adsl τερματίζει στα 800kb. Άρα όσο ο ΟΤΕ έχει και adsl dslam δεν θα μπορούσε να δώσει τέτοιο πακέτο.

----------


## optimogar

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά το up στο adsl τερματίζει στα 800kb. Άρα όσο ο ΟΤΕ έχει και adsl dslam δεν θα μπορούσε να δώσει τέτοιο πακέτο.



*Spoiler:*




			http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line

----------


## kostas007

το καλυτερο ειναι οτι η προσφορα που ειχε με τα 43.90 για απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα και 8ρι dsl υποχρεωτικα θα εχει τωρα 24.

----------


## dpa2006

καλά νέα από τον οτε,αναμένουμε την υλοποίηση. :One thumb up: 




> το καλυτερο ειναι οτι η προσφορα που ειχε με τα 43.90 για απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα και 8ρι dsl υποχρεωτικα θα εχει τωρα 24.


και με τον τρόπο αυτό έχει (έμμεσα) ανταγωνιστικό double play

----------


## redcom7

εγω παντως ειμαι με 8αρα και πεταει το ιντερνετ .... αυτο που βλεπω πολυ θετικο ειναι η βελτιωση του upload αφου τωρα ειναι πολυ αργο....

----------


## Gio Alex

Τι να τις κάνουμε τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες τώρα που έκλεισε το gamato? :Wink:

----------


## farcry

> Ξέρουμε αν αυτό θα ισχύσει και για τις φοιτητικές συνδέσεις;


ναι παντα ετσι γινεται. ολοι αναβαθμιζονται ανεξαιρετως, εχω φοιτιτικο και ξερω.




> Ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρή εταιρία οφείλει πέρα από αυτά, να 4πλασιάσει καί το upload στην 24άρα.


μπορει αν θελει να γυρισει σε annex m και να δωσει upload στα 3 αλλα θα σου κοψει λιγο απο το 24. ολα αυτα με τον υπαρχοντα εξοπλισμο

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITU_G.992.5_Annex_M





> Τι να τις κάνουμε τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες τώρα που έκλεισε το gamato?


και bluewhitegt, gmteam  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## lak100

εμεις που εχουμε 2mbps μονο στην περιοχη μας υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε 24αρα? η θα βολευτουμε με τα 2mbps και θα χοροπηδαμε απ την χαρα μας με την αυξηση του upload?

----------


## baskon

Θα μεινεις με τη 2αρα μέχρι να φερουν ethernet dslam στη περιοχη σου..

----------


## Ntalton

Με τετοια πακετα, τετοιες τιμες και αν η hol συνεχισει να ειναι μια εταιρια της πλακας (αυτο μου εχει δειξει μεχρι στιγμης) την κανω για ΟΤΕ. Μια και καλη. Δεν παει αλλο πια!

----------


## 2048dsl

Στις ανακοινωσεις που βρισκονται στην σελιδα τις ΕΕΤΤ αναφερει "Έναρξη Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης αναφορικά με την τροποποίηση ταχυτήτων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών".εχει γινει αναρτηση 10 μαρτιου.λετε να τραβηξει χειροφρενο η ΕΕΤΤ στον ΟΤΕ και δεν υλοποιηθουν αυτα που λεει με ανακοινωση του ο ΟΤΕ διοτι δεν θα ειναι και η πρωτη φορα που το κανει αυτο.

----------


## kostas007

> εμεις που εχουμε 2mbps μονο στην περιοχη μας υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε 24αρα? η θα βολευτουμε με τα 2mbps και θα χοροπηδαμε απ την χαρα μας με την αυξηση του upload?


πηγες 512 upload δε σε χαλασε!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## referee62

Σε μια εποχή που κάθε ημέρα μας τα '' παίρνουν '' από παντού , είναι ευχάριστω να μαθαίνεις και μια καλή ειδηση ( ασχετο απου εχω HOL ).

----------


## opener

> εμεις που εχουμε 2mbps μονο στην περιοχη μας υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε 24αρα? η *θα βολευτουμε με τα 2mbps και** θα χοροπηδαμε απ την χαρα μας με την αυξηση του upload?* 
> 
> 
> *πηγες 512 upload* δε σε χαλασε!!!


"Τι κανεις Γιαννη; Κουκια σπερνω" .....

----------


## furious99

> το καλυτερο ειναι οτι η προσφορα που ειχε με τα 43.90 για απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα και 8ρι dsl υποχρεωτικα θα εχει τωρα 24.


Στη ιδια τιμη δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να αφησει η ΕΕΤΤ (και πολυ σωστα). Εκτος ισως αν ο ΟΤΕ κατεβασει σοβαρα τις χονδρικες τιμες του...

Γιατι ομως βγαινει ο ΟΤΕ και ανακοινωνει αναβαθμισεις χωρις να εχει συνεννοηθει με την ΕΕΤΤ, χωρις ημερομηνια και χωρις τιμες?
- Για να σταματησει τη διαρροη πελατων στους εναλλακτικους?
- Για να φανει παλι "ο καλος ΟΤΕ θελει να δωσει και η κακη ΕΕΤΤ δεν αφηνει"?

----------


## Excessium

Ερωτηση κρισεως..
Εχει ο οτε την υποδομη δικτυου να στηριξει ολες τις 8->24 αλλαγες + οσους καινουριους προφανως ερθουν λογω των τιμων?

----------


## Ntalton

> Ερωτηση κρισεως..
> Εχει ο οτε την υποδομη δικτυου να στηριξει ολες τις 8->24 αλλαγες + οσους καινουριους προφανως ερθουν λογω των τιμων?


Σιγουρα θα αναβαθμισει το δικτυο του (ειδικα προς εξωτερικο). Συνηθως στον ΟΤΕ δεν αφηνουν τετοια πραγματα στην τυχη.
Edit: [ Και το εσωτερικο δικτυο που ειναι τεραστιο και εχει πολλα χλμ οπτικες ινες, δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα ]

----------


## ares

> Ερωτηση κρισεως..
> Εχει ο οτε την υποδομη δικτυου να στηριξει ολες τις 8->24 αλλαγες + οσους καινουριους προφανως ερθουν λογω των τιμων?


Στην τελευταία αναβάθμιση απο 4 σε 8 ΜBit δε παρατήρησα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στη σύνδεσή μου. Πάντα τερμάτιζε και τερματίζει ακόμα απο πλευρά ταχύτητας χωρίς πρόβλημα, όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας. Άλλωστε , δεν θα φτάσουν οι περισσότερες συνδέσεις το "μαγικό" 24 ΜΒit για τεχνικούς λόγους, αλλά αρκετά πιο κάτω.

Μέχρι το 2006, είχα HOL. Δεν ξέρω πως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα, αλλά τότε η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ποίκιλλε ανάλογα με την ώρα της ημέρας. Τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν ξαναείχα απο τότε που έβαλα OTEnet. Πάντα έχω μέγιστη ταχύτητα.

----------


## lewton

> Ερωτηση κρισεως..
> Εχει ο οτε την υποδομη δικτυου να στηριξει ολες τις 8->24 αλλαγες + οσους καινουριους προφανως ερθουν λογω των τιμων?


Ναι γιατί έχει δώσει 8άρες μόνο όπου έχει πάει οπτικές (ethernet DSLAMs).

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στην τελευταία αναβάθμιση απο 4 σε 8 ΜBit δε παρατήρησα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στη σύνδεσή μου. Πάντα τερμάτιζε και τερματίζει ακόμα απο πλευρά ταχύτητας χωρίς πρόβλημα, όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας. Άλλωστε , δεν θα φτάσουν οι περισσότερες συνδέσεις το "μαγικό" 24 ΜΒit για τεχνικούς λόγους, αλλά αρκετά πιο κάτω.


Αντίθετα παρατηρήσαμε χοντρό πρόβλημα όσοι ήμασταν σε περιοχές χωρίς οπτική ίνα, γιατί μας πήγε όλους από το 1 Mbps στα 2 Mbps και ξαφνικά από εκεί που είχα μια εξαιρετική 1024άρα βρέθηκα με μια 2048άρα που σερνόταν όταν έμπαινε όλος ο κόσμος...
Αυτό όμως δε θα συμβεί αυτή τη φορά αφού όσοι είναι εκτός οπτικών παραμένουν στα 2 Mbps, με μόνο το upload να βελτιώνεται.

----------


## ares

Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πως η αναβάθμιση των περιοχών που έχουν ακόμα μόνο μεχρι 2 MBit έπρεπε να έχει προτεραιότητα. Η δικιά μου γραμμή θα φτάσει πιθανόν μεχρι 12-14 ΜΒit maximum, δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό να έχω αλλα 4-6 ΜBit όσο το να ξεκολλήσουν οι άλλοι απο τα 2.

----------


## matelas

Στην αρχή της είδησης λέει: "*ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι έχει ήδη προετοιμαστεί τεχνολογικά και προτίθεται να προχωρήσει, για πέμπτη φορά τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων ADSL πανελλαδικά*"

Οπότε είναι έτοιμος, η τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει.

----------


## lewton

> Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πως η αναβάθμιση των περιοχών που έχουν ακόμα μόνο μεχρι 2 MBit έπρεπε να έχει προτεραιότητα. Η δικιά μου γραμμή θα φτάσει πιθανόν μεχρι 12-14 ΜΒit maximum, δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό να έχω αλλα 4-6 ΜBit όσο το να ξεκολλήσουν οι άλλοι απο τα 2.


Ξαναδιάβασε τι συνέβη όταν αναβαθμιστήκαμε από το 1 στα 2 Mbps.
Χωρίς οπτική ίνα δεν πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν παραπάνω από τα 2 Mbps οι συνδέσεις γιατί *θα σέρνεται ο κόσμος*.

----------


## Necro{Demon}

Πιαιδά για το φοιτητικό ισχύει ?

----------


## 2048dsl

Δεν ξερω οπως ειπα και ποιο πανω σε δικο μου ποστ μην του τραβηξει χειροφρενο η ΕΕΤΤ,και δεν θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα συμβει.μακαρι να μην υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα διοτι κανενας δεν λεει οχι απο 8 στα 24 χωρις κανενα παραπανω κοστος.

----------


## Necro{Demon}

ok thanx

----------


## ares

> Ξαναδιάβασε τι συνέβη όταν αναβαθμιστήκαμε από το 1 στα 2 Mbps.
> Χωρίς οπτική ίνα δεν πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν παραπάνω από τα 2 Mbps οι συνδέσεις γιατί *θα σέρνεται ο κόσμος*.


Μα.. για αυτό ακριβώς μιλάω. Να μπει  οπτική ίνα σε περισσότερες περιοχές, που τώρα περιορίζονται στα 2 MBit. Έχω φίλους στο Βόλο και στο Ηράκλειο με τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Τι να ξαναδιαβάσω; Αυτή είναι πραγματική και ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση. ¨Όχι να πάρω εγώ λιγα παραπάνω MBit τα οποία μου είναι ουσιαστικά άχρηστα ( δεν είμαι 16 χρονών να κάνω φιγούρα με τα ... ΜΒιτ της σύνδεσής μου).  Αν και φυσικά δε θα με χαλάσει καθόλου ,  ειδικά που είναι και τζάμπα  :Wink:

----------


## andreasp

Και πάνω που ήθελα να φύγω απο την Netone.
ΟΤΕ! Σού'ρχομαι!

----------


## athletic

> Δεν ξερω οπως ειπα και ποιο πανω σε δικο μου ποστ μην του τραβηξει χειροφρενο η ΕΕΤΤ,και δεν θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα συμβει.μακαρι να μην υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα διοτι κανενας δεν λεει οχι απο 8 στα 24 χωρις κανενα παραπανω κοστος.


Πολυ καλο.Μακαρι να γινει...Απο τα 8 που ειμαστε να παμε στα 24.

----------


## Deus

μάλλον το να ξαναγυρίσω σε οτε φαίνεται άπιαστο όνειρο πλέον 

με χολ συγχρονίζω στα 5-6  και περίμενα πως και πως να βάλει ο οτε στην περιοχή πάνω από 2 mb για να έβαζα 8mb τουλάχιστον να είχα καλύτερα ping τιμές από αυτά της χολ

...2 επιλογές 6 mb στην χολ με αθλια ping τιμές η 2mb στον οτε

 αδικία σαν να δημιουργούν πελάτες 2 κατηγοριών, μια κατηγορια αυτοί που μένουν στάσιμοι (δεν βλέπω τον διπλασιασμό του upload bandwidth σε 512 σαν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αναβάθμιση που να αξίζει σχολιασμό) και αυτοί που με λίγα euro παραπάνω απολαμβάνουν παρα πολύ καλύτερες υπηρεσίες...

θα ήταν καλύτερα καταρχήν να διεύρυνε το δίκτυο του ώστε να μπορεί να προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε πιο απομακρυσμένους πελάτες,  περιοχές  που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση και παραμένουν ακόμη σε pstn και isdn... η συγχρονίζουν στα 768 και 512... και μετά να προχωρήσει στην παραπάνω κίνηση...

σε αυτό το θέμα η χολ εδώ στην περιοχή δεν ξέρω για αλλου είναι πολύ πιο μπροστά 
σχεδόν σε όλα τα χωρια έχει πάει οπτική σε ένα ορεινό χωριο που μένουν 100 κάτοικοι και  η πλεοψηφία  είναι ηλικιωμένοι εκτος από οπτική, καφάο... στο κέντρο του χωριου έχει εγκαταστήσει σε συνεργασία με την κοινότητα wirelles με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση   

έκαναν προσφορα στην γιαγια του κολλητού μου και έβαλε  ΧΟΛ dp για να  μιλάει με της ώρες και κουμπώνει στα 22 με 23mb, πριν με pstn οτε ο κολλητός μου όταν ήθελε στις διακοπές να συνδεθεί να δει τα mail έκανε μετάνοιες...

----------


## opener

> ...
>  αδικία *σαν να δημιουργούν πελάτες 2 κατηγοριών*, *μια κατηγορια αυτοί που μένουν στάσιμοι* (δεν βλέπω τον διπλασιασμό του upload bandwidth σε 512 σαν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αναβάθμιση που να αξίζει σχολιασμό) *και αυτοί που με λίγα euro παραπάνω απολαμβάνουν παρα πολύ καλύτερες υπηρεσίες*...
> 
> *θα ήταν καλύτερα καταρχήν να διεύρυνε το δίκτυο του ώστε να μπορεί να προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε πιο απομακρυσμένους πελάτες*,  περιοχές  που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση και παραμένουν ακόμη σε pstn και isdn... η συγχρονίζουν στα 768 και 512... και μετά να προχωρήσει στην παραπάνω κίνηση......


Εχω διαβασει και τις 11 σελιδες του θεματος, ομως παρατηρω οτι ειμαστε μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα του ενος χεριου οσοι εχουμε αυτη την αποψη και το σχολιαζουμε....
Φαινεται δεν ειμαστε τοσο "large" οσο οι υπολοιποι συμπατριωτες μας....

----------


## sdikr

> Εχω διαβασει και τις 11 σελιδες του θεματος, ομως παρατηρω οτι ειμαστε μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα του ενος χεριου οσοι εχουμε αυτη την αποψη και το σχολιαζουμε....
> Φαινεται δεν ειμαστε τοσο "large" οσο οι υπολοιποι συμπατριωτες μας....


το ότι έχει και 2  είναι καλό, σε άλλες χώρες ούτε αυτό δεν έχει,  το να πάει στα 512  ναι είναι μεγάλο βήμα.
Το να αλλάξει σήμερα τα 8 στα 24  του είναι ευκολό, λαμβάνει και ενά  καλό rating, το να αλλάξει τις 2αρες  θέλει και εξοπλισμό και ίνες, κάτι που το κάνει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## Billys100

ε,καπως πρπ να απαντησει κι ΟΤΕ στον ανταγωνισμο...
(οτι κ να κανει,παντως,τον εχω αφησει προ πολλου και ΔΕΝ ξαναγυρναω!).

----------


## lak100

> Μα.. για αυτό ακριβώς μιλάω. Να μπει  οπτική ίνα σε περισσότερες περιοχές, που τώρα περιορίζονται στα 2 MBit. Έχω φίλους στο Βόλο και στο Ηράκλειο με τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Τι να ξαναδιαβάσω; Αυτή είναι πραγματική και ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση. ¨Όχι να πάρω εγώ λιγα παραπάνω MBit τα οποία μου είναι ουσιαστικά άχρηστα ( δεν είμαι 16 χρονών να κάνω φιγούρα με τα ... ΜΒιτ της σύνδεσής μου).  Αν και φυσικά δε θα με χαλάσει καθόλου ,  ειδικά που είναι και τζάμπα


 Πες τα φιλε μου ειμαι και εγω παθων μεχρι 2mbps και αν δεν ηταν η cyta ακομα θα ημουν με τα 2. στην δικη μου περιοχη εχουν φερει την οτικη ινα αλλα περιμενουν απο τον δεκεμβρη τα dslam. η κατασταση ειναι για γελια για ποια αναβαθμιση μιλαειο ΟΤΕ οταν το μονο που εκανε ειναι να κανει το 1 mbps 2. απο τις 5 αναβαθμισιες μονο τις 2 ειδαμε. εχει αφησει την περιφερεια στην μοιρα της. Απαιτω να μπορω απολαμβανω ισοτιμα τις υπηρεσιες τα 3 χρονια καθυστερησης ειναι πολλα και συνεχιζουμε

----------


## emeliss

> Εχω διαβασει και τις 11 σελιδες του θεματος, ομως παρατηρω οτι ειμαστε μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα του ενος χεριου οσοι εχουμε αυτη την αποψη και το σχολιαζουμε....
> Φαινεται δεν ειμαστε τοσο "large" οσο οι υπολοιποι συμπατριωτες μας....


Απλά είναι άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Είναι άλλο θέμα η συγκεκριμένη αναβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας adsl, άλλο θέμα το vdsl, άλλο θέμα το ftth, άλλο θέμα το να γίνει η ευρυζωνικότητα καθολική υπηρεσία.

Είναι νόστιμες όμως οι ομελέτες και μας αρέσουν.

----------


## opener

> *Απλά είναι άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα*. Είναι άλλο θέμα η συγκεκριμένη αναβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας adsl, άλλο θέμα το vdsl, άλλο θέμα το ftth, άλλο θέμα το να γίνει η ευρυζωνικότητα καθολική υπηρεσία.
> 
> *Είναι νόστιμες όμως οι ομελέτες και μας αρέσουν*.


Εκτος απο τις ειρωνειες,, μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις που βλεπεις το ασχετο;
---->



> Η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων είναι ακόμη μία προσφορά του ΟΤΕ προς* όλους* τους χρήστες ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα


---->
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=113

----------


## fandago

Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι συμπτωση με τις αλλαγες που υποσχεται η οτενετ αλλα εδω και τις 2 τελευταιες μερες βλεπω μια απιστευτη ασταθεια στη γραμμη μου. Αλλοτε κολλαει, αλλοτε πιανει και 14 Mbps όταν εχω 8Mbps και τωρα μου κατεβαζει με 5Mbps ¨οταν ημουν σταθερα στα 9 χωρις κανενα προβλημα!!!Εχει δει κανεις αλλος κατι αναλογο;;;

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Εκτος απο τις ειρωνειες,, μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις που βλεπεις το ασχετο;


Όχι, δεν θα σου πω γιατί θα συνεχιστεί μία άχρηστη για αυτό το νήμα κουβέντα.

----------


## NiKapa

> Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι συμπτωση με τις αλλαγες που υποσχεται η οτενετ αλλα εδω και τις 2 τελευταιες μερες βλεπω μια απιστευτη ασταθεια στη γραμμη μου. Αλλοτε κολλαει, αλλοτε πιανει και 14 Mbps όταν εχω 8Mbps και τωρα μου κατεβαζει με 5Mbps ¨οταν ημουν σταθερα στα 9 χωρις κανενα προβλημα!!!Εχει δει κανεις αλλος κατι αναλογο;;;




Off Topic


		Eδω και 2 βδομαδες σχεδον εχω το ιδιο προβλημα..εχει δοθει βλαβη αλλα  τιποτα..
Συμπτωσις

----------


## crypter

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Eδω και 2 βδομαδες σχεδον εχω το ιδιο προβλημα..εχει δοθει βλαβη αλλα  τιποτα..
> Συμπτωσις


Aπο την στιγμη που μπαινουν περισσοτερα ατομα σε υψηλοτερες ταχυτητες θα υπαρχει λογικα και μεγαλυτερο crosstalk. Αναμενομενο.

----------


## christhenis

2 Mbps	€ 16,78
8 Mbps	€ 22,88
έως 24 Mbps	€ 28,37 Ανέβηκαν οι τιμές ή μου φαίνεται; Γιατί σα να θυμάμε ότι η 24αρα έκανε 27και κατι ευρώ.

----------


## sdikr

> 2 Mbps    € 16,78
> 8 Mbps    € 22,88
> έως 24 Mbps    € 28,37 Ανέβηκαν οι τιμές ή μου φαίνεται; Γιατί σα να θυμάμε ότι η 24αρα έκανε 27και κατι ευρώ.


29 και κάτι ψιλά ήταν

----------


## christhenis

> 29 και κάτι ψιλά ήταν


Πρέπει να κάνεις λάθος γιάτι στο σάιτε του γερμανου έχει τις τιμές 
2 Mbps/256 kbps  	 € 16,50
8 Mbps/ 384 kbps 	€ 22,50
24 Mbps/ 1024 kbps 	€ 27,90

----------


## tiatrou

> 29 και κάτι ψιλά ήταν


27,90 ήταν. Η άνοδος των τιμών οφείλεται στην αύξηση του Φ.Π.Α. από 19% σε 21%. Οι νέες τιμές προκύπτουν αν διαιρέσουμε τις παλιές τιμές που δίνει ο christhenis στο παραπάνω μήνυμα με 1,19 και στη συνέχεια πολλαπλασιάσουμε με 1,21 και στρογγυλοποιήσουμε στο 2ο δεκαδικό ψηφίο που προκύπτει. Οπότε πλέον οι νέες τιμές από αύριο, θα είναι αυτές που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο christhenis, δηλαδή:
2 Mbps -----------> 16,78 €
8 Mbps -----------> 22,88 €
έως 24 Mbps -----> 28,37 €

Και για τα νησιά του Αιγαίου (Φ.Π.Α. από 13% σε 15%)
2 Mbps -----------> 15,95 €
8 Mbps -----------> 21,74 €
έως 24 Mbps -----> 26,96 €

----------


## EvilHawk

Όπως αναφέρεται στο αρχικό μήνυμα υπάρχει ξεχωριστό θέμα για την διαβούλευση ( http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=372495 ) αν έχετε να προσθέσετε κάτι στην σχετική συζήτηση να το κάνετε εκεί ...  :Wink:

----------


## honda22

Τι 2αρα γιατί δεν την ανεβάζουν λιγουλάκι;  :Innocent:

----------


## emeliss

> Τι 2αρα γιατί δεν την ανεβάζουν λιγουλάκι;


Να πάει που; Μην ξεχνάς πως η 4άρα έγινε 8άρα, η 8άρα γίνεται 24άρα. Και μετά την αλλαγή οι παλιές καταργήθηκαν.

Καλή είναι και η αύξηση του upload στην 2άρα.

----------


## lak100

> Να πάει που; Μην ξεχνάς πως η 4άρα έγινε 8άρα, η 8άρα γίνεται 24άρα. Και μετά την αλλαγή οι παλιές καταργήθηκαν.
> 
> Καλή είναι και η αύξηση του upload στην 2άρα.


 μηπως να αρχισει να αναβαθμιζει κανενα αστικο κεντρο λεω εγω. και να αφησει τις φανφαρες με ανουσιες ανακοινωσεις

----------


## emeliss

Όταν λες αναβάθμιση κέντρου τι εννοείς;

Η συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση φυσικά και έχει ουσιαστικό νόημα.

----------


## harris

> μηπως να αρχισει να αναβαθμιζει κανενα αστικο κεντρο λεω εγω. και να αφησει τις φανφαρες με ανουσιες ανακοινωσεις


Ανούσια ανακοίνωση η αναβάθμιση της χωρητικότητας των γραμμών;  :Worthy:

----------


## kostas007

ανουσια ειναι γι αυτους που δεν πιανουν πανω απο 3-4mbps...
για τους υπολοιπους δεν ειναι

----------


## lewton

> μηπως να αρχισει να αναβαθμιζει κανενα αστικο κεντρο λεω εγω. και να αφησει τις φανφαρες με ανουσιες ανακοινωσεις


Γιατί πρέπει το ένα να αποκλείει το άλλο;
Προχωράει (από όσο ξέρω) την επέκταση των οπτικών ινών για να μπορέσει να δώσει ADSL2+ σε νέα Α/Κ, και το αν αναβαθμίζει ή όχι αυτούς που ήδη έχουν ADSL2+ δεν έχει επίδραση σε αυτήν την επέκταση των ινών.
Είναι δύο διαδικασίες άσχετες μεταξύ τους.

----------


## -21grams

> Μπορεί αν θέλει να γυρίσει σε Annex *M* και να δώσει Upload στα *3* αλλά θα σου κόψει λιγο απο το 24. 
> Όλα αυτά με τον υπάρχων εξοπλισμό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITU_G.992.5_Annex_M


Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι είναι εφικτό τεχνικά, αλλά γιατί δεν το έχει επιχειρήσει κανένας πάροχος έως τώρα; 
(εξυπακούεται πως οι leased lines εξαιρούνται)
Ένα πακέτο με download to upload ratio *16/3* ή *16/2* (ακόμα και *12/2*) είναι πολύ πιο ελκυστικό από τα 24/1.
Θεωρώ πως ο provider που θα προσφέρει κάτι τέτοιο στην αγορά, θα κάνει θραύση (ειδικά σε *συγκεκριμένες* κατηγορίες συνδρομητών). 
Απ' την άλλη μεριά, είμαι βέβαιος πως αρκετοί (κοντόφθαλμοι) συμπατριώτες μας θα εξεγείρονταν στην ιδέα να χάσουν 2-3 Mbps DL προς όφελος του UL. 
Εγώ πάλι θα τα έσπρωχνα χοντρά...

----------


## NiKapa

> Γιατί πρέπει το ένα να αποκλείει το άλλο;
> Προχωράει (από όσο ξέρω) την επέκταση των οπτικών ινών για να μπορέσει να δώσει ADSL2+ σε νέα Α/Κ, και το αν αναβαθμίζει ή όχι αυτούς που ήδη έχουν ADSL2+ δεν έχει επίδραση σε αυτήν την επέκταση των ινών.
> Είναι δύο διαδικασίες άσχετες μεταξύ τους.


Να ρωτησω χωρις καμια ειρωνια κτλ..για να παιξει το ethernet d'slam θελει οπτικη..?

----------


## emeliss

> Να ρωτησω χωρις καμια ειρωνια κτλ..για να παιξει το ethernet d'slam θελει οπτικη..?


Θέλει κύκλωμα ethernet. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι απευθείας από οπτική, ethernet over sdh, ethernet over dwdm, με wireless link, με μετατροπέα ethernet to TDM, ethernet over copper κλπ. Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες και τις συνθήκες επιλέγεται από τον πάροχο η λύση.

----------


## lewton

> Να ρωτησω χωρις καμια ειρωνια κτλ..για να παιξει το ethernet d'slam θελει οπτικη..?


Θεωρητικά όχι.
Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ (ορθά κατά τη γνώμη μου) έχει επιλέξει να μην υλοποιήσει ADSL2+ παρά μόνο σε Ethernet DSLAMs και επίσης να μην χρησιμοποιήσει κανένα άλλο φυσικό μέσο εκτός της οπτικής ίνας για το Ethernet. 
Δηλαδή όταν μιλάμε για ΟΤΕ μπορούμε για οικονομία χρόνου/χώρου να ταυτίζουμε ADSL2+, ethernet DSLAM, ethernet μέσω οπτικής, αν και κάποιος που γνωρίζει περί δικτύων θα μπορούσε να μας την πει για το μπουρδούκλωμα επιπέδων.

Και αν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η γνώμη μου, προσωπικά εγκρίνω απόλυτα την επιλογή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## karavagos

Χρησιμοποιεί και Ethernet over copper (EFM).

----------


## NiKapa

Μισο ,για να γινουμε κατανοητοι..
Εστω οτι βαζουν eth.dslams καπου...για να παιξει θελει οπτικη οπωσδηποτε η φτανει μονο το dslam..???

----------


## emeliss

Θέλει πολλά πράγματα. Ανάμεσα τους ένα ethernet adsl2+ dslam και ένα κύκλωμα ethernet για backhaul.

----------


## NiKapa

Οκ ,κατανοητον..γιατι περι οπτικων κτλ ,η ερωτηση και ποσο η αναγκαιοτητα τους η μη ..?

----------


## emeliss

Ανάλογα την λύση υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση στο bit rate, στην μέγιστη απόσταση που μπορεί να διανύσει και φυσικά στο κόστος.

----------


## NiKapa

Οκ ,γιατι ολοι μιλανε για οπτικες κτλ ,και καπου μπερδευομαστε..
δηλ ,σιγα μην εχουν βαλει εδω στον Αδελιανο Καμπο Ρεθυμνου οπτικες...παντως eth.dslams  εχουν.. :Smile:

----------


## lamargosx

επιτέλους, και πολύ άργησε..

----------


## emeliss

> Οκ ,γιατι ολοι μιλανε για οπτικες κτλ ,και καπου μπερδευομαστε..
> δηλ ,σιγα μην εχουν βαλει εδω στον Αδελιανο Καμπο Ρεθυμνου οπτικες...παντως eth.dslams  εχουν..


Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία θα είναι πάνω σε ίνες. Δεν μπορείς καν να φανταστείς σε πόσα χωριά έχουν πάει ίνες και σε πόσα είναι ακόμα να πάνε. Για τον ΟΤΕ μιλάμε.

----------


## uncharted

να ρωτησω ρε παιδια, αν παει ινα σε Α/Κ που εχει ADSL1 dslams, τι προβλημα υπαρχει να δωσουν εως 8/1 (down/up) mbps?  :Thinking:

----------


## tiatrou

> Μισο ,για να γινουμε κατανοητοι..
> Εστω οτι βαζουν eth.dslams καπου...για να παιξει θελει οπτικη οπωσδηποτε η φτανει μονο το dslam..???


Θεωρητικά ακόμα και με σήματα καπνού μπορεί να φτάνει η πληροφορία. Απλά στα ADSL2+ dslams που έχουμε μεγάλες ταχύτητες, είναι προτιμότερο η χρήση οπτικής ίνας για μεγάλο bitrate απ' ότι τα χάλκινα σύρματα. Επίσης οι οπτικές ίνες δε φτάνουν στα καφάο για το ADSL2+, αλλά στο αστικό κέντρο, κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο.

........Auto merged post: tiatrou πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> να ρωτησω ρε παιδια, αν παει ινα σε Α/Κ που εχει ADSL1 dslams, τι προβλημα υπαρχει να δωσουν εως 8/1 (down/up) mbps?


Κάποιος στο forum είχε απαντήσει ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές βλάβες και προβλήματα, και γι' αυτό δεν το κάνει. Ακόμη σε Α/Κ που δεν έχει ADSL2+, δεν υπάρχει οπτική ίνα, και αυτό είναι το δύσκολο, ώστε να αυξηθεί το bitrate, αλλιώς θα σέρνονται όλες οι γραμμές.

----------


## uncharted

> Κάποιος στο forum είχε απαντήσει ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές βλάβες και προβλήματα, και γι' αυτό δεν το κάνει.


νομιζω ο sexrazat το ειχε πει, αλλα μου φανηκε πολυ αοριστο οπως το εθεσε

ειναι "ελαττωματικα" απο τον κατασκευαστη τους και παιζουν μεχρι 2 mbps, ασχετως backhauling? κουλο μου φαινεται...  :Thinking: 




> Ακόμη σε Α/Κ που δεν έχει ADSL2+, δεν υπάρχει οπτική ίνα, και αυτό είναι το δύσκολο, ώστε να αυξηθεί το bitrate, αλλιώς θα σέρνονται όλες οι γραμμές.


το ειπαμε αυτο... αλλη ειναι η απορια μου ομως, αν ξερει κανεις να απαντησει

----------


## emeliss

> να ρωτησω ρε παιδια, αν παει ινα σε Α/Κ που εχει ADSL1 dslams, τι προβλημα υπαρχει να δωσουν εως 8/1 (down/up) mbps?


Αν υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις τότε θα βάλουν adsl2+ ethernet dslam. Το μεγάλο κόστος δεν είναι το dslam αυτό καθ'αυτό.

----------


## SfH

> Χρησιμοποιεί και Ethernet over copper (EFM).


EFM για backhaul ? Σίγουρα δε γνωρίζω ιδιαιτερα τη γεωγραφική δομή του δικτύου του οτε, αλλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που να βολεύει κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή κέντρα με μικρές απαιτήσεις bandwidth αλλα και μικρή σχετικά απόσταση από το αμέσως επόμενο σημείο διασύνδεσης  :Thinking: 

Μάλλον μου διαφεύγει κάτι  :Embarassed:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Να ρωτησω χωρις καμια ειρωνια κτλ..για να παιξει το ethernet d'slam θελει οπτικη..?


Ναι θέλει οπτική ίνα, λόγω BW.
Mιλάμε τι γίνεται στην πράξη υποθέτω, για να τελιώνουμε με τις θεωρίες για το πώς μπορεί να παίξει ένα dslam.
Όσο για τη δυσπιστία σου, υπάρχει και χωριό που πάει ΟΙ χρόνια τώρα, αλλά δεν έχει dslam  :Smoker:

----------


## konenas

Προβλέπεται *πτώση σε ταχύτητα στις 24αρες*




> Βρήκαν οι Γερμανοί να πουλήσουν τα παλιά ΝτιΣλαμ τους σε άλλα φρούτα;

----------


## Jazzer

Θετική η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ, μένει βέβαια να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τη μεγάλη αύξηση του crosstalk στις γραμμές.  :Thinking:

----------


## f15

Με την αναβάθμιση από 256 > 512 upload ,θα βελτιωθούν λίγο και οι ταχύτητες στα   multiplayer games ? ή άσχετο ?

----------


## konenas

Συνήθως στο upload βελτιώνονται οι ταχύτητες. Αν δεν πάνε 512 θα πάνε 384.

Μην περιμένεις αλλαγή όμως στα multiplayer games.

----------


## Ntalton

Εγω συμφωνα με τις παρατηρησεις μου, δεν εχει σχεση η ταχυτητα με τα pings. Δηλαδη ειτε εχεις 8,24,2mbits σχεδον παντα τα ιδια pings (φυσικα ομως με το ιδιο adsl mode, interleaved ή fastpath). Βεβαια ομως η αυξηση του upload κανει "καλο" στις εφαρμογες τυπου skype, κ.λ.π.

----------


## dimkar68

Συμφωνώ πως μια τέτοια κίνηση από τον Ο.Τ.Ε είναι καλή, αλλά μήπως πρώτα θα έπρεπε να φτιάξουν το δίκτυο και να μπορέσουν ΟΛΟΙ οι συνδρομητές να έχουν τις ταχύτητες που λένε;

Εξηγώ, μένω στα Ανω Λιόσια, κοντά στην Πάρνηθα και ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΥΤΕ 2ΜΒ. Τι 8ΜΒ και 24ΜΒ. Εγώ τέτοιες ταχύτητες ΔΕΝ νομίζω να δώ ποτέ. Ο ΟΤΕ μετά απο τεχνικούς που ήρθαν στο σπίτι μου λένε "Δυστυχώς είσαστε μακριά και δεν μπορείτε να έχετε 2ΜΒ". Βέβαια πληρώνω κανονικά για 2ΜΒ παρόλο που έχω 1ΜΒ. Οπότε για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερα να ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ οι συνδρομητές να είχαν μεγάλες ταχύτητες, αντι να ανεβάζει το upload και τις 8ΜΒ σε 24ΜΒ. Πάντως με κάτι τέτοιο προβλέπω σε λίγο όλοι να μην έχουν παραπάνω από 8ΜΒ, μήπως δε πέσουν όλοι ακόμα και κάτω απο 8ΜΒ, εκτός και γίνει κανένα θαύμα!

----------


## konenas

Όλα είναι πρόβλημα φυσικού χώρου όχι χωρητικότητας ή ταχύτητας μεταφοράς δεδομένων.

Απλά φίλε μου ο ΟΤΕ κάνει χώρο στις καμπίνες των Ντι-σλαμ του για να βάλει τους Βι ντι εσ ελ ράουτερς.

 :Razz:

----------


## karetsos

> Συμφωνώ πως μια τέτοια κίνηση από τον Ο.Τ.Ε είναι καλή, αλλά μήπως πρώτα θα έπρεπε να φτιάξουν το δίκτυο και να μπορέσουν ΟΛΟΙ οι συνδρομητές να έχουν τις ταχύτητες που λένε;
> 
> Εξηγώ, μένω στα Ανω Λιόσια, κοντά στην Πάρνηθα και ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΥΤΕ 2ΜΒ. Τι 8ΜΒ και 24ΜΒ. Εγώ τέτοιες ταχύτητες ΔΕΝ νομίζω να δώ ποτέ. Ο ΟΤΕ μετά απο τεχνικούς που ήρθαν στο σπίτι μου λένε "Δυστυχώς είσαστε μακριά και δεν μπορείτε να έχετε 2ΜΒ". Βέβαια πληρώνω κανονικά για 2ΜΒ παρόλο που έχω 1ΜΒ. Οπότε για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερα να ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ οι συνδρομητές να είχαν μεγάλες ταχύτητες, αντι να ανεβάζει το upload και τις 8ΜΒ σε 24ΜΒ. Πάντως με κάτι τέτοιο προβλέπω σε λίγο όλοι να μην έχουν παραπάνω από 8ΜΒ, μήπως δε πέσουν όλοι ακόμα και κάτω απο 8ΜΒ, εκτός και γίνει κανένα θαύμα!


το να φτιάξει το δίκτυο του ο ΟΤΕ ώστε ΟΛΟΙ να έχουν τη δυνατότητα 8/24 MB θα κόστιζε εκατονταπλάσια από όσο του κοστίζει η παρούσα αναβάθμιση.

----------


## plasticine

Γεια σε ολους,
Καλα ακουγονται ολα αυτα για τις αναβαθμισεις γιατι μπορω να πω οτι γυρησα στον ΟΤΕ μετα απο 5 χρονια, λογω μετακομησης κ επειδη με την Τελλας τελευταια τα πραγματα δεν πηγαιναν κ τοσο καλα
αλλα μπορω να πω οτι τα 8ΜΒ ειδικα στο uploading ειναι χαλια μαυρα, κ το downloading δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο ικανοποιητικο
Απορω γιατι ειναι ιδιο κεντρο, ιδια περιοχη κ τελικα η ταχυτητα ειναι χειροτερη απο της Τελλας..
Να τους παρω τηλεφωνο να δουν την γραμμη η κατι τετοιο?

Η διαδικασια για να γυρισεις στον ΟΤΕ, φορητοτητα κλπ, ειναι 10 μερες κ δεν ασχολησε καθολου με τον προηγουμενο παροχο, συμπληρωνεις τις αιτησεις κ τα κανουν ολα αυτοι.
Επισης ιντερνετ μπορεις να εχεις την επομενη μερα αφου σου βαλουν το τηλεφωνο, αν φυσικα παρεις το 134 κ κλαφτεις σου δινουν τους κωδικους πριν σου στειλουν το μοντεμ κλπ.

----------


## n2j3

> Καταλαβα απο 8 σε  εως 24 την κατσαμε την βαρκα αλλαγη router ρυθμισεις και αποσυνχρονισμοι κλαιω κλαπς  .
> Και το χειροτερο στα 2χιλιομετρα θα πηγαινει σαν 5αρα


Άστα να πάνε.. στην προηγούμενη αναβάθμιση μου βγήκε η Παναγία.. νέο μόντεμ (μόνο το CL-110 της Siemens έκανε δουλεία λόγω custom snr boost κετς) κτλ..

Σαν κίνηση καλή όμως. Και ας έχουμε 2010 με γελοίο upload...

----------


## treli@ris

Δε ξερω αν εχει ξαναειπωθει, αλλα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο χρονοδιαγραμμα σχετικα με τη σειρα των κεντρων που θα αρχισουν να αναβαθμιζονται;

----------


## terko

> Δε ξερω αν εχει ξαναειπωθει, αλλα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο χρονοδιαγραμμα σχετικα με τη σειρα των κεντρων που θα αρχισουν να αναβαθμιζονται;


Μήπως έχεις κάνει αρκετά βήματα παρακάτω, ακόμη δεν έχει πάρει την έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## baskon

Ας παρει την εγκριση με το καλο και δε θα αργησουν παρα πολυ οι αναβαθμισεις..Τουλαχιστον οι 8 στα 24 λογικά θα γινουν γρηγορα καθως ειναι λίγες σε σχεση με τις 2αρες + είναι σε ethernet dslam Οποτε μπορουν να γινουν αυτοματα οι αναβαθμισεις..

Οσο για το χρονοδιαγραμμα...Εγω δε περιπμενω καποιο χρονοδιαγραμμα..
Απο εδω θα βλεπεις ποιες περιοχες αναβαθμιστηκαν..

Και επίσης ένα σχολιο..
Βλέπω ότι εχουμε ξεφυγει αρκετά απο το θέμα και ο καθενας λέει τον πονο του.Είμαι μακρια και δε πιανω 8,δεν εχω ethernet dslam στη περιοχη,η 8αρα δεν έχει καλο Upload Κλπ..
Σίγουρα τα πραγματα δεν είναι τέλεια αλλά είναι ένα καλο βήμα και ας ελπισουμε να εγκριθει από την ΕΕΤΤ..
Αν γινουν οι αναβαθμισεις όλες οι 8αρες θα εχουν *καλυτερο upload* και ισως και καλυτερο download αν το σηκωνουν..
Ολες οι 2αρες επίσης θα έχουν *διπλάσιο Upload* .Η 24αρα θα πέσει σε *τιμή*..
Οπότε στην ουσία *όλοι* θα δουν καποια βελτιωση ασχετα αν είναι μακρια απο το κέντρο ή αν δεν έχουν Ethernet dslam..

Για τα υπόλοιπα χρειάζεται πολύς χρόνος και χρήμα οπότε θα περιμένετε αλλοι πολυ ,και άλλοι λιγότερο..

----------


## MemphisGr

Το αν θα εγκριθεί τελικά η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ ή όχι θα το ξέρουμε στις 22 Μαρτίου που λήγει η δημόσια διαβούλευση ή δεν υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ τους;

----------


## cool11

Θυμαται κανεις ποτε ειχε γινει η προηγουμενη αναβαθμιση ταχυτητων απο οτε?

----------


## MemphisGr

> Θυμαται κανεις ποτε ειχε γινει η προηγουμενη αναβαθμιση ταχυτητων απο οτε?


Πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου, αν θυμάμαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## baskon

> Θυμαται κανεις ποτε ειχε γινει η προηγουμενη αναβαθμιση ταχυτητων απο οτε?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=273370
Οπως βλεπεις τοτε η ανακοινωση ηταν τελος Φλεβαρη και ειχε συγκεκριμενο χρονοδιαγραμμα,αν και δεν ειχε παρει εγκριση απο ΕΕΤΤ.

Και μετα βγηκε και δευτερη ανακοινωση που ειχε και τις νεες τιμες..Αυτο εγινε το Μαιο.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=293380

Οποτε απο την πρωτη ανακοινωση που ηταν λιγο νωριτερα απο οτι η τωρινη περασαν σχεδον 2.5 μηνες μεχρι να ξεκινησουν οι αναβαθμισεις και να βγουν οι νεες τιμες..

Με αλλα λογια αν ισχυσει παλι το ιδιο απο Μαιο ...
Ας ελπισουμε να ειναι λιγο πιο γρηγορη η ΕΕΤΤ αυτη τη φορα,και κυριως να το εγκρινει..

----------


## athletic

Ας περιμενουμε,λοιπον...

----------


## harris

> Το αν θα εγκριθεί τελικά η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ ή όχι θα το ξέρουμε στις 22 Μαρτίου που λήγει η δημόσια διαβούλευση ή δεν υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ τους;


Αφού ολοκληρωθεί η διαβούλευση, θα πρέπει μετά να βγει και η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για τα πακέτα αυτά  :Wink:

----------


## sexrazat

99% η 24άρα θα είναι στη νέα τιμή της 8άρας. 22,88 €

----------


## satiros

καλως την αναβαθμιση!!!
καθε αναβαθμιση και ενα γονατισμα στις ταχυτητες!!!
θυμαμαι απο 256 >512 πηγαινε ο διπλασιασμος 4 φορες χειροτερα χαχχαχαχαχαχ
αντε να δω εκπτωση στην 24αρα μου 
θεε μου τοσα λεφτα τι θα τα κανω!!

----------


## konenas

περίμενε. θα βάλουν βιντιεσελ ή βιοντίζελ δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## euri

Αν σας χαλάει τόσο πολύ, γιατί δεν το κόβετε να βρείτε την υγειά σας;  Με το ζόρι σας το δίνουν;

----------


## lewton

> 99% η 24άρα θα είναι στη νέα τιμή της 8άρας. 22,88 €


Ούτε καν 22,90 για να ακούγεται πιο όμορφο;

----------


## emeliss

> Ούτε καν 22,90 για να ακούγεται πιο όμορφο;


Αφού τόσο πήγε η τιμή της 8άρας με την αύξηση της ΦαΠΑς. Στρογγυλοποιήσεις προς τα πάνω είναι κερδοσκοπία.

----------


## baskon

Εγω διατηρω μια επιφυλαξη για το αν θα ειναι 22.88 η τιμη..
Ναι μεν χτες κυκλοφορησε κατι τέτοιο στα εσωτερικά του Οτέ,αλλά μετά το πήραν πίσω..
Δεν εχει κλειδωσει ακομα η τιμη..
Το πιο πιθανο είναι το 22.88 αλλά υπάρχει και κάποια πιθανότητα για καποια εκπληξη με καποια πιο στρογγυλη τιμή για να ακουγεται καλυτερα..
Και λογικά στο μελλον όλες οι τιμές θα πάνε σε ποιο ωραία νουμερα για το ματι..

----------


## Zer0c00L

δυστυχως απο οτι φαινεται μαλλον θα περιμενουμε πολυ να γινει η αναβαθμιση....συμφωνα με την παρακατω ειδηση.

Φρένο στη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων που σχεδιάζει ο ΟΤΕ στην αγορά του ADSL βάζει η EETT, πριν διαπιστώσει τις συνέπειες που θα έχει μία τέτοια κίνηση στον ανταγωνισμό.

Η υπόθεση ξεκινά από την πρόταση που κατέθεσε ο ΟΤΕ για την τροποποίηση της Προσφοράς Αναφοράς Χονδρικής Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης, η οποία σχετίζεται με την αλλαγή των ταχυτήτων των υπηρεσιών χονδρικής ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης. Ουσιαστικά η νέα πρόταση του ΟΤΕ προβλέπει την:

•Αναβάθμιση όλων των ADSL προσβάσεων ταχύτητας 8 Mbps downstream/384 Kbps upstream, λιανικής και χονδρικής, είτε αυτές αποτελούν αυτόνομη υπηρεσία είτε αποτελούν συνθετικό πακέτου ή προσφοράς, στην ταχύτητα up to 24 Mbps downstream / 1 Mbps upstream χωρίς μεταβολή της σημερινής τους τιμής.

•Διακοπή διάθεσης της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε ταχύτητα 8 Mbps downstream / 384 Kbps upstream

•Σε όλες τις ADSL προσβάσεις ταχύτητας 2 Mbps downstream / 256 Kbps upstream, λιανικής και χονδρικής, θα αναβαθμιστεί η ταχύτητα upstream σε 512 Kbps, χωρίς μεταβολή της σημερινής τους τιμής.

Όσον αφορά την λιανική, σε σχετικό δελτίο τύπου ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρει ότι οι σχεδιαζόμενες αναβαθμίσεις αφορούν στα εξής:

•όσοι έχουν 2Mbps θα απολαμβάνουν διπλάσια ταχύτητα upload
•όσοι έχουν 8Mbps θα αποκτήσουν αναβαθμισμένες ταχύτητες έως 24Mbps
•όσοι έχουν 24Mbps, θα επωφεληθούν από τη νέα ανταγωνιστική τιμολογιακή πολιτική που θα ανακοινωθεί κατά την έναρξη των αναβαθμίσεων.

Ουσιαστικά ο ΟΤΕ καταργεί την ταχύτητα στα 8 Mbps/384 Kbps και προτίθεται να διαθέτει δύο εκδοχές ταχυτήτων: up to 24 Mbps/1 Mbps και 2 Mbps/512 Kbps. Είναι φανερό ότι προσπαθεί να γίνει πιο ανταγωνιστικός σε σύγκριση με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους, προκειμένου να περιορίσει τις "πληγές" του από τη διαρροή των συνδρομητών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

Η ΕΕΤΤ όμως έχει διαφορετική άποψη για την υπόθεση της αναβάθμισης, καθώς θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να κρύβει κινδύνους για τον ανταγωνισμό στην συγκεκριμένη αγορά. Για το λόγο αυτό, όσον αφορά την αγορά χονδρικής, ανακοίνωσε την έναρξη δημόσιας διαβούλευσης για το θέμα, η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι και την 22η Μαρτίου.

Σε επικοινωνία που είχαμε με την ΕΕΤΤ, μας τόνισαν ότι η Επιτροπή διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να προχωρήσει σε δημόσια διαβούλευση για οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση στην αγορά χονδρικής ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης. Σε αυτήν δε, καλεί τους παρόχους να διατυπώσουν τις εκτιμήσεις τους για τις συνέπειες μιας τέτοιας κίνησης του ΟΤΕ και από την άλλη μεριά να αναφερθούν σε κρυφά κόστη που ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν.

Όσον αφορά τη λιανική, η ΕΕΤΤ μας ανέφερε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να προχωρήσει στην υλοποίηση των προθέσεών του, καθώς πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για νέα πακέτα ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης, τα οποία θα πρέπει να λάβουν τις απαιτούμενες εγκρίσεις της Επιτροπής, όπως προβλέπουν οι υφιστάμενοι κανονισμοί.

http://www.neo2.gr

----------


## karetsos

το θέμα είναι οτι κάτι ακούγεται από μεριά ΕΕΤΤ για μπλοκάρισμα της διαδικασίας....

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη περιοχη η αν εχει δημοσιευτει η ειδηση (θα το κρινουν τα μελη της Σ.Ο) αλλα το γεγονος ειναι οτι αν ειναι αρνητικη η σταση θα την πληρωσει ο καταναλωτης.

προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλει το γεγονος γιατι "8αρα" εχω και δεν θελω τα "εως 24" να μου προκαλεσουν προβληματα σε μια απροβληματιστη γραμμη αλλα μου αρεσε εστω το "λιγο 1Mbps Upload" 

θα δειξει....

----------


## pelopas1

κουτσά στραβά τον ΙΟΥΝΙΟ θα δούμε τι μέλη γενέσθαι με τις αναβαθμίσεις

----------


## alany

Άποψη μου είναι ότι όταν δοθεί το ok για της αναβαθμίσεις αυτό θα γίνει μέσα σε 10 ημέρες διότι ήδη έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο στην προηγούμενη αναβάθμιση. Αυτό άλλωστε φοβήθηκε και η ΕΕΤΤ διότι θα θυμούνται πολλοί τι είχε γίνει παραμονές Χριστουγέννων του 2007, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που ο ΟΤΕ κατέβασε τις τιμές και διπλασίασε ταχύτητες. Οι εναλλακτικοί έτρεχαν και δεν έφθαναν. 
Πάντως όπως και να έχει το θέμα έτσι όπως πάει η δουλειά κερδισμένος και ενισχυμένος θα βγει ο ΟΤΕ, τους έχει κλειδώσει έτσι ώστε ότι και να πει η ΕΕΤΤ αυτός θα φαίνεται να έχει το πάνω χέρι στην υπόθεση.

----------


## konenas

Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:
Εγώ που έχω πλέον 8άρα από 24αρα επειδή δεν μπορούσε να πάει πιο πάνω τι θα πάρω;
α) 8
β) 24
γ) 3


Off Topic


		Στείλτε μήνυμα στο 9000000012 και γράψτε ΕΕΤΤ και την απάντησή σας Α,Β ή Γ
10 Ε/λεπτό για να μετακομίσω.  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Με αλλαγή της πολιτικής περί SNR margin θα συγχρονίσεις στο μέγιστο δυνατό. Είτε είναι αυτό 3, είτε 8 είτε 10.

----------


## terko

> δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη περιοχη η αν εχει δημοσιευτει η ειδηση (θα το κρινουν τα μελη της Σ.Ο) αλλα το γεγονος ειναι οτι αν ειναι αρνητικη η σταση θα την πληρωσει ο καταναλωτης.


Οντως είχε αναφερθεί αρχικά εδώ στο ίδιο νήμα και στην συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε.

Εννοείται πως αν είναι αρνητική η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ θα την πληρώσουν στο τέλος οι καταναλωτές με την έννοια ότι σε άλλους δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί η ταχύτητά τους και σε άλλους δεν θα υπάρξει μείωση τιμής.




> προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλει το γεγονος γιατι "8αρα" εχω και δεν θελω τα "εως 24" να μου προκαλεσουν προβληματα σε μια απροβληματιστη γραμμη αλλα μου αρεσε εστω το "λιγο 1Mbps Upload"


Aν ισχύουν τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου SNR/Attn που έχεις στο profile σου, πλάκα μας κάνεις.

----------


## MariosX

Γνωριζουμε για το ποτε θα εφαρμοστει η αναβαθμιση των ταχυτητων?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οντως είχε αναφερθεί αρχικά εδώ στο ίδιο νήμα και στην συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε.
> 
> Εννοείται πως αν είναι αρνητική η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ θα την πληρώσουν στο τέλος οι καταναλωτές με την έννοια ότι σε άλλους δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί η ταχύτητά τους και σε άλλους δεν θα υπάρξει μείωση τιμής.
> 
> 
> 
> Aν ισχύουν τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου SNR/Attn που έχεις στο profile σου, πλάκα μας κάνεις.


δεν κανω καμια πλακα φιλε μου ισχυουν αυτα (250μ απο το κεντρο απεχω)

αλλα δεν γουσταρω ρε φιλε μου τα ΕΩΣ 24 πειραζει?

εγω θελω την 8αρα μου με το 1Mbps upload γινετε? ας δωσει σε εσας τα 24αρια.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Γνωριζουμε για το ποτε θα εφαρμοστει η αναβαθμιση των ταχυτητων?


Μην βιάζεσαι.. Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω θα πρέπει πρώτα να εγκριθεί (ή καλύτερα να μην απορριφθεί) το όλο εγχείρημα από την μαμά ΕΕΤΤ και αν όλα πάνε καλά, λογικά καλό καλοκαίρι.

Προσωπικά δεν θα με χαλούσε το 10ρακι κάτω το δίμηνο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

προσωπικα πιστευω οτι θα το απορριψει η ΕΕΤΤ το ολο σκηνικο γιατι θα διαμαρτυρηθουν τα παλικαρια των ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΩΝ.

----------


## dpa2006

μακάρι να περάσει,δεν είναι λίγες φορές που έχουν απορριφθεί ανάλογες αιτήσεις.

----------


## MariosX

ααα.. δλδ ο ΟΤΕ κανει οτιδιποτε για να "μειωσει" τις τιμες του και να προσφερει ακομα καλυτερες ταχυτητες και η ΕΕΤΤ τον εμποδιζει?
καλο και τουτο

----------


## baskon

> ααα.. δλδ ο ΟΤΕ κανει οτιδιποτε για να "μειωσει" τις τιμες του και να προσφερει ακομα καλυτερες ταχυτητες και η ΕΕΤΤ τον εμποδιζει?
> καλο και τουτο


Ακριβως...Ολα αυτα βέβαια γινεται γιατί αν είχε double play με 24αρα+ κινητα με 40 ευρω ο Οτε τότε δε θα πηγαινε κανενας σε εναλλακτικο και θα εμενε παλι χωρις ανταγωνισμο οποτε θα ανεβαιναν παλι οι τιμες..

Όμως και η ΕΕΤΤ δε μπορει να λεει καθε τοσο οχι..ας ριξουν και οι εναλλακτικοι τις τιμες τους ή κυριως ας δωσουν καλες υπηρεσιες στους πελατες τους!
Αν καποιος που εχει Φορθνετ ή Hol πιστευε οτι οι υπηρεσιες που του παρεχονται ειναι αριστες δε θα σκεφτοταν να ξαναγυρισει στον Οτε ακομα και με τα ιδια χρηματα..

Αλλά έτσι όπως είναι οι εναλλακτικοι οι περισσότεροι με μια καλη προσφορα από Οτέ θα γύρναγαν πισω..

Ps:Η αίσθηση μου είναι ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις θα εγκριθούν τελικά..

----------


## iLLiCiT

Εγώ πάντως γύρισα στον ΟΤΕ μετά από 2 χρόνια Forthnet και χωρίς τις χαμηλότερες τιμές.

Από την άλλη όμως δεν ξέρουμε τελικά πόσοι μεταφέρθηκαν στον ΟΤΕ από την προσφορά του με 45Ε τελική τιμή με 8Mbit και απεριόριστες κλήσεις.

Άραγε αυτοί οι τυχεροί θα πάρουν αναβάθμιση σε 24 στην ίδια προσφορά; Ίσως για αυτό προσπαθεί να τον κόψει η ΕΕΤΤ. Γιατί πραγματικά θα είναι στα ίδια οικονομικά πλαίσια με τους εναλλακτικούς. Θα πει απλά, είχαμε πει για 8 mbit αλλά εγώ 8 δεν δίνω πλέον, τα αναβαθμίζω δωρεάν σε 24...

----------


## princeelf

> ααα.. δλδ ο ΟΤΕ κανει οτιδιποτε για να "μειωσει" τις τιμες του και να προσφερει ακομα καλυτερες ταχυτητες και η ΕΕΤΤ τον εμποδιζει?
> καλο και τουτο


99% θα το κόψει η ΕΕΤΤ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## NiKapa

Αν το κοψει τοτε θα ειναι για γελια..αυτη η αναβαθμιση ειναι πολυ σημαντικη ,τοσα χρονια παραπονιομαστε για το χαμηλο upload ,επιτελους ας δουνε το συνολικο συμφερον περα απο εταιριες κτλ..
Σιγα επισης μην μειωσει αυτο τον ανταγωνισμο..οι περισσοτεροι θεωρουν το upload διακοσμητικο στοιχειο της γραμμης..δεν θα φυγει ο καθενας απο τον καθε εναλλακτικο λογω του upload της 2αρας του ΟΤΕ.. :Worthy:

----------


## harris

> Αν το κοψει τοτε θα ειναι για γελια..


Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για γέλια (ή για κλάμματα  :Razz:  )

Για να γίνει αποδεκτή αυτή η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ (κατά την γνώμη μου) θα πρέπει να υπαχθεί σε έλεγχο κοστοστρέφειας και από μείωση τιμών χονδρικής και σε άλλα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν γίνουν οι κινήσεις αυτές, θα είναι μάλλον λογικό ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα απορρίψει (για μία ακόμα φορά) την μερική κίνηση που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ.

Φυσικά παρατηρώ ότι για μία ακόμα φορά το παιχνίδι του εντυπωσιασμού το κερδίζει ο ΟΤΕ (αναμενόμενο αφού οι ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορούν να έχουν το ίδιο ύφος!).

Από την άλλη όταν μιλάμε για το κοινό καλό, σε τι ακριβώς αναφερόμαστε; Είναι κοινό καλό να χάσουν πελάτες οι εναλλακτικοί με αποτέλεσμα απολύσεις / κλεισίματα / φέσια / κανόνια κλπ;  :Thinking: 

Αν θέλουμε να εκφράσουμε το τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι, θα πρέπει να δούμε συνολικά την κατάσταση της αγοράς, και όχι οπαδικά ή μεμονωμένα με κραυγές του στυλ "η ΕΕΤΤ είναι για γέλια γιατί δεν αφήνει τον Θεό ΟΤΕ να κλείσει τα εναλλακτικά καφενεία". Υπάρχουν, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, κανόνες που προβλέπουν την ρύθμιση του ΣΙΑ της αγοράς. Δεν είναι ελληνικό τερτίπι, δεν είναι κανείς εναντίον του ΟΤΕ, απλά μιλάμε για μία αγορά που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει προοδεύσει γιατί ακριβώς υπάρχει ρύθμιση. Μπορεί να έχουν γίνει και αρκετά λάθη, αλλά μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι! Είναι, τουλάχιστον, επικύνδινο.  :Wink:

----------


## iLLiCiT

*harris* θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου αυτό το θέμα. Δεν πάνε αρκετά χρόνια από τότε που κάναμε όλοι παράπονα στην ΕΕΤΤ για τις τιμές του ΟΤΕ αλλά και τις ταχύτητες τις οποίες δίνει, και τώρα κάνουμε πάλι παράπονα αυτή την φορά όμως για την ίδια την ΕΕΤΤ.

Αλλά προσωπικά το βλέπω ότι ακόμα και αν ρίξει αυτή την στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ την τιμή των 24 στην τιμή των 8, θα συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ. Και ουσιαστικά το μόνο κέρδος από μια τέτοια κίνηση για τους κατόχους των 24mbit θα είναι ~10Ευρώ έκπτωση στον 2μηνο λογαριασμό.

Όλοι επιθυμούν να βγάλει ο ΟΤΕ πακέτο αντίστοιχο με αυτό των Εναλλακτικών, αλλά κάποιοι από αυτούς είτε είναι νέοι είτε έχουν ξεχάσει πως ήταν το τοπίο στην αγορά του ADSL στην προ-εναλλακτικών εποχή με τον ΟΤΕ να έχει πραγματικά μονοπωλιακές πολιτικές σε τιμή αλλά και τεχνολογία. Εξάλλου δεν πάει πολύς καιρός από τότε που ΟΤΕ σταμάτησε να διαφημίζει την ISDN ως _νέα τεχνολογία για Internet + Τηλέφωνο μαζί._ 
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτοί οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι δυστυχώς η διαφήμιση θα υπήρχε ακόμα και όλοι θα ήμασταν με 384, εκτός και αν κάποιος είχε τα την οικονομική ευχέρεια για 1mbit  :Sorry: 

Και για αυτό τον λόγο, όσο αντιπαθητικός ή περίεργος και αν ακουστώ, δεν θα ήθελα τον ΟΤΕ - χωρίς πάγιο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## NiKapa

> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για γέλια (ή για κλάμματα  )
> 
> Για να γίνει αποδεκτή αυτή η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ (κατά την γνώμη μου) θα πρέπει να υπαχθεί σε έλεγχο κοστοστρέφειας και από μείωση τιμών χονδρικής και σε άλλα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν γίνουν οι κινήσεις αυτές, θα είναι μάλλον λογικό ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα απορρίψει (για μία ακόμα φορά) την μερική κίνηση που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Φυσικά παρατηρώ ότι για μία ακόμα φορά το παιχνίδι του εντυπωσιασμού το κερδίζει ο ΟΤΕ (αναμενόμενο αφού οι ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορούν να έχουν το ίδιο ύφος!).
> 
> Από την άλλη όταν μιλάμε για το κοινό καλό, σε τι ακριβώς αναφερόμαστε; Είναι κοινό καλό να χάσουν πελάτες οι εναλλακτικοί με αποτέλεσμα απολύσεις / κλεισίματα / φέσια / κανόνια κλπ; 
> 
> Αν θέλουμε να εκφράσουμε το τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι, θα πρέπει να δούμε συνολικά την κατάσταση της αγοράς, και όχι οπαδικά ή μεμονωμένα με κραυγές του στυλ "η ΕΕΤΤ είναι για γέλια γιατί δεν αφήνει τον Θεό ΟΤΕ να κλείσει τα εναλλακτικά καφενεία". Υπάρχουν, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, κανόνες που προβλέπουν την ρύθμιση του ΣΙΑ της αγοράς. Δεν είναι ελληνικό τερτίπι, δεν είναι κανείς εναντίον του ΟΤΕ, απλά μιλάμε για μία αγορά που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει προοδεύσει γιατί ακριβώς υπάρχει ρύθμιση. Μπορεί να έχουν γίνει και αρκετά λάθη, αλλά μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι! Είναι, τουλάχιστον, επικύνδινο.


Κοινο καλο ειναι ν'ανεβει το upload ..κοινο καλο ειναι ν'ανεβασουν τις υπηρεσιες τους ΟΛΟΙ..κοινο καλο ειναι να πρωτοπορει καποιος και ν'ακολουθουν οι αλλοι θελοντας και μη..
Στην τσεπη και στο service δεν υπαρχει οπαδισμος..οπου καλυτερα ,τοτε εκει.. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

προσωπικα εγω παντως δεν αλλαζω τον ΟΤΕ που εχω τωρα δηλαδη :

Τηλεφωνια ISDN
Internet ADSL 2+ Conn-X
απεριοριστα Αστικα/Υπεραστικα + καποια λεπτα σε κινητα

και πληρωνω για ολα αυτα 100-120 ευρω το διμηνο και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο (ολα δουλευουν τελεια.)

----------


## manicx

> Από την άλλη όταν μιλάμε για το κοινό καλό, σε τι ακριβώς αναφερόμαστε; Είναι κοινό καλό να χάσουν πελάτες οι εναλλακτικοί με αποτέλεσμα απολύσεις / κλεισίματα / φέσια / κανόνια κλπ; 
> 
> Αν θέλουμε να εκφράσουμε το τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι, θα πρέπει να δούμε συνολικά την κατάσταση της αγοράς, και όχι οπαδικά ή μεμονωμένα με κραυγές του στυλ "η ΕΕΤΤ είναι για γέλια γιατί δεν αφήνει τον Θεό ΟΤΕ να κλείσει τα εναλλακτικά καφενεία". Υπάρχουν, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, κανόνες που προβλέπουν την ρύθμιση του ΣΙΑ της αγοράς. Δεν είναι ελληνικό τερτίπι, δεν είναι κανείς εναντίον του ΟΤΕ, απλά μιλάμε για μία αγορά που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει προοδεύσει γιατί ακριβώς υπάρχει ρύθμιση. Μπορεί να έχουν γίνει και αρκετά λάθη, αλλά μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι! Είναι, τουλάχιστον, επικύνδινο.


Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ήταν που στην διαμαρτυρία των 500+ ατόμων βρέθηκε αδιάβαστη για το θέμα των ποιοτικών κριτηρίων και έλεγε ότι θα το ψάξει; Τι έχει προοδεύσει δηλαδή τα τελευταία χρόνια; Τεχνικά τίποτε. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί τσακωμένοι με το GR-IX, η ποιότητα χειροτερεύει, ο δείκτης ποιότητας/τιμής είναι αστείος για τους περισσότερους ISPs, κάποιοι έχουν βολευτεί με το ως 24 και περιμένουμε πάλι από τον ΟΤΕ να δούμε νέα τεχνολογία. 

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, πάλι ένα πακέτο 24mbps+πάγιο+μονάδες θα είναι ακριβότερο από τα πακέτα των εναλλακτικών. Τις τους κόπτει; Δηλαδή η ΕΕΤΤ με τέτοιες αποφάσεις αποσκοπεί στο να έρθει μια υπηρεσία VDSL με πανάκριβο κόστος ώστε να σωθούν οι εναλλακτικοί οι οποίοι ούτε με το peering δεν τα πάνε καλά και ταλαιπωρούν τους πελάτες τους; Αυτό είναι καλό δηλαδή; Το εγκρίνει η ΕΕΤΤ; Η ΕΕΤΤ ας βάλει ένα χεράκι σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς που ακόμα δεν έχουν δημοσιεύσει δείκτες ποιότητας ή δίνουν μπαγιάτικους και μετά ας ασχοληθεί και με τα υπόλοιπα. Έτσι όπως έχει, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η πλάστιγγα έχει γείρει από την ΕΕΤΤ προς όφελος των εναλλακτικών και όχι προς των καταναλωτών.

----------


## ΤΕΡΑΣ

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει τελειώσει. Η HOL έβγαλε πακέτο 'hol double-play GR' με 33,46 € με απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις και 24/1Mbps.

http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=24...ct=75&prd_st=2

 Και αφού ο καλός εναλλακτικός μπορεί να δώσει με 33,46  € αυτο που θέλει να δώσει ο κακός ΟΤΕ με 43 € το πιό λογικό είναι ότι θα γίνουν αποδεκτά από την ΕΕΤΤ τα καινούργια πακέτα του ΟΤΕ.

Υ.Γ. Νομίζω από την όλη κίνηση κερδίζει ο καταναλωτής και αυτό είναι καλό. Κατά την γνώμη μου ουτε ο ΟΤΕ αλλά ούτε και οι εναλλακτικοί ενδιαφέρονται για τον καταναλωτή παρά μόνο για τα λεφτά. Για αυτό καλό είναι να υπάρχει η ΕΕΤΤ έχοντας σαν στόχο το συμφέρον του καταναλωτή.

----------


## MNP-10

> Και αφού ο καλός εναλλακτικός μπορεί να δώσει με 33,46  € αυτο που θέλει να δώσει ο κακός ΟΤΕ με 43 € το πιό λογικό είναι ότι θα γίνουν αποδεκτά από την ΕΕΤΤ τα καινούργια πακέτα του ΟΤΕ


Επειδη το δινει ο εναλλακτικος, δε σημαινει οτι "βγαινει" κιολας. Ολοι μεσα μπαινουνε, εκτος απ'τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## harris

> Κοινο καλο ειναι ν'ανεβει το upload ..κοινο καλο ειναι ν'ανεβασουν τις υπηρεσιες τους ΟΛΟΙ..κοινο καλο ειναι να πρωτοπορει καποιος και ν'ακολουθουν οι αλλοι θελοντας και μη..
> Στην τσεπη και στο service δεν υπαρχει οπαδισμος..οπου καλυτερα ,τοτε εκει..


To κοινό καλό είναι να υπάρχουν πολλοί πάροχοι, κύριοι και εναλλακτικοί, σε ρυθμιζόμενη αγορά, με τελικό αποδέκτη τον πελάτη. Αν νομίζεις ότι η επαναφορά σε μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ είναι καλό, θα σε απογοητεύσω αλλά δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Μπορεί να μην έχουν οι πάροχοι τις δυνατότητες που θέλεις, αλλά έχουν τις τιμές... τα πάντα ζυγίζονται  :Wink: 




> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ήταν που στην διαμαρτυρία των 500+ ατόμων βρέθηκε αδιάβαστη για το θέμα των ποιοτικών κριτηρίων και έλεγε ότι θα το ψάξει; Τι έχει προοδεύσει δηλαδή τα τελευταία χρόνια; Τεχνικά τίποτε. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί τσακωμένοι με το GR-IX, η ποιότητα χειροτερεύει, ο δείκτης ποιότητας/τιμής είναι αστείος για τους περισσότερους ISPs, κάποιοι έχουν βολευτεί με το ως 24 και περιμένουμε πάλι από τον ΟΤΕ να δούμε νέα τεχνολογία. 
> 
> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, πάλι ένα πακέτο 24mbps+πάγιο+μονάδες θα είναι ακριβότερο από τα πακέτα των εναλλακτικών. Τις τους κόπτει; Δηλαδή η ΕΕΤΤ με τέτοιες αποφάσεις αποσκοπεί στο να έρθει μια υπηρεσία VDSL με πανάκριβο κόστος ώστε να σωθούν οι εναλλακτικοί οι οποίοι ούτε με το peering δεν τα πάνε καλά και ταλαιπωρούν τους πελάτες τους; Αυτό είναι καλό δηλαδή; Το εγκρίνει η ΕΕΤΤ; Η ΕΕΤΤ ας βάλει ένα χεράκι σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς που ακόμα δεν έχουν δημοσιεύσει δείκτες ποιότητας ή δίνουν μπαγιάτικους και μετά ας ασχοληθεί και με τα υπόλοιπα. Έτσι όπως έχει, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η πλάστιγγα έχει γείρει από την ΕΕΤΤ προς όφελος των εναλλακτικών και όχι προς των καταναλωτών.


Σόρρυ που το λέω αλλά τα έχεις κάνει όλα έναν αχταρμά και έτσι δουλειά δεν γίνεται..,

----------


## achillesgk

Αυτό που έχω να πω εγώ για τον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι τόσα χρόνια είχε τις ακριβότερες τιμές για να τα τρώνε κάτι λαμόγια που μας κυβερνάνε. Από τότε που μπήκαν οι Γερμανοί νομίζω έχει αλλάξει και η πολιτική πλέον του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## arislol

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα το βελτιώσουν το Margin κτλ?
Λογικά για να σηκώσουν και άλλο οι γραμμές πρέπει να το βελτιώσουν...

Θεσσαλονίκη μένω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις..?

----------


## manicx

> Σόρρυ που το λέω αλλά τα έχεις κάνει όλα έναν αχταρμά και έτσι δουλειά δεν γίνεται..,


Δουλειά δεν γίνεται με το να έχεις μια ρυθμιστική αρχή να μην ξέρει τι εστί ρύθμιση.

----------


## achillesgk

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα το βελτιώσουν το Margin κτλ?


Σε εμένα πάντως το noise margin χτες πήγε από τα 6 στα 22 db download και στα 26 upload  σε 8 mbps γραμμή. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι άλλαξε το dsl mode από G,dmt  σε Adsl2+. (Καστοριά)

----------


## obillias

αντ να δουμε ποτε θα κανει την αναβαθμιση

----------


## dpa2006

κάτσε να δούμε πότε θα πάρει έγκριση και μετά συζητάμε για ημερομηνίες έναρξης. :Smile:

----------


## NiKapa

Αυτη η αναβαθμιση επρεπε να ειχε γινει 3 χρονια πριν..
Welcome..

----------


## takisx

> κάτσε να δούμε πότε θα πάρει έγκριση και μετά συζητάμε για ημερομηνίες έναρξης.


Γιατί "παίζει" να μην δοθεί έγκριση;

----------


## panoc

> To κοινό καλό είναι να υπάρχουν πολλοί πάροχοι, κύριοι και εναλλακτικοί, σε ρυθμιζόμενη αγορά, με τελικό αποδέκτη τον πελάτη.


να αναγκασει τοτε τους πολλους παροχους να εχουν παρουσια παντου με την ιδια ποιοτητα με τον οτε, για να εχει κοινο καλο η τσεπη.


ειναι απλα ΜΗ αποδεκτο να κρινει το καλο μου και της τσεπης μου ενας καρεκλοκενταυρος μιας οποιασδηποτε ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## dpa2006

> Γιατί "παίζει" να μην δοθεί έγκριση;


δεν εννοώ αυτό αλλά ότι θα την καθυστερήσουν.
ελπίζω να μην την απορρίψουν,όπως είχαν κάνει παλαιότερα με κάποιες αιτήσεις του double play του με αποτέλεσμα να ξανά-αιτηθεί.
όλα αυτά φέρνουν καθυστερήσεις στην υλοποίηση.

----------


## _FLIP_

καλο αυτο! :One thumb up:

----------


## Excessium

> Γιατί "παίζει" να μην δοθεί έγκριση;


Aπο τα οσα διαβαζω μαλλον πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην παρει εγκριση  :Confused:

----------


## JOEBOO

Κανενα νεο βρε παιδες?

----------


## euri

> Κανενα νεο βρε παιδες?


Δόθηκε το θετικό πόρισμα για την περίπτωση της χονδρικής:  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377685

Αναμένουμε το αντίστοιχο για τη λιανική.

----------


## john84

Από Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσουν οι αναναθμισεις ανα περιοχή  :One thumb up:  άντε με το καλό!!!

----------


## baskon

οπως τα ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω..απο 12/4 αρχιζουν και ισχυει και για το dp8 που μετονομαζεται σε dp24..

----------


## ownagE_

> οπως τα ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω..απο 12/4 αρχιζουν και ισχυει και για το dp8 που μετονομαζεται σε dp24..


????????????
Αυτο σημαίνει...Πήρε εγκριση η λιανικη?

----------


## baskon

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ναι..Δε ξερω σιγουρα γιατι η πηγη μου δεν ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ..
Παντως έχει κυκλοφορησει σαν ειδηση οτι τη δευτερα οτι νεα συνδεση γινει θα ειναι είτε στα 2 είτε στα 24 Mbps.Και δε το ξερουν 2 ανθρωποι...Μεχρι τελος της ημερας θα το ξερει σχεδον οποιος δουλευει στον Οτε...Ώρα να γυρισω στον Οτε με dp24... :Smile:

----------


## takisx

Κάτι επίσημο υπό μορφήν ανακοίνωσης, δελτίου τύπου κ.λπ. όμως δεν έχουμε ακόμα;

----------


## konenas

> Από Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσουν οι αναναθμισεις ανα περιοχή  άντε με το καλό!!!


Δευτέρα ... Παρουσία;  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ntalton

Ετσι και δοθηκαν εγκρισεις την εκανα ηδη απο Hol. Βουρ για ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Δευτέρα ... Παρουσία;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SfH

Εάν όντως το dp8 γίνει dp24 μιλάμε για ανταγωνιστικότατο πακέτο. Ή μήπως να το πω αντι-ανταγωνιστικότατο ?  :Thinking:

----------


## malawi

εχω ερωτηση κρισεως.... αν παρω τηλεφωνο τωρα και το αναβαθμισω σε 24αρι απο 8 και τη Δευτερα γινει αναβαθμιση επισημη δε θα ειναι τελικα το ιδιο???

----------


## zoug100

μολις μιλησα με το 134.και η τηλεφωνητρια μου ειπε πως οντως ισχυει η αναβαθμιση και θα γινει απο Δευτερα.μου ειπε συγκεκριμενα πως οσοι εχουν 2 Μbps θα αυξηθει το upload τους σε 512 Kbps και οσοι εχουν 8Mbps θα αυξηθει η ταχυτητα τους σε 24 Mbps στην τιμη της 8αρας ομως.και μου ειπε πως θα βγει σχετικη ανακοινωση.αυτα.
εχω hol ιντερνετ μονο.και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος μπορω να πω.αλλα τα βλεπω σκουρα τα πραγματα για τους εναλλακτικους παροχους.να δω πως θα αντιδρασουν πλεον σε αυτη την κινηση του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ares

> Εάν όντως το dp8 γίνει dp24 μιλάμε για ανταγωνιστικότατο πακέτο. Ή μήπως να το πω αντι-ανταγωνιστικότατο ?


 Πιθανόν. Το θέμα είναι πως κάποτε πρέπει να απαλλαγούν η HOL, η  FOrthnet και οι λοιποί απο τη νοοτροπία του "αιώνιου εναλλακτικού" και να γίνουν κανονικές εταιρίες παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών.  Αλλιώς θα κρατούν πίσω τις εξελίξεις. 'Όπως έσυραν τον πολύ κακό παλιό ΟΤΕ για να τον κάνουν σοβαρή  εταιρία απο το καφενείο που ήταν  παλιότερα,  είναι καιρός να ρίξουν μια σφαλιαρίτσα και τους "αιώνιους εναλλακτικούς", μήπως και συνέλθουν.

----------


## zoug100

το μονο ασχημο θα ειναι να χασει κοσμος την δουλεια του.και οσο αφορα τα μεγαλοαφεντικα των εναλλακτικων μην φοβαστε.δεν χανονται αυτοι ουτε θα πεινασουν.  :Wink:

----------


## ares

Αν δε θέλουν να χάσουν τη δουλειά τους, ας πάψουν να λειτουργούν ως εναλλακτική επιλογή του ΟΤΕ. Ας γίνουν κανονικοί πάροχοι.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Από εδώ και πέρα , όποιος κάνει επενδύσεις ή μάλλον *ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ* επενδύσεις , θα επιβιώσει.
Οι υπόλοιποι.ας προσεχαν ...........

Άλλωστε δεν χρειάζεται *τέτοιους*  η αγορά.

----------


## lehrer

Εγω σκεφτομαι να κανω μεταφορα στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ομως ειναι η ταχυτητα στο ιντερνετ. Επειδη ειμαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο η γραμμη μου δεν αντεχει τα εως 24Mbps. Φοβαμαι οτι θα μου πουν να κατεβω στα 2. Με την HOL το ρουτερ κλειδωνει τωρα γυρω στα 5. Παλια με τον ΟΤΕ στα 4Mbps ειχα συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεις και με κατεβασαν στα 2.
Ξερει καποιος αν τωρα πλεον ο ΟΤΕ ρυθμιζει ετσι τη γραμμη που να πιανει οσο γινεται η προχωραει ακομα στην ευκολη λυση, την υποβαθμιση της ταχυτητας.

----------


## panoc

> Από Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσουν οι αναναθμισεις ανα περιοχή  άντε με το καλό!!!


για χονδρικη μιλαμε ή για τη λιανικη?

----------


## redcom7

> το μονο ασχημο θα ειναι να χασει κοσμος την δουλεια του.και οσο αφορα τα μεγαλοαφεντικα των εναλλακτικων μην φοβαστε.δεν χανονται αυτοι ουτε θα πεινασουν.


φιλε μου ετσι και αλλιως στους υπαλληλους τους φερονται λες και ειναι σκουπιδια,,


τους απολυουν οποτε θελουν για πλακα... ξερω απο ΗΟΛ εδιωξε για πλακα κοσμο πριν τις γιορτες των Χριστουγεννων στεγνα.....

 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## sexrazat

Ισχύει από Δευτέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε και η βασική εγκύκλιος με τις λεπτομέρειες. Δεν αλλάζουν οι τιμές σε DP8 που μετονομάζεται σε DP24. Αναβάθμιση και στη φοιτητική 8άρα.

----------


## ownagE_

> Ισχύει από Δευτέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε και η βασική εγκύκλιος με τις λεπτομέρειες. Δεν αλλάζουν οι τιμές σε DP8 που μετονομάζεται σε DP24. Αναβάθμιση και στη φοιτητική 8άρα.


 :Worthy:

----------


## MemphisGr

> Ισχύει από Δευτέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε και η βασική εγκύκλιος με τις λεπτομέρειες. Δεν αλλάζουν οι τιμές σε DP8 που μετονομάζεται σε DP24. Αναβάθμιση και στη φοιτητική 8άρα.


Γιούπι !  :Clap: 
Αφού πλέον κλείνει τόσο η ψαλίδα ανάμεσα σε ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικούς λογικά θα δούμε και κάποια κίνηση από αυτούς. Εν αναμονή  :Smile:

----------


## geopro64

Επιτέλους !!!   Το χρειάζομαι το υψηλότερο upload.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ισχύει από Δευτέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε και η βασική εγκύκλιος με τις λεπτομέρειες. Δεν αλλάζουν οι τιμές σε DP8 που μετονομάζεται σε DP24. Αναβάθμιση και στη φοιτητική 8άρα.


Άρα οι 24άρες τώρα θα έχουν τιμή 8άρας;

----------


## ownagE_

> Άρα οι 24άρες τώρα θα έχουν τιμή 8άρας;


Ε ναι, δε μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο..  :Thinking:

----------


## sexrazat

> Άρα οι 24άρες τώρα θα έχουν τιμή 8άρας;


Ναι. 22,88 €

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η αλλαγή τιμής ισχύει για όλους από τις 12 Απριλίου 2010. Η τεχνική αναβάθμισή τους θα υλοποιηθεί σταδιακά βάσει συγκεκριμένου χρονοδιαγράμματος υλοποίησης, το οποίο ενδεικτικά είναι το ακόλουθο:
	αναβάθμιση από 8Mbps σε 24Mbps: μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου 2010 
	διπλασιασμός του upload των 2Mbps: μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου 2010

----------


## pelopas1

εγώ έχω την εξής απορία

στο profile μου με έχουν κλειδώσει στο profile 2 δηλαδή στα 7 mbps.....

με την επικείμενη αναβάθμιση, θα αναβαθμιστώ κανονικά? η να πάρω το 121 για τα περαιτέρω? :Thinking:

----------


## malawi

> Ισχύει από Δευτέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε και η βασική εγκύκλιος με τις λεπτομέρειες. Δεν αλλάζουν οι τιμές σε DP8 που μετονομάζεται σε DP24. Αναβάθμιση και στη φοιτητική 8άρα.


υπαρχει καπου στο νετ να την διαβασουμε?

----------


## marcus1

> Ναι. 22,88 €
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Η αλλαγή τιμής ισχύει για όλους από τις 12 Απριλίου 2010. Η τεχνική αναβάθμισή τους θα υλοποιηθεί σταδιακά βάσει συγκεκριμένου χρονοδιαγράμματος υλοποίησης, το οποίο ενδεικτικά είναι το ακόλουθο:
> 	αναβάθμιση από 8Mbps σε 24Mbps: μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου 2010 
> 	διπλασιασμός του upload των 2Mbps: μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου 2010


Δόθηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ το οκ για τις αναβαθμίσεις και στις συνδέσεις λιανικής, ή ενδέχεται να έχουμε καμία δυσάρεστη εξέλιξη?

----------


## sdikr

> εγώ έχω την εξής απορία
> 
> στο profile μου με έχουν κλειδώσει στο profile 2 δηλαδή στα 7 mbps.....
> 
> με την επικείμενη αναβάθμιση, θα αναβαθμιστώ κανονικά? η να πάρω το 121 για τα περαιτέρω?


24 δεν θα πιάσεις 

ούτε εγώ, θα μείνω  στα 13

----------


## pelopas1

> 24 δεν θα πιάσεις 
> 
> ούτε εγώ, θα μείνω  στα 13


αποκλειεται να πιασω 24.....αλλα θα εχω αναβαθμιση? η θα πρεπει να βαλουν το profile στο level 3 δηλαδη στα 8 mbps για να εχω αναβαθμιση? :Thinking:

----------


## potis21

μια ερώτηση - πως την βλέπετε? οι βλακείες των εναλλακτικών με τα 2 και τα 6 μεγαμπίτ θα κρατήσουν ως τετοιες ή την βλέπετε να αναβαθμιστουν κι αυτές?

----------


## akist

> μια ερώτηση - πως την βλέπετε? οι βλακείες των εναλλακτικών με τα 2 και τα 6 μεγαμπίτ θα κρατήσουν ως τετοιες ή την βλέπετε να αναβαθμιστουν κι αυτές?


Θα υπάρξει σίγουρα απάντηση απ' τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους κάποια στιγμή. Το θέμα είναι αν θα βελτιώσουν καθόλου την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουν.

----------


## john84

> για χονδρικη μιλαμε ή για τη λιανικη?


Ταυτοχρονα. Αλλα η λιανικη προηγειται παντα μα μικρη διαφορα καλυψης. :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: john84 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα υπάρξει σίγουρα απάντηση απ' τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους κάποια στιγμή. Το θέμα είναι αν θα βελτιώσουν καθόλου την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουν.


αυτο δεν ειναι και απολυτο. Εφοσον εχουν τα φτινα αυτα πακετα για να χτυπανε την 2αρα, οχι την 24αρα του ΟΤΕ, δεν βλεπω λογο να τα αναβαθμιζουν. Εξαλου το bandwith ειναι κατι που σχεδον ολοι οι εναλλακτικοι στο backbone τους εχουν σε ελλημα. Παντως και εγω το ελπιζω... :Razz:

----------


## giannis03

Εμείς στην επαρχία (Κρήτη) καθυστερούμε λίγο αλλά δεν πειράζει όλα καλά ... :One thumb up:

----------


## malawi

μολις και εγω μιλησα με οτε. δεν ξερουν απο ποιες περιοχες θα ξεκινησει η αναβαθμιση αλλα οντως ξεκιναει απο Δευτερα 12/04 συμφωνα με ενημερωση που ειχαν χτες... :Clap:

----------


## redcom7

εχω ξαναπει..

ειμαι στον ΟΤΕ 2 μηνες μονο μετα απο χαλια καταστασεις στην ΗΟΛ...

ετσι και φτιαξουν το upload σε 1 mb  τοτε θα ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος ..

το download ετσι και αλλιως με 8αρα ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## Excessium

> Ναι. 22,88 €
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Η αλλαγή τιμής ισχύει για όλους από τις 12 Απριλίου 2010. Η τεχνική αναβάθμισή τους θα υλοποιηθεί σταδιακά βάσει συγκεκριμένου χρονοδιαγράμματος υλοποίησης, το οποίο ενδεικτικά είναι το ακόλουθο:
> 	αναβάθμιση από 8Mbps σε 24Mbps: μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου 2010 
> 	διπλασιασμός του upload των 2Mbps: μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου 2010


wait wait what?
Ποτε περασε απο την ΕΕΤΤ για την λιανικη?

----------


## marcus1

> *wait wait what?
> Ποτε περασε απο την ΕΕΤΤ για την λιανικη?*


Αυτό ρώτησα κι εγώ, χωρίς απάντηση. Κάνω quote για έμφαση.

----------


## zoug100

στο 134 που πηρα χτες ειπαν οτι απο Δευτερα ξεκινανε οι αναβαθμισεις.αρα προφανως για να το λενε οι υπαλληλοι στο 134 απομενει απλως η επισημη ανακοινωση.προφανως την Δευτερα

----------


## 2048dsl

δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ακομη.και απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει ανακοινωσει η ΕΕΤΤ με δελτιο τυπου η μια απλη ανακοινωση ολα τα που ακουω ειναι ....πιασε το αβγο και κουρευτο. στην χοντρικη υπαρχει ανακοινωση.

----------


## kasadi

τότε αυτό τι είναι?
http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...misiteaxytites

----------


## 2048dsl

> τότε αυτό τι είναι?
> http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...misiteaxytites


δυστηχως φίλε μου αυτο δεν είναι τίποτα εκτός από ένα από τα πολλά δελτία τύπου του ΟΤΕ και τίποτα παραπάνω.ο ΟΤΕ παλιότερα και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά ξέρεις Ποσσες φορές τον έχει φρενάρει η ΕΕΤΤ;·Τον πρώτο λόγο τον έχει η ΕΕΤΤ,εάν δεν βγάλει δελτίο τύπου η ανακοίνωση δικιά τις δεν ισχύει τίποτα και ας λέει ο ΟΤΕ ότι θέλει.

----------


## SfH

Θεωρητικά, για να έβγαλε εγκύκλιο, από τη δευτερα ξεκινάει να πουλάει τα νέα πακέτα με τις ευλογίες της εεττ η όχι ( νομίζω κι άλλη φορα το είχε κάνει επικαλούμενος καθυστέρηση από την εεττ ) .

Ελπίζω πάντως να το κάνει με την έγκριση της εεττ και η εεττ σε αντάλλαγμα να τον υποχρέωσε να μειώσει τις τιμές του llu, αλλιώς, τα βλέπω σκούρα τα πράγματα για την αγορά.

----------


## MNP-10

> Θα υπάρξει σίγουρα απάντηση απ' τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους κάποια στιγμή. Το θέμα είναι αν θα βελτιώσουν καθόλου την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουν.


Η μονη βελτιωση που βλεπω να μπορει να γινει απο πλευρας εναλλακτικων ειναι να βαλουν ANNEX-M.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το Annex M πέραν του ότι δεν είναι τόσο "it just works" όπως το Annex A (υπάρχουν μεγάλες έως πολύ μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις στην απόδοση του ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιείται, κτλ - και όταν η όλη υπηρεσία βασίζεται στο "θα έχεις μέχρι 2-2.5 Mbps upload", το να πιάσει π.χ. ο χρήστης 1.400-1.600 (αντί του 1.024) δεν φαντάζει τόσο "wow".) Δεδομένα δεν θα πιάνουν όλοι τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα του annex m άλλωστε, όπως και τώρα με το annex A.

Επίσης, ο παραγόμενος θόρυβος, το crosstalk κτλ είναι μεγαλύτερος, κατά κανόνα, από τον αντίστοιχο του annex A, άρα τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμα πιο περίπλοκα στην περίπτωση που πολλοί μαζί αποφασίσουν ότι θέλουν annex M.

Τέλος, σε αρκετές ακόμα περιπτώσεις για να πιάσεις το (όποιο) Annex M, πρέπει να μειωθεί και το downstream ως συγχρονισμός. Αυτό ίσως να μην είναι σοβαρό όταν κάποιος συγχρονίζει στα 18 και πάει στα 16-17, αλλά όταν συγχρονίζει στα 8 και πάει στα 6-7, το "πρόβλημα" πολλαπλασιάζεται.

Κοινώς, δεν είναι σωτηρία, far from it. Το όλο θέμα είναι ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ επίσημα (με τις ευλογίες της ΕΕΤΤ) αρχίσει και δίνει με 44,64 € μια υπηρεσία που κανονικά κοστίζει:

15,00 (πάγιο PSTN) +
28,37 (σημερινό πάγιο conn-x 24 πριν τη μείωση τιμών) +
15,15 (conn-x talk unlimited)
= 58,52 € / μήνα...

...μιλάμε για μια μείωση, για την ίδια υπηρεσία, 13,88 €. Σήμερα το πακέτο ήταν στα 8 γιατί είναι αδύνατο να πάρεις το πακέτο στα 24, αν το έπαιρνες στα 24 πλήρωνες (με την παραπάνω λογική) 58,52 €...

Η μείωση προσεγγίζει το 25% σε σχέση με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση. Και προφανώς το να κοπεί έστω και 25 € το πάγιο τέλος LLU δεν... βοηθάει την κατάσταση (2.5 € διαφορά με τώρα).

Σε μια αγορά λοιπόν που οι LLU βρόχοι μόλις πρόσφατα ξεπέρασαν το εκατομμύριο, και προφανώς για λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσω, αν υπάρξει μείωση τιμών 25% στη λιανική ΟΤΕ χωρίς αντισταθμίσματα στη χονδρική (βλ. μείωση παγίων διασύνδεσης, φορέων, μπλα μπλα μπλα), ουσιαστικά ο ΟΤΕ βγαίνει και λέει "Δίνω τα ίδια με όλους τους άλλους με 4 € παραπάνω το μήνα. Γιατί να πάτε αλλού? Γιατί να κάνετε φορητότητα που παίρνει και 2 βδομάδες να γίνει? Γιατί να "μπλέκεστε"? Καθήστε εδώ...".

Οι άλλοι θα έχουν δίκιο να διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους - Η μείωση 25% ενός προϊόντος στη λίανική χωρίς αντισταθμίσματα, μόνο την... καταστροφή στον ανταγωνισμό μπορεί να φέρει. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν έχει φτάσει η αγορά στην τόση ωρίμανση ώστε να μπορεί να παίξει ο incumbent σε ίδιες τιμές με όλους. Υπάρχει σαφής βελτίωση από το 2007, αλλά όχι δραματική βελτίωση.

Οπότε... Αν γίνει αυτό, περιμένω αντιδράσεις. Ή απλά την επιτάχυνση της δημιουργίας ενός καρτέλ που θα μας τα βάλει όλα (τελικά) στα 40 € minimum, και θα λέμε και ευχαριστώ. Και τα 2 ενδεχόμενα δεν είναι ευχάριστα.

----------


## uncharted

> Η μονη βελτιωση που βλεπω να μπορει να γινει απο πλευρας εναλλακτικων ειναι να βαλουν ANNEX-M.


αμην και ποτε  :One thumb up:

----------


## panoc

> Τ
> Σε μια αγορά λοιπόν που οι LLU βρόχοι μόλις πρόσφατα ξεπέρασαν το εκατομμύριο, και προφανώς για λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσω, αν υπάρξει μείωση τιμών 25% στη λιανική ΟΤΕ χωρίς αντισταθμίσματα στη χονδρική (βλ. μείωση παγίων διασύνδεσης, φορέων, μπλα μπλα μπλα), ουσιαστικά ο ΟΤΕ βγαίνει και λέει "Δίνω τα ίδια με όλους τους άλλους με 4 € παραπάνω το μήνα. Γιατί να πάτε αλλού? Γιατί να κάνετε φορητότητα που παίρνει και 2 βδομάδες να γίνει? Γιατί να "μπλέκεστε"? Καθήστε εδώ...".
> 
> Οι άλλοι θα έχουν δίκιο να διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους - Η μείωση 25% ενός προϊόντος στη λίανική χωρίς αντισταθμίσματα, μόνο την... καταστροφή στον ανταγωνισμό μπορεί να φέρει. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν έχει φτάσει η αγορά στην τόση ωρίμανση ώστε να μπορεί να παίξει ο incumbent σε ίδιες τιμές με όλους. Υπάρχει σαφής βελτίωση από το 2007, αλλά όχι δραματική βελτίωση.
> 
> Οπότε... Αν γίνει αυτό, περιμένω αντιδράσεις. Ή απλά την επιτάχυνση της δημιουργίας ενός καρτέλ που θα μας τα βάλει όλα (τελικά) στα 40 € minimum, και θα λέμε και ευχαριστώ. Και τα 2 ενδεχόμενα δεν είναι ευχάριστα.


εχεις δικιο, ομως υπαρχουν και αλλες πλευρες.
1. υπαρχουν πολλοι παρα πολλοι που δεν καλυπτονται απο εναλλακτικους, αυτοι ειναι πιο πλουσιοι και πρεπει να πληρωνουν περισσοτερα απο τους υπολλοιπους που καλυπτονται ?
Μηπως στις δυσκολες εποχες που ζουμε, αυτοι πρεπει να σηκωσουν το βαρος της ομαλοποιήσης της αγορας?

2. οι εναλλακτικοι πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αρχισουν να πουλανε ΚΑΙ ποιότητα, καλη η φθηνια αλλά οπως φαινεται δεν ειναι παντα αρκετη.

Το προβλημα δεν ειναι ο ΟΤΕ, ειναι η ανυπαρξια μακριοπροθεσμιου επιχειρηματικου σχεδιασμου των ενναλακτικων, που χρονια τωρα βασιζονται στο ποσο θα κραταει η ΕΕΤΤ τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## konenas

> Η μονη βελτιωση που βλεπω να μπορει να γινει απο πλευρας εναλλακτικων ειναι να βαλουν ANNEX-M.


Μόνο σε απ θα κερδίσουν ...

----------


## uncharted

> Μόνο σε απ θα κερδίσουν ...


πασχουμε στο down ή στο up?  :Thinking: 

εγω που πιανω 20 mbps, θα θυσιαζα και τα μισα για μεγαλυτερο upload (μια συμμετρικη 10/10 θα ηταν ... λουκουμι)

οποτε ευπροσδεκτο το annex m, εστω και σαν προσωρινη λυση, κι ας μην πιασεις και τα 3.5 mbps...

----------


## lak100

θα το ξαναπω για πολλοστη φορα. ο ΟΤΕ καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αρχισει και αναβαθμισεις στα αστικα κεντρα που εχουν μονο 2mbps. Ειναι προκληση να αποκλειει ενα αρκετα μεγαλο μεριδιο πελατων που ζουν σε χωρια.και δεν μιλαω για κατσαβραχα. το χωριο που μενω εχει 800 κατοικους

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> Σε μια αγορά λοιπόν που οι LLU βρόχοι μόλις πρόσφατα ξεπέρασαν το εκατομμύριο, και προφανώς για λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσω, αν υπάρξει μείωση τιμών 25% στη λιανική ΟΤΕ χωρίς αντισταθμίσματα στη χονδρική (βλ. μείωση παγίων διασύνδεσης, φορέων, μπλα μπλα μπλα), ουσιαστικά ο ΟΤΕ βγαίνει και λέει "Δίνω τα ίδια με όλους τους άλλους με 4 € παραπάνω το μήνα. Γιατί να πάτε αλλού? Γιατί να κάνετε φορητότητα που παίρνει και 2 βδομάδες να γίνει? Γιατί να "μπλέκεστε"? Καθήστε εδώ...".
> ...


Κατά τη γνώμη σου πόσο πιο ακριβός πρέπει να είναι ο ΟΤΕ από τον ανταγωνισμό του? και μέχρι πότε?

----------


## WAntilles

> θα το ξαναπω για πολλοστη φορα. ο ΟΤΕ καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αρχισει και αναβαθμισεις στα αστικα κεντρα που εχουν μονο 2mbps. Ειναι προκληση να αποκλειει ενα αρκετα μεγαλο μεριδιο πελατων που ζουν σε χωρια.και δεν μιλαω για κατσαβραχα. το χωριο που μενω εχει 800 κατοικους


Ειλικρινά, μαζί σου.

Άσχετα με αυτό όμως, συγγνώμη, αλλά με κάθε σεβασμό, 800 κάτοικοι δεν είναι απλώς "κατσάβραχο" -> καρακατσάβραχο είναι.

........Auto merged post: WAntilles πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κοινώς, δεν είναι σωτηρία, far from it. Το όλο θέμα είναι ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ επίσημα (με τις ευλογίες της ΕΕΤΤ) αρχίσει και δίνει με 44,64 € μια υπηρεσία που κανονικά κοστίζει:
> 
> 15,00 (πάγιο PSTN) +
> 28,37 (σημερινό πάγιο conn-x 24 πριν τη μείωση τιμών) +
> 15,15 (conn-x talk unlimited)
> = 58,52 € / μήνα...
> 
> ...μιλάμε για μια μείωση, για την ίδια υπηρεσία, 13,88 €. Σήμερα το πακέτο ήταν στα 8 γιατί είναι αδύνατο να πάρεις το πακέτο στα 24, αν το έπαιρνες στα 24 πλήρωνες (με την παραπάνω λογική) 58,52 €...
> 
> ...


Επιτέλους πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ να σεβαστεί τους καταναλωτές, και να αφήσει τον ΟΤΕ να δράσει.

Οι εναλλακτικοί τόσα χρόνια ουδέποτε το έκαναν. Η έννοια "ποιότητα" είναι άγνωστη γι' αυτούς.

----------


## Sebu

> ουσιαστικά ο ΟΤΕ βγαίνει και λέει "Δίνω τα ίδια με όλους τους άλλους με 4 € παραπάνω το μήνα. Γιατί να πάτε αλλού? Γιατί να κάνετε φορητότητα που παίρνει και 2 βδομάδες να γίνει? Γιατί να "μπλέκεστε"? Καθήστε εδώ...".
> 
> Οι άλλοι θα έχουν δίκιο να διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους - Η μείωση 25% ενός προϊόντος στη λίανική χωρίς αντισταθμίσματα, μόνο την... καταστροφή στον ανταγωνισμό μπορεί να φέρει. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν έχει φτάσει η αγορά στην τόση ωρίμανση ώστε να μπορεί να παίξει ο incumbent σε ίδιες τιμές με όλους. Υπάρχει σαφής βελτίωση από το 2007, αλλά όχι δραματική βελτίωση.
> 
> Οπότε... Αν γίνει αυτό, περιμένω αντιδράσεις. Ή απλά την επιτάχυνση της δημιουργίας ενός καρτέλ που θα μας τα βάλει όλα (τελικά) στα 40 € minimum, και θα λέμε και ευχαριστώ. Και τα 2 ενδεχόμενα δεν είναι ευχάριστα.


Και γιατι οχι φιλε Γιαννη????

Ο ΟΤΕ καλως η κακως ειναι ο 1ος ποιοτικος παροχος σταθερης τηλεφωνιας στη χωρα. Καλως ή κακως οι νεες γραμμες του (στην Αθηνα τουλαχιστον) ενεργοποιουνται σε 3 εργασιμες στην πλειονοτητα των περιπτωσεων ενω οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν 2+ εβδομαδες.

Οι βλαβες των πελατων του ΟΤΕ παλι κλεινουν μαξ σε 3ημερες ενω στους εναλλακτικους κανεις το σταυρο σου.

Στον ΟΤΕ παλι οι πελατες του ολως τυχαιως παιρνουν στην πλειονοτητα τους καλους βροχους που τεσταρονται πρωτα πριν δοθουν και οι σαβουρογραμμες καταληγουν στους εναλλακτικους (ολως τυχαιως).

Ο κοσμος αν παραμενει ή γυριζει στον ΟΤΕ μεχρι τωρα ειναι για την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων του και οχι για τις τιμες του. Και τα παραπανω 3 key points που ανεφερα ειναι κυρια χαρακτηριστικα ποιοτητας για εμενα. Αν τωρα ριξει και τις τιμες του παρα 5 ευρω απο τους εναλλακτικους ας γυρισουν ολοι στον ΟΤΕ. Μαγκια του.

Οι χαμενοι και οι φταιχτες ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι που δεν σκεφτηκαν να προωθησουν και να αναπτυξουν διαφορετικα το προιον τους. Οι φταιχτες ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι γιατι χαθηκαν σε ενα ατερμονο κυνηγι μαγισσων προσπαθωντας να σκοτωθουν μεταξυ τους για το μεριδιο αγορας χωρις να κοιτανε τις ζημιες και τα επενδυτικα ανοιγμα. Γινανε γιγαντες με πηλινα ποδια.
Αντι να κοιταξουν να επενδυσουν σε προιοντα που δεν εχει ή θα αργουσε να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ (λογω της γραφειοκρατειας που τον διεπει εν μερει ακομα ως πρωην Δημοσιο Οργανισμο) (πχ Annex M, vdsl2+, Win Max κτλ) ταμπουρωθηκαν ολοι τους ανεξαιρετως πισω απο το adsl2+. 

O μονος που προσπαθησε να διαφοροποιησει λιγο το προιον του προσθετωντας μια νοτα ποιοτητας και προσωπικης επαφης ηταν η ΝετΟνε αλλα και εκει καπου χαθηκαν στη μεταφραση.

Για μενα πχ ενας μικρος παροχος οπως η ΝετΟνε αντι να καλυψει ολη την Αττικη με adsl2 μπορουσε να ακολουθησει το πρωτυπο παροχων των Κατω Χωρων ή της Αγγλιας και να δωσει ενα προιον που δεν υπηρχε πχ vdsl2+ σε 1 ή 2 δημους που θα ηταν ευκολο απο αποψη σκαψιματων και κοστους διελευσης. Αν πχ το 2007 η ΝετΟνε εδινε εμπορικα και οχι πιλοτικα vdsl2+ στο Παλαιο Φαληρο και τον Πειραια ή το Περιστερι, σε ανταγωνιστικες τιμες, θα κινδυνευε σημερα απο τετοιες τιμολογιακες πολιτικες του ΟΤΕ σε ενα προιον το οποιο δεν θα προσφερε εκεινη  :Wink:  ???? Ή θα "αγχωνοταν" για το εμπορικο της μελλον εχοντας μολις 8.000 πελατες???? Πιστευω ειλικρινα οτι θα ειχε πανω απο τους διπλασιους πελατες vdsl2+ και με μεγαλυτερο εσοδο απο οτι τωρα (λογω αυξημενης τιμης υπηρεσιας εννοειται).

Καλως ή κακως ειναι ιδιωτικες εταιρειες, σκοπο εχουν τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους. Αυτη επερχεται αν πας εκει που εχει πολλους συνδρομητες, με οικονομικη ανεση και χαμηλο αρχικο κοστος επενδυσης για εσενα. Αντιθετα πηγαν ολοι να καλυψουν την Αθηνα απ'ακρη σε ακρη και καποιοι αλλα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα, και τωρα εχουν τεραστιες ζημιες και σε λιγο θα τους φαει λαχανο ο ΟΤΕ.

Επρεπε να διαφοροποιησουν το προιον τους οταν ειχαν χρονο μπροστα τους και ο ΟΤΕ κοιμοταν. Τωρα με μια μητρικη DT απο πισω με τεχνογνωσια και οικονομικοτεχνικες υποδομες καλυτερες σαφως θα γινει πιο ανταγωνιστικος.

Ή εχει κανεις αυταπατες οτι αν ο ΟΤΕ δωσει (στην Αθηνα τουλαχιστον) σε 6 μηνες εμπορικο vdsl2+ 50/5 σε τιμες πχ 60 ευρω (με τηλεοραση μεσα) θα κατσει ο κοσμος στους εναλλακτικους να παιδευεται???

----------


## ares

> Και γιατι οχι φιλε Γιαννη????
> 
> 
> Για μενα πχ ενας μικρος παροχος οπως η ΝετΟνε αντι να καλυψει ολη την Αττικη με adsl2 μπορουσε να ακολουθησει το πρωτυπο παροχων των Κατω Χωρων ή της Αγγλιας και να δωσει ενα προιον που δεν υπηρχε πχ vdsl2+ σε 1 ή 2 δημους που θα ηταν ευκολο απο αποψη σκαψιματων και κοστους διελευσης. Αν πχ το 2007 η ΝετΟνε εδινε εμπορικα και οχι πιλοτικα vdsl2+ στο Παλαιο Φαληρο και τον Πειραια ή το Περιστερι, σε ανταγωνιστικες τιμες, θα κινδυνευε σημερα απο τετοιες τιμολογιακες πολιτικες του ΟΤΕ σε ενα προιον το οποιο δεν θα προσφερε εκεινη  ???? Ή θα "αγχωνοταν" για το εμπορικο της μελλον εχοντας μολις 8.000 πελατες???? Πιστευω ειλικρινα οτι θα ειχε πανω απο τους διπλασιους πελατες vdsl2+ και με μεγαλυτερο εσοδο απο οτι τωρα (λογω αυξημενης τιμης υπηρεσιας εννοειται).
> 
> Καλως ή κακως ειναι ιδιωτικες εταιρειες, σκοπο εχουν τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους. Αυτη επερχεται αν πας εκει που εχει πολλους συνδρομητες, με οικονομικη ανεση και χαμηλο αρχικο κοστος επενδυσης για εσενα. Αντιθετα πηγαν ολοι να καλυψουν την Αθηνα απ'ακρη σε ακρη και καποιοι αλλα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα, και τωρα εχουν τεραστιες ζημιες και σε λιγο θα τους φαει λαχανο ο ΟΤΕ.


Ακριβώς. Για παράδειγμα: Η Καλλιθέα έχει 180.000 μονιμους κάτοικους και ο πληθυσμός της φτάνει τις 320.000 μαζι με τους εργαζόμενους και επισκέπτες. Πολύ πυκνή δόμηση και κορεσμένα δίκτυα.  Αν μια επιχείρηση έβαζε σε μερικούς ανάλογους Δήμους VDSL,   θα αποκτούσε μια σημαντική και σταθερή βάση συνδρομητών για ένα εύλογο διάστημα, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να σκάψει το σύμπαν. 

Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τέτοιοι Δήμοι στην Αθήνα. Ή ακόμα και  περιοχές Δήμων που έχουν ανάγκη και ανάλογη πυκνότητα πιθανών πελατών.  Και κυρίως, δεν θα ήταν  πλέον  απλά εναλλακτικοί, προσφέροντας φτηνότερα μια υποβαθμισμένη υπηρεσία αλλά  πάροχοι ενός συγκεκριμένου και διαφορετικού προϊόντος και άρα λιγότερο τρωτοί.

----------


## pelopas1

> πασχουμε στο down ή στο up? 
> 
> εγω που πιανω 20 mbps, θα θυσιαζα και τα μισα για μεγαλυτερο upload (μια συμμετρικη 10/10 θα ηταν ... λουκουμι)
> 
> οποτε ευπροσδεκτο το annex m, εστω και σαν προσωρινη λυση, κι ας μην πιασεις και τα 3.5 mbps...


όλοι οι υπάρχοντες των 20-24 mbps  θα θυσιαστούν από αύριο, με τις ταχύτητες να αντιστοιχούν από 15 έως 24 mbps

συμφωνώ με τις λύσεις που προτείνονται  εδώ....αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο οτε θα τις "κοιτάξει" από οκτωβριο και πέρα

----------


## Sovjohn

> Κατά τη γνώμη σου πόσο πιο ακριβός πρέπει να είναι ο ΟΤΕ από τον ανταγωνισμό του? και μέχρι πότε?


Πρέπει να είναι ακριβότερος κατά τουλάχιστον 20% στη λιανική (μιλώντας για ισάξια προϊόντα όπως το double play 24), κατ' εμέ μέχρι και το 2011 τουλάχιστον, αλλά (κυρίως) να μειώσει επιμέρους χρεώσεις που είναι σε απροσπέλαστα ύψη στη χονδρική, αν θέλει να παίξει "hard rock" στη λιανική.

Ενδεικτικά θα αναφέρω ότι για ένα μεσαίο (όχι μεγάλο - όχι forthnet π.χ.) πάροχο τηλεφωνίας ο ΟΤΕ ζητάει εγγυητικές επιστολές 1.000.000 € +, απλά και μόνο για να "καταδεχτεί" να κρατήσει ανοιχτή τη διασύνδεση. Σε μεγάλους παρόχους ζητάει πολλαπλάσια, είτε σε εγγυητικές επιστολές, είτε σε λάθος τιμολογήσεις (χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το αλαλούμ που είδαμε να γίνεται με τη ΔΕΗ και τα ρεύματα στις φυσικές συνεγκαταστάσεις), είτε σε οτιδήποτε.




> Επιτέλους πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ να σεβαστεί τους καταναλωτές, και να αφήσει τον ΟΤΕ να δράσει.
> 
> Οι εναλλακτικοί τόσα χρόνια ουδέποτε το έκαναν. Η έννοια "ποιότητα" είναι άγνωστη γι' αυτούς.


"Τόσα" χρόνια μιλώντας μετά το 2006, ή ορθότερα το 2007 (καθώς η tellas το φθινόπωρο του 2006 που λάνσαρε το Zisto αντιμετώπισε, ω τι έκπληξη, χίλια μύρια προβλήματα στο να λειτουργήσει το προιόν επειδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν της...παρέδιδε βρόχους (!) )? Δηλαδή μιλάμε για μια αγορά που υφίσταται 3 χρόνια (καθώς πριν το νόμο του 2006 πρακτικά οι προσπάθειες τύπου vivodi / telepassport / κτλ ήταν τουλάχιστον μάταιες, όταν το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο νομιμοποιούσε τη φορητότητα και την παράδοση νέου βρόχου κτλ σε πολύ πάνω από το μήνα (!) ).

Να πω ότι δέχομαι ότι ο μ.ο. των υπηρεσιών των εναλλακτικών είναι σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο από τον μ.ο. των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ. Βέβαια αυτό δεν αφορά το 100% των περιπτώσεων, γιατί ικανοποιημένοι υπάρχουν πολλοί σε όλους τους παρόχους.

Ωραία. Δώσαμε δηλαδή περίπου 3 χρόνια περιθώριο στους εναλλακτικούς να "σκίσουν τις τιμές" και να πιάσουν πελάτες, με ένα θεσμικό πλαίσιο που ακόμα και σήμερα αδικεί οποιοδήποτε πάροχο πλην του ΟΤΕ, και τώρα που έχουν δώσει εκατομμύρια € για να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες κτλ από το 0 (εκτός αν το αμφισβητούμε και αυτό), τους λέμε ότι ο incumbent πάροχος θα παίζει στο ίδιο επίπεδο τιμών με αυτούς, ενώ τους σκίζει στη χονδρική, στα μισθωμένα, στις εγγυητικές, στα εφάπαξ τέλη?

Δεν το βρίσκω σωστό. Γενικότερα οι "κοστολογήσεις" του ΟΤΕ είναι ληστρικές σε πολλά σημεία (χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα που αφορά όλους: Παράδοση νέας γραμμής / ανενεργόυ βρόχου σε εναλλακτικό, 85€ κάπου, παράδοση νέας γραμμής σε πελάτη λιανικής 35 € κάπου. Στην περίπτωση του εναλλακτικού τι γίνεται, φέρνει ο ΟΤΕ χρυσά καλώδια για να συνδέσει τη γραμμή στον κατανεμητή?)




> Και γιατι οχι φιλε Γιαννη????


Γιατί το πλαίσιο είναι σάπιο.




> Ο ΟΤΕ καλως η κακως ειναι ο 1ος ποιοτικος παροχος σταθερης τηλεφωνιας στη χωρα. Καλως ή κακως οι νεες γραμμες του (στην Αθηνα τουλαχιστον) ενεργοποιουνται σε 3 εργασιμες στην πλειονοτητα των περιπτωσεων ενω οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν 2+ εβδομαδες.


Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει ενεργοποίηση φορητότητας σε κάτω από 10 εργάσιμες. Ακόμα και αν όλα είναι έτοιμα (π.χ. σε περιπτώσεις φορητότητας από εναλλακτικό σε εναλλακτικό, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ), ο αριθμός αποδεσμεύεται ΜΟΝΟ τότε, και δεν υπάρχει καν ένα κουμπί ας πούμε που να δηλώνει "όλα έτοιμα - ολοκληρώστε σε 4 μέρες". Οι 10 μέρες είναι "υποχρεωτικές".

Στις ενεργοποιήσεις νέων γραμμών, το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο δίνει, αν θυμάμαι καλά, περιθώριο 18 εργάσιμων στον ΟΤΕ για να ενεργοποιήσει γραμμές άλλων παρόχων. Τις δικές του προφανώς και τις τακτοποιεί πιο γρήγορα. 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά υπάρχουν σταθερά όμως...




> Οι βλαβες των πελατων του ΟΤΕ παλι κλεινουν μαξ σε 3ημερες ενω στους εναλλακτικους κανεις το σταυρο σου.


Καλά, δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι οι βλάβες του ΟΤΕ κλείνουν και με επιτυχία πάντα, καμία σχέση, αλλά ναι σα γενικό κανόνα είναι ένα σκαλί πιο πάνω. Βέβαια δεν ενδιαφέρεται (ούτε σε δικούς του πελάτες) ο ΟΤΕ αν κάποιος που π.χ. συγχρόνιζε στα 16.000 μια μέρα ξαφνικά έπεφτε στα 11.000. Η απάντηση θα ήταν "θέλετε να πάτε στο conn-x 8 Mbps? Αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε".




> Στον ΟΤΕ παλι οι πελατες του ολως τυχαιως παιρνουν στην πλειονοτητα τους καλους βροχους που τεσταρονται πρωτα πριν δοθουν και οι σαβουρογραμμες καταληγουν στους εναλλακτικους (ολως τυχαιως).


Ναι, άσχετα αν ο ΟΤΕ επίσημα επιμένει ότι "μόνο μετρήσεις για φωνή χρειάζεται να πραγματοποιούνται", λες και σήμερα οι γραμμές μόνο τηλεφωνίας είναι πλειοψηφία. Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαδικασία (ούτε με πληρωμή) μέτρησης ποιότητας των γραμμών πριν την παράδοση.




> Ο κοσμος αν παραμενει ή γυριζει στον ΟΤΕ μεχρι τωρα ειναι για την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων του και οχι για τις τιμες του. Και τα παραπανω 3 key points που ανεφερα ειναι κυρια χαρακτηριστικα ποιοτητας για εμενα. Αν τωρα ριξει και τις τιμες του παρα 5 ευρω απο τους εναλλακτικους ας γυρισουν ολοι στον ΟΤΕ. Μαγκια του.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι "ποιότητα" τόσο όσο "abuse". Και εγώ αν είχα ένα θεσμικό πλαίσιο / RUO που *εγώ έγραψα* και έλεγε ότι δικαιούμαι λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού να φέρνω νέες γραμμές σε 60 μέρες π.χ. ενώ σε δικούς μου πελάτες "περιέργως" τις πήγαινα σε 3-4 μέρες, ναι, θα χτύπαγε άσχημα το 60 μέρες...αλλά δεν θα με πείραζε προσωπικά.




> Οι χαμενοι και οι φταιχτες ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι που δεν σκεφτηκαν να προωθησουν και να αναπτυξουν διαφορετικα το προιον τους. Οι φταιχτες ειναι οι εναλλακτικοι γιατι χαθηκαν σε ενα ατερμονο κυνηγι μαγισσων προσπαθωντας να σκοτωθουν μεταξυ τους για το μεριδιο αγορας χωρις να κοιτανε τις ζημιες και τα επενδυτικα ανοιγμα. Γινανε γιγαντες με πηλινα ποδια.
> Αντι να κοιταξουν να επενδυσουν σε προιοντα που δεν εχει ή θα αργουσε να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ (λογω της γραφειοκρατειας που τον διεπει εν μερει ακομα ως πρωην Δημοσιο Οργανισμο) (πχ Annex M, vdsl2+, Win Max κτλ) ταμπουρωθηκαν ολοι τους ανεξαιρετως πισω απο το adsl2+. 
> 
> O μονος που προσπαθησε να διαφοροποιησει λιγο το προιον του προσθετωντας μια νοτα ποιοτητας και προσωπικης επαφης ηταν η ΝετΟνε αλλα και εκει καπου χαθηκαν στη μεταφραση.
> 
> Για μενα πχ ενας μικρος παροχος οπως η ΝετΟνε αντι να καλυψει ολη την Αττικη με adsl2 μπορουσε να ακολουθησει το πρωτυπο παροχων των Κατω Χωρων ή της Αγγλιας και να δωσει ενα προιον που δεν υπηρχε πχ vdsl2+ σε 1 ή 2 δημους που θα ηταν ευκολο απο αποψη σκαψιματων και κοστους διελευσης. Αν πχ το 2007 η ΝετΟνε εδινε εμπορικα και οχι πιλοτικα vdsl2+ στο Παλαιο Φαληρο και τον Πειραια ή το Περιστερι, σε ανταγωνιστικες τιμες, θα κινδυνευε σημερα απο τετοιες τιμολογιακες πολιτικες του ΟΤΕ σε ενα προιον το οποιο δεν θα προσφερε εκεινη  ???? Ή θα "αγχωνοταν" για το εμπορικο της μελλον εχοντας μολις 8.000 πελατες???? Πιστευω ειλικρινα οτι θα ειχε πανω απο τους διπλασιους πελατες vdsl2+ και με μεγαλυτερο εσοδο απο οτι τωρα (λογω αυξημενης τιμης υπηρεσιας εννοειται).
> 
> Καλως ή κακως ειναι ιδιωτικες εταιρειες, σκοπο εχουν τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους. Αυτη επερχεται αν πας εκει που εχει πολλους συνδρομητες, με οικονομικη ανεση και χαμηλο αρχικο κοστος επενδυσης για εσενα. Αντιθετα πηγαν ολοι να καλυψουν την Αθηνα απ'ακρη σε ακρη και καποιοι αλλα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα, και τωρα εχουν τεραστιες ζημιες και σε λιγο θα τους φαει λαχανο ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ...


Μμμμ. Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα έτσι?  :Razz:  Για να δούμε:

*Η πλειοψηφία των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι παράνομες, ακόμα.

*Σε ένα δίκτυο που θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει (αυτό της Craig Wireless) από τις 30 αρχικά εγκατεστημένες κεραίες Wimax, οι 29 είναι χωρίς άδεια εδώ και χρόνια.

*Τα δικαιώματα διέλευσης δεν έχουν υπογραφεί ακόμα σε νόμο, και μπορεί ο Δήμος Πειραιά π.χ. να ζητάει από κάποιον για να σκάψει 1.000 € / μέτρο, και ο Δήμος Γλυφάδας 3.000 € / μέτρο. Δεν υπάρχει όριο, ούτε έλεγχος.

*Είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο απ' ότι πιστεύει κάποιος το να σκάψει κτλ σε κλίμακα fiber to the home με το υπάρχον πλαίσιο.

**Last but not least, το VDSL δεν βρισκόταν ούτε σαν έννοια σε οποιοδήποτε θεσμικό ή κανονιστικό πλαίσιο, πουθενά, και θα πρωτοεμφανιστεί σαν "αδεσμοποίητος τοπικός υποβρόχος" στο RUO 2010. Πως ακριβώς να το υλοποιούσε κάποιος το 2007 ας πούμε? Με fiber to the home?*

Συμφωνώ για τον ανελέητο πόλεμο που κήρυξαν οι εναλλακτικοί στους εαυτούς τους (με τρανό παράδειγμα το ότι αρνήθηκαν διάφοροι κατά καιρούς να σκάψουν από κοινού σε κάποιες περιοχές, και ένα δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε μία πόλη μπορεί να πληρώθηκε και..4-5 φορές). Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεδομένου ότι το ρυθμιστικό και νομικό πλαίσιο *κατηγοριοποιεί τους εναλλακτικούς σαν Β κατηγορίας* παρόχους και όχι σαν κάτι "φυσιολογικό", περιμέναμε ειλικρινά οι εναλλακτικοί να γίνονταν μέσα σε 3 χρόνια εμπορικής λειτουργίας LLU "μικροί ΟΤΕ"?

Αν φτάσουμε -που εκεί πάει το πράγμα αργά αλλά σταθερά- στο σημείο να έχουμε ΟΤΕ + 2-3 ομίλους εταιριών απέναντι (μεγαλύτερους ομίλους από τους σημερινούς εναλλακτικούς μόνους τους), θα έχουμε *ανταγωνισμό κατ' όνομα, και καρτέλ στην ουσία*. Αυτό αδυνατεί να καταλάβει όποιος υποστηρίζει "ο ΟΤΕ να παίζει επί ίσοις όροις στη λιανική", όταν κατακρεουργεί στις χρεώσεις τα πάντα στη χονδρική, και στη λιανική "εξειδικευμένων" πραγμάτων (π.χ. μισθωμένα κυκλώματα). 

Αν αυτό θέλει η πλειοψηφία από μας, αυτό μας αξίζει. Εκτός αν θεωρούμε ότι όπως λειτουργεί πάντα ο ανταγωνισμός πλήρως και σωστά σε ολιγοπώλια στην Ελλάδα, θα γίνει και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Αμ δε - ας δούμε στην κινητή τηλεφωνία τι γίνεται, και δεν χρειάζονται άλλα σχόλια.

----------


## SfH

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι για πολλούς και διαφορους λόγους δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να φτάνει την ποιότητα του οτε ακόμα. Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι ίσως να είναι άδικο να έχεις μια ΕΕΤΤ που να έχει βάλει λουρί στην εταιρία με την καλύτερη ποιότητα/μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις/κτλ.

Εάν όμως δεν το κάνει αυτό, οδηγούμαστε ταχύτατα σε μονοπώλιο/ολιγοπώλιο, κάτι που δεν νομίζω να είναι καλύτερο από την κατάσταση που επικρατεί τώρα. Μήπως ξεχάσατε τις τιμές και τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης όταν είχαμε μονοπώλιο ?

Σίγουρα αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον οτε που έχει καταφέρει να γίνει ιδιαιτερα ποιοτικός τα τελευταία χρονια , αλλα θέλω και τους εναλλακτικούς διπλα του για να συνεχίσει έτσι.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει ενεργοποίηση φορητότητας σε κάτω από 10 εργάσιμες. Ακόμα και αν όλα είναι έτοιμα (π.χ. σε περιπτώσεις φορητότητας από εναλλακτικό σε εναλλακτικό, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ), ο αριθμός αποδεσμεύεται ΜΟΝΟ τότε, και δεν υπάρχει καν ένα κουμπί ας πούμε που να δηλώνει "όλα έτοιμα - ολοκληρώστε σε 4 μέρες". Οι 10 μέρες είναι "υποχρεωτικές".


Μια χαρά γίνεται.

Και σε 2 εργάσιμες.

Αυτά αν οι εναλλακτικοί ήταν οργανωμένοι και όχι καφενεία.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μια χαρά γίνεται.
> 
> Και σε 2 εργάσιμες.
> 
> Αυτά αν οι εναλλακτικοί ήταν οργανωμένοι και όχι καφενεία.


Να ελέγξεις τις πηγές σου. Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για να συντομευθεί (έστω και κατά περίπτωση / προαιρετικά) η διαδικασία φορητότητας / ενεργοποίησης, ακόμα και αν ο εναλλακτικός είναι 100% έτοιμος.

----------


## nikosl

> Ειλικρινά, μαζί σου.
> 
> Άσχετα με αυτό όμως, συγγνώμη, αλλά με κάθε σεβασμό, 800 κάτοικοι δεν είναι απλώς "κατσάβραχο" -> καρακατσάβραχο είναι.


Δήμος με 8000 κατοίκους, 3 διαμερίσματα και εκλογικό σώμα 5000 ατόμων, που συνορεύει με την Πάτρα δεν δικαιούται κάτι παραπάνω από 2 mbit?

----------


## sdikr

> Πρέπει να είναι ακριβότερος κατά τουλάχιστον 20% στη λιανική (μιλώντας για ισάξια προϊόντα όπως το double play 24), κατ' εμέ μέχρι και το 2011 τουλάχιστον, αλλά (κυρίως) να μειώσει επιμέρους χρεώσεις που είναι σε απροσπέλαστα ύψη στη χονδρική, αν θέλει να παίξει "hard rock" στη λιανική.
> .


Συγνώμη, αλλά  αν μιλάμε για 20%  τότε απλά λές να μην τον προτιμήσει κανείς,  (τον ΟΤΕ).

Και όμως βλέπεις πολύ κόσμος  να παραμένει στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί;
μερικοί πάροχοι επιλέξανε αντί να μεγαλώσουν την πελατειακή τους βάση, να δώσουν ποιότητα  και κερδίσανε  (ίσως  όχι όσο θα έπρεπε).  

Το παν στο εμπόριο είναι να βρεις τον πελάτη  και μετά να μπορέσεις να τον κρατήσεις,  σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να τον κρατήσεις όταν του λες,  είσαι ενας (άσχετα αν είναι 500+),  δεν φταίμε εμείς φταίει η πεταλούδα στο Πεκίνο (ναι ναι έφυγε απο το Μεξικό).   
Ξέρεις η τηλεόραση που σου τάξαμε,  έχει κάποια προβλήματα....... αλλά δεν πλήρωνες και κάτι για αυτό μόνο 3 ευρώ.

Το ότι κάποιοι ρίχνουν τις τιμές κάτω του κόστους για να μαζέψουν πελάτες  είναι κακό για όλους μας,  ως πότε θα πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό; 
Πόσες εταίριες φύγανε και αφήσανε  πίσω λουλούδια; (χρωστούμενα στον ΟΤΕ),  
Γιατί οι εταίριες δεν συνεργάζονται;  αλλά σου λέει θα σου φάω το πελατολόγιο; 

Κάτι που ξεχνάς να αναφέρεις είναι οτι οι πάροχοι ανάλογα την κίνηση που κάνουν έχουν και κάποια έκπτωση στις τιμές.


Δεν μιλάμε για απο 2006,  οι τιμές και ο πόλεμος τιμών είναι απο πρίν, ξεχνάμε τα 9 ευρώ τον μήνα για ΑΡΥΣ  (αν κάνω λάθος please να μου το πείτε)
Ξεχνάμε  το ότι άφησε φέσι κάτι (πολλά ευρώ)

Το βλέπεις  εσύ σαν ανταγωνισμό;

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να ελέγξεις τις πηγές σου. Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για να συντομευθεί (έστω και κατά περίπτωση / προαιρετικά) η διαδικασία φορητότητας / ενεργοποίησης, ακόμα και αν ο εναλλακτικός είναι 100% έτοιμος.



το ίδιο και για τον ΟΤΕ, για να πάρει κάποιον απο άλλον πάροχο  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Συγνώμη, αλλά  αν μιλάμε για 20%  τότε απλά λές να μην τον προτιμήσει κανείς,  (τον ΟΤΕ).
> 
> Και όμως βλέπεις πολύ κόσμος  να παραμένει στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί;
> μερικοί πάροχοι επιλέξανε αντί να μεγαλώσουν την πελατειακή τους βάση, να δώσουν ποιότητα  και κερδίσανε  (ίσως  όχι όσο θα έπρεπε).  
> ...


Δεν διαφωνώ για κάτι από αυτά που λες. Απλά τονίζω ότι, well, το να αφήνουμε τον incumbent πάροχο "χωρίς όρια" ενώ η υπόλοιπη αγορά και η θεσμική και ρυθμιστική δομή της πάσχει άσχημα, δεν είναι καλό, θα χειροτερέψει κι άλλο την κατάσταση. Οι εταιρίες του τύπου Teledome / Altec Telecoms/ και άλλες που ανήκαν σε "επενδυτές" με εισαγωγικά, τα αεροπλανάκια, ναι, θα έπρεπε να κλείσουν και να μη χρωστάνε και στον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά όταν μόνο και μόνο στο Altec (μητρική)-Altec Telecoms είχαν παίξει απάτες εκατομμυρίων € ώστε τα έσοδα - και όχι κέρδη- της Telecoms να εμφανίζονται σαν κέρδη (και όχι έσοδα) της Altec μαμάς, επειδή ήταν στο χρηματιστήριο, τι να λέμε τώρα? Να την βρίσουμε επειδή έδινε το ΑΡΥΣ 9 €? Ήταν καταδικασμένη από πριν η φάση.

Το όλο ζήτημα είναι όμως ότι οι ΑΒΓ εναλλακτικοί στο ενδιάμεσο έκαναν επενδύσεις, θεωρώ ικανοποιητικές αναλογικά του μεγέθους τους, και το περιβάλλον της αγοράς απλά τους λέει "δεν θα τα πάρετε ποτέ πίσω". Διαφωνώ σε αυτό.

Επίσης, οι "εκπτώσεις" που αναφέρεις ότι δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στους παρόχους (και πράγματι, τις δίνει) αντιλογίζονται μετά από μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα - το κυριότερο πράγμα όμως είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων "έχει το μαχαίρι έχει και το καρπούζι". Η νοοτροπία συνήθως είναι ότι κανείς δεν εναντιώνεται στον ΟΤΕ για να μην μπει στις μαύρες λίστες του (όχι απαραίτητα λόγω χρεών μαύρες λίστες, όσο λόγω αντιμετώπισης).

Και, δεν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον πόσο κάνει να επιστρέψει κάποιος με φορητότητα στον ΟΤΕ από LLU, γιατί σημαίνει ότι αυτός ο κάποιος "έφαγε στη μάπα" το LLU, και αποφάσισε να το διακόψει επειδή δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος. Είχε δηλαδή την εμπειρία (αρνητική ή θετική, την είχε πάντως) μετάβασης σε κάτι άλλο αρχικά (που επίσης αδίκως μπορεί να πήρε 10+ εργάσιμες).

Όμως, αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια γραμμές στον ΟΤΕ που είναι στον ΟΤΕ από την εποχή που ήταν μονοπώλιο, και η οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή, βρε και VDSL2+ 100 mbps να δίνει άλλος πάροχος, θέλει 10+ εργάσιμες, ενώ μεταβολές "εντός ΟΤΕ" θέλουν 0-3 εργάσιμες!

Θυμίζω: Έστω σπίτι με απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή που αποφασίζει να βάλει shared LLU (δεν υπάρχει και φορητότητα εκεί ας πούμε για να δυσκολέψει το πράγμα). Ποια η πιθανότητα να είναι έτοιμη η γραμμή αυθημερόν? 0%. Σε μία μέρα? 5%. Σε μια εβδομάδα? 50+% (αλλά όχι 100%). Στα όρια του RUO? 95+%.

Έστω το ίδιο σπίτι κάνει αίτηση για conn-X OTE. Ποια η πιθανότητα να ενεργοποιηθεί αυθημερόν? 50+%. Σε 1 μέρα? 20%. Σε λιγότερο από εβδομάδα? 95+%.

Ποιος ωφελείται από το να υπάρχουν "τεχνητά" όρια με παρόχους Α και Β κατηγορίας? Όχι ο καταναλωτής, όχι ο ανταγωνισμός, και όχι η αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών. Ο ΟΤΕ όμως ωφελείται.

Κοινώς, long story short: Οι φορητότητες θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν 1 ημέρα, όπως έχει προτείνει η Ε.Ε. Καιρό τώρα. Τα τεχνητά όρια δεν βοηθούν κανέναν...

----------


## WAntilles

> Το βλέπεις  εσύ σαν ανταγωνισμό;


Δεν είναι αρκετά ώριμοι για να το καταλάβουν.




> Το ότι κάποιοι ρίχνουν τις τιμές κάτω του κόστους για να μαζέψουν πελάτες  είναι κακό για όλους μας,  ως πότε θα πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό;


Ξέρεις γιατί έγινε αυτό;

Γιατί τόσα χρόνια η "δραστήρια" ΕΕΤΤ, του "επιτυχημένου" "Καθηγητού" κ. Αλεξανδρίδη, δεν έκανε απολύτως τίποτα για θέσπιση και διασφάλιση κριτηρίων ποιότητας, τα οποία να λένε το πολύ απλό:

Αν δεδομένου του πλήθους συνδρομητών που έχεις σε κάθε κλάση υπηρεσίας, δεν μπορείς να προσφέρεις μία ελάχιστη στάθμη εξυπηρέτησης Α, τότε μέχρι να αναβαθμίσεις τις υπηρεσίες σου μέχρι αυτή τη στάθμη:

- δεν δικαιούσαι να πάρεις ούτε έναν ακόμη συδρομητή
- δεν δικαιούσαι να αλλάξεις τις τιμές σου
- θα μειώσεις τις τιμές σου για τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές, αναλογικά, με το ποσοστό της ποιότητας υπηρεσίας που λαμβάνουν

----------


## panoc

> Πρέπει να είναι ακριβότερος κατά τουλάχιστον 20% στη λιανική (μιλώντας για ισάξια προϊόντα όπως το double play 24), κατ' εμέ μέχρι και το 2011 τουλάχιστον,


ξανα γραφω οτι εγραψα στο προηγουμενο μου post.




> 1. υπαρχουν πολλοι παρα πολλοι που δεν καλυπτονται απο εναλλακτικους,  αυτοι ειναι πιο πλουσιοι και πρεπει να πληρωνουν περισσοτερα απο τους  υπολλοιπους που καλυπτονται ?
> Μηπως στις δυσκολες εποχες που ζουμε, αυτοι πρεπει να σηκωσουν το βαρος  της ομαλοποιήσης της αγορας?
> 
> 2. οι εναλλακτικοι πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αρχισουν να πουλανε ΚΑΙ  ποιότητα, καλη η φθηνια αλλά οπως φαινεται δεν ειναι παντα αρκετη.
> 
> Το προβλημα δεν ειναι ο ΟΤΕ, ειναι η ανυπαρξια μακριοπροθεσμιου  επιχειρηματικου σχεδιασμου των ενναλακτικων, που χρονια τωρα βασιζονται  στο ποσο θα κραταει η ΕΕΤΤ τον ΟΤΕ.


και να συμπληρωσω :
ειναι τουλαχιστο προκλητικο να βαζεις να πληρωνουν αλλοι τουλαχιστο 20% παραπανω και τουλαχιστο μεχρι το 2011 για να απολαμβανουν μερικοι τις τιμες και τις υπηρεσιες των εναλλακτικων.
Οι τσεπες αυτων που δεν καλυπτονται δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο αυτων που καλυπτονται απο τους εναλλακτικους.

----------


## marcus1

Πρέπει δηλαδή οπωσδήποτε να είμαστε ανάμεσα στα δύο άκρα?

Είτε ο incumbent να καθορίζει τιμολογιακή πολιτική χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως έλεγχο, ή η ΕΕΤΤ να του επιβάλλει τιμές που τον τοποθετούν εκτός συναγωνισμού? Μη μου πείτε ότι το *50% πάνω από τις τιμές double play των εναλλακτικών*, που ίσχυε μέχρι την φετινή έκπτωση, δεν συγκαταλέγονταν στην τελευταία περίπτωση...

Εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ, και οι εναλλακτικοί χρειάζονται κάποιο κίνητρο για να προσφέρουν αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες. Και σίγουρα αυτό το κίνητρο δεν τους δίνεται με το να αναγκάζουμε τον σημαντικότερο ανταγωνιστή τους να πουλάει σε απρόσιτες τιμές. Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά με τα σαθρά δίκτυα των δύο μεγαλύτερων εναλλακτικών, τις κάκιστες υπηρεσίες τους και την αντιμετώπιση των πελατών τους.

Το θέμα δεν είναι να διατηρήσουμε τεχνητά δέκα εναλλακτικούς με ποιότητα υπηρεσιών _οτε-του-'80_ για να λέμε ότι έχουμε μια ανταγωνιστική αγορά, αλλά να δούμε ανεκτή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών από όλες τις εταιρείες.

Για να το πω λίγο πιο προβοκατόρικα... πέντε χρόνια μετά, και ακόμα τα "μωρά" χρειάζονται συνεχή και δρακόντεια κρατική προστασία για να σταθούν στην αγορά?

----------


## SfH

> ειναι τουλαχιστο προκλητικο να βαζεις να πληρωνουν αλλοι τουλαχιστο 20% παραπανω και τουλαχιστο μεχρι το 2011 για να απολαμβανουν μερικοι τις τιμες και τις υπηρεσιες των εναλλακτικων.
> Οι τσεπες αυτων που δεν καλυπτονται δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο αυτων που καλυπτονται απο τους εναλλακτικους.


Εφόσον μιλάμε για καθολικούς τιμοκαταλόγους το θεωρώ λάθος προσέγγιση το να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές κάλυψης. Εξίσου λάθος θα ήταν να απαιτήσει πχ κάποιος αθηναίος να πληρώνει λιγότερο, για να μην πληρώνει το κόστος δικτύου στην Άνω Κάτω Ραχούλα που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από της αθηνας. Πιστεύεις ότι οι τιμές και οι υπηρεσίες των εναλλακτικών στα αστικά κέντρα δεν επηρεάζουν τις τιμές και υπηρεσίες του οτε στην επαρχία ?




> Εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ, και οι εναλλακτικοί χρειάζονται κάποιο κίνητρο για να προσφέρουν αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες. Και σίγουρα αυτό το κίνητρο δεν τους δίνεται με το να αναγκάζουμε τον σημαντικότερο ανταγωνιστή τους να πουλάει σε απρόσιτες τιμές. Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά με τα σαθρά δίκτυα των δύο μεγαλύτερων εναλλακτικών, τις κάκιστες υπηρεσίες τους και την αντιμετώπιση των πελατών τους.
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι να διατηρήσουμε τεχνητά δέκα εναλλακτικούς με ποιότητα υπηρεσιών οτε-του-'80 για να λέμε ότι έχουμε μια ανταγωνιστική αγορά, αλλά να δούμε ανεκτή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών από όλες τις εταιρείες.
> 
> Για να το πω λίγο πιο προβοκατόρικα... πέντε χρόνια μετά, και ακόμα τα "μωρά" χρειάζονται συνεχή και δρακόντεια κρατική προστασία για να σταθούν στην αγορά?


Δε λέω ότι και οι εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης ( μαζί με την εεττ, τον οτε και όλους τους άλλους ) για τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Έχουν, και μεγάλο τουλάχιστον, ειδικά όσον αφορά το κόστος και την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους. Δε θεωρώ λύση όμως να αφήσουμε το μεγάλο κακό λύκο να τους φάει. Λύση είναι τα ρυθμιστικά όργανα να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.

----------


## panoc

χμ, μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητος.

δεν ειπα αυτοι που μενουν σε αγροτικες ή μη αστικες περιοχες να πληρωνουν λιγοτερο στον ΙΔΙΟ φορεα απο μαυτους που μενουν σε αστιες.

λεω οτι ειναι προκλητικο, να απαιτω/προτεινω/λεω εγω που ειμαι στον Χ φορεα και πληρωνω Χ1 ποσο για μια Α υπηρεσια να πληρωνουν οι αλλοι που ειναι στον Ψ φορεα για την ιδια Α υπηρεσια Χ1+καπελο στο ονομα της ανταγωνιστικοτητας.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πρέπει δηλαδή οπωσδήποτε να είμαστε ανάμεσα στα δύο άκρα?
> 
> Είτε ο incumbent να καθορίζει τιμολογιακή πολιτική χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως έλεγχο, ή η ΕΕΤΤ να του επιβάλλει τιμές που τον τοποθετούν εκτός συναγωνισμού? Μη μου πείτε ότι το *50% πάνω από τις τιμές double play των εναλλακτικών*, που ίσχυε μέχρι αυτή την έκπτωση, δεν συγκαταλέγονταν στην τελευταία περίπτωση...


Τα 58,52 € το μήνα δεν είναι 50% πάνω από τα DP των εναλλακτικών. Με δεδομένο ότι ο Μ.Ο. της τιμής των πακέτων που έχουν απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις σε σταθερά και 60' προς κινητά είναι περίπου 40 €, τα 58,52 € / μήνα είναι περίπου 32-35% ακριβότερα. Το όλο κακό είναι ότι τα 58,52 € / μήνα ο ΟΤΕ τα παίρνει ατόφια (πλην ΦΠΑ που δίνει στο κράτος), ενώ τα 40 € του εναλλακτικού είναι de facto 30 € αφού δίνει τα 10 € στον ΟΤΕ.

Περισσότερα "υπερκέρδη" για τον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν, αφού ο ΟΤΕ δεν πληρώνει για κάθε βρόχο σε κάποιον άλλον χρέωση LLU.




> ξανα γραφω οτι εγραψα στο προηγουμενο μου post.
> 
> 
> 
> και να συμπληρωσω :
> ειναι τουλαχιστο προκλητικο να βαζεις να πληρωνουν αλλοι τουλαχιστο 20% παραπανω και τουλαχιστο μεχρι το 2011 για να απολαμβανουν μερικοι τις τιμες και τις υπηρεσιες των εναλλακτικων.
> Οι τσεπες αυτων που δεν καλυπτονται δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο αυτων που καλυπτονται απο τους εναλλακτικους.


Είναι τουλάχιστον προκλητικό στις περιοχές που μόνο ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάλυψη (και πολλές φορές πλέον είναι μικρά χωριά) οι υπηρεσίες να πηγαίνουν, σε ADSL, μέχρι 2 Mbps. Αυτό είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού με τους εναλλακτικούς anyway.




> Δεν είναι αρκετά ώριμοι για να το καταλάβουν.
> 
> 
> 
> Ξέρεις γιατί έγινε αυτό;
> 
> Γιατί τόσα χρόνια η "δραστήρια" ΕΕΤΤ, του "επιτυχημένου" "Καθηγητού" κ. Αλεξανδρίδη, δεν έκανε απολύτως τίποτα για θέσπιση και διασφάλιση κριτηρίων ποιότητας, τα οποία να λένε το πολύ απλό:
> 
> Αν δεδομένου του πλήθους συνδρομητών που έχεις σε κάθε κλάση υπηρεσίας, δεν μπορείς να προσφέρεις μία ελάχιστη στάθμη εξυπηρέτησης Α, τότε μέχρι να αναβαθμίσεις τις υπηρεσίες σου μέχρι αυτή τη στάθμη:
> ...


Ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που γράφεις? Μάλλον, ξέρεις πόση θα ήταν η ελάχιστη τιμή υπηρεσιών internet πάνω από ISDN 64k αν ίσχυαν αυτά που λες λέξη προς λέξη? Δεν θέλεις να μάθεις. Να θυμίσουμε εδώ ότι και ο ΟΤΕ που είχε "κλάσεις υπηρεσιών" πίταρε "ανά κλάση" και η μόνη διέξοδος ήταν να πας (τότε) από την 384 στην 1.024 επειδή "είχε λιγότερο κόσμο"  :Crazy: 

-----------

Δε νομίζω να μιλάμε σε άλλη γλώσσα. Όσο (ανά περιπτώσεις) οι εναλλακτικοί έδιναν τιμές σε γελοία επίπεδα για την εποχή (βλ. Altec Telecoms, HOL με δωρεάν συνδρομές στο RAM, κτλ), άλλο τόσο και ο ΟΤΕ έχει βγάλει αισχρά κέρδη από τον κάθε "εναλλακτικό" και τον κάθε πελάτη εν τέλει. Ποιος φταίει περισσότερο? Κανείς.

Όταν ακόμα και σήμερα οι χρεώσεις σε πιο "εξωτικά" πράγματα, όπως αυτές των μισθωμένων κυκλωμάτων του ΟΤΕ είναι σε άλλο πλανήτη έναντι του ανταγωνισμού, δε νομίζω να φταίει ο Ερμής που είναι ανάδρομος? Ούτε να χρίζουμε τον ΟΤΕ "παναγία" από τη στιγμή που έχει τη δυνατότητα να παίρνει € από 1.000 μέτωπα... Με τις ευλογίες του νόμου και των κανονισμών κιόλας.

----------


## SfH

> χμ, μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητος.
> 
> δεν ειπα αυτοι που μενουν σε αγροτικες ή μη αστικες περιοχες να πληρωνουν λιγοτερο στον ΙΔΙΟ φορεα απο μαυτους που μενουν σε αστιες.
> 
> λεω οτι ειναι προκλητικο, να απαιτω/προτεινω/λεω εγω που ειμαι στον Χ φορεα και πληρωνω Χ1 ποσο για μια Α υπηρεσια να πληρωνουν οι αλλοι που ειναι στον Ψ φορεα για την ιδια Α υπηρεσια Χ1+καπελο στο ονομα της ανταγωνιστικοτητας.


Κατανοητό. Έγραψα και πιο πάνω ότι σίγουρα κάτι τέτοιο είναι άδικο. Σαν καταναλωτής όμως, το προτιμώ από την εναλλακτική του ολιγοπωλίου/μονοπωλίου στο οποιο θα φτάσουμε όλοι να πληρώνουμε διαφορα "καπέλα" γιατί δε θα έχουμε δυνατότητα επιλογής.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εφόσον μιλάμε για καθολικούς τιμοκαταλόγους το θεωρώ λάθος προσέγγιση το να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές κάλυψης. Εξίσου λάθος θα ήταν να απαιτήσει πχ κάποιος αθηναίος να πληρώνει λιγότερο, για να μην πληρώνει το κόστος δικτύου στην Άνω Κάτω Ραχούλα που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από της αθηνας. Πιστεύεις ότι οι τιμές και οι υπηρεσίες των εναλλακτικών στα αστικά κέντρα δεν επηρεάζουν τις τιμές και υπηρεσίες του οτε στην επαρχία ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Δε λέω ότι και οι εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης ( μαζί με την εεττ, τον οτε και όλους τους άλλους ) για τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Έχουν, και μεγάλο τουλάχιστον, ειδικά όσον αφορά το κόστος και την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους. Δε θεωρώ λύση όμως να αφήσουμε το μεγάλο κακό λύκο να τους φάει. Λύση είναι τα ρυθμιστικά όργανα να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.*


Πες τα, Χρυσόστομε.




> Πρέπει δηλαδή οπωσδήποτε να είμαστε ανάμεσα στα δύο άκρα?
> 
> Είτε ο incumbent να καθορίζει τιμολογιακή πολιτική χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως έλεγχο, ή η ΕΕΤΤ να του επιβάλλει τιμές που τον τοποθετούν εκτός συναγωνισμού? Μη μου πείτε ότι το *50% πάνω από τις τιμές double play των εναλλακτικών*, που ίσχυε μέχρι την φετινή έκπτωση, δεν συγκαταλέγονταν στην τελευταία περίπτωση...
> 
> Εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ, και οι εναλλακτικοί χρειάζονται κάποιο κίνητρο για να προσφέρουν αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες. Και σίγουρα αυτό το κίνητρο δεν τους δίνεται με το να αναγκάζουμε τον σημαντικότερο ανταγωνιστή τους να πουλάει σε απρόσιτες τιμές. Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά με τα σαθρά δίκτυα των δύο μεγαλύτερων εναλλακτικών, τις κάκιστες υπηρεσίες τους και την αντιμετώπιση των πελατών τους.
> 
> *Το θέμα δεν είναι να διατηρήσουμε τεχνητά δέκα εναλλακτικούς με ποιότητα υπηρεσιών οτε-του-'80 για να λέμε ότι έχουμε μια ανταγωνιστική αγορά, αλλά να δούμε ανεκτή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών από όλες τις εταιρείες.
> 
> Για να το πω λίγο πιο προβοκατόρικα... πέντε χρόνια μετά, και ακόμα τα "μωρά" χρειάζονται συνεχή και δρακόντεια κρατική προστασία για να σταθούν στην αγορά?*


ΟΚ, εγώ μαζί σου είμαι σε όλα αυτά. Προτιμάς να καταλήξουν να υπάρχουν 2, ή 3 το πολύ, υπερ-εναλλακτικοί, οι οποίοι να μας καρτελοποιήσουν, επειδή εκτός από τα τεράστια πάγια κόστη προς τον ΟΤΕ που έχουν αυτοί οι ίδιοι, δεν έχουν και τη δυνατότητα να ανταγωνιστούν τον ΟΤΕ, ένα μεγαλύτερο οργανισμό, με όρους οικονομίας κλίμακας? Μόνο με καρτέλ θα βγάλουν λεφτά αυτές οι εταιρίες (είπαμε, για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, κοίταξε την κινητή τηλεφωνία).

Πέντε χρόνια μετά (?). Για το LLU δε συζητάμε? Τρία χρόνια μετά. Ή 7 χρόνια μετά απ' όταν το πρωτολάνσαρε η Vivodi, με το νομικό / θεσμικό πλαίσιο πιο τρύπιο και από Ελβετικό τυρί.

3 χρόνια μετά λοιπόν, όταν ακόμα η ΕΕΤΤ "εξετάζει" ένα σωρό πράγματα, και έχουμε ακόμα περιπτώσεις στο RUO 2010 που ο ΟΤΕ με ευκολία προτείνει να έχει νόμιμο όριο παράδοσης γραμμών σε άλλους παρόχους 18 εργάσιμες ημέρες, γιατί μπορεί, δεν μπορούμε να αφήνουμε λάσκα τα πράγματα "γιατί έτσι".

Ή θα αναμορφωθεί το ρυθμιστικό / νομικό / κανονιστικό πλαίσιο σε κάτι πιο up-to-date από το νόμο του 2006 και το RUO 2007, ή θα μείνουν τα πράγματα ώς έχουν μέχρι να αναμορφωθεί. Αλλιώς, το να ξυπνήσουμε μια μέρα και να αφήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ να τους σβήσει όλους αθέμιτα (εύκολο πράγμα, by the way), δεν θα μας βγει σε καλό στο τέλος.

----------


## panoc

> Κατανοητό. Έγραψα και πιο πάνω ότι σίγουρα κάτι τέτοιο είναι άδικο. Σαν καταναλωτής όμως, το προτιμώ από την εναλλακτική του ολιγοπωλίου/μονοπωλίου στο οποιο θα φτάσουμε όλοι να πληρώνουμε διαφορα "καπέλα" γιατί δε θα έχουμε δυνατότητα επιλογής.


εγω παλι δε το προτιμω και αυτο δε πιστευω οτι ο τροπος για να λειτουργησουν οι ενναλακτικοι ειναι οι μεγαλυτερες τιμες του ΟΤΕ. Πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρεχουν και ποιοτητα αλλα και να κανουν οπως καθε εταιρια που σεβεται τον εαυτο της επιχειρηματικα σχεδια που δε βασιζονται στις υποδομες που δεν εχει.

........Auto merged post: panoc πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δε λέω ότι και οι εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης ( μαζί με την εεττ, τον οτε και όλους τους άλλους ) για τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Έχουν, και μεγάλο τουλάχιστον, ειδικά όσον αφορά το κόστος και την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους. Δε θεωρώ λύση όμως να αφήσουμε το μεγάλο κακό λύκο να τους φάει. Λύση είναι τα ρυθμιστικά όργανα να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.


Συφμωνω απολυτα, αλλα η δουλεια των ρυθμιστικων οργνανων ΔΕΝ θα πρεπει να γινεται εις βαρος της τσεπης του καταναλωτη. Θα πρεπει τα ρυθμιστικα οργνανα να κοιταξουν και τις ιδιες τις εταιριες που παρεχουν υπηρεσιες. Τη ποιοτητα τους, τα σχεδια αναπτυξης τους, κατι τελος παντων που να φανερωνει οτι ενδιαφερονται να ειναι στην αγορα. Γιατι μεχρι τωρα τα μονα δειγματα που εχουν δειξει ειναι οτι θελουν να τρωνε απο τα ετοιμα και περιμενουν αλλους να κανουν τις υποδομες για το μελλον.

----------


## Sovjohn

> εγω παλι δε το προτιμω και αυτο δε πιστευω οτι ο τροπος για να λειτουργησουν οι ενναλακτικοι ειναι οι μεγαλυτερες τιμες του ΟΤΕ. Πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρεχουν και ποιοτητα αλλα και να κανουν οπως καθε εταιρια που σεβεται τον εαυτο της επιχειρηματικα σχεδια που δε βασιζονται στις υποδομες που δεν εχει.


Το Ελληνικό κράτος δεν έχει νομοθετήσει ή θεσμοθετήσει οποιοδήποτε τρόπο για να περάσει κάποιος υποδομές δικές του παρακάμπτωντας τον τοπικό βρόχο.

Θυμίζω ότι το Wimax δεν το έχει εκμεταλλευτεί κανείς γιατί (μεταξύ άλλων) οι κεραίες του δεν παίρνουν άδειες. Τι επιχειρηματικό πλάνο να γίνει λοιπόν, βασισμένο σε *αέρα κοπανιστό*? Αφού δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική πέρα από το FTTC/FTTH/κτλ για δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνιών - εξέλιξη του ADSL. Και για όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε κάποιον να σκάψει σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες, ακόμα και αν το ήθελε. Εδώ για να πάρουν άδειες κτλ οι πάροχοι και να σκάψουν 40-50 χιλιόμετρα μπορεί να καθυστερήσουν 6 μήνες, 1 χρόνο...για δικά τους δίκτυα. Φαντάσου τώρα αυτά τα 50 χλμ. να γίνονταν 350 επειδή κάποιος θα έσκαβε για VDSL κτλ με το υπάρχον πλαίσιο που δεν καλύπτει τίποτα. Άσ' το καλύτερα.

Δεν είναι "ιδανικά" τα πράγματα (και) σε αυτόν τον τομέα.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν διαφωνώ για κάτι από αυτά που λες. Απλά τονίζω ότι, well, το να αφήνουμε τον incumbent πάροχο "χωρίς όρια" ενώ η υπόλοιπη αγορά και η θεσμική και ρυθμιστική δομή της πάσχει άσχημα, δεν είναι καλό, θα χειροτερέψει κι άλλο την κατάσταση. Οι εταιρίες του τύπου Teledome / Altec Telecoms/ και άλλες που ανήκαν σε "επενδυτές" με εισαγωγικά, τα αεροπλανάκια, ναι, θα έπρεπε να κλείσουν και να μη χρωστάνε και στον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά όταν μόνο και μόνο στο Altec (μητρική)-Altec Telecoms είχαν παίξει απάτες εκατομμυρίων € ώστε τα έσοδα - και όχι κέρδη- της Telecoms να εμφανίζονται σαν κέρδη (και όχι έσοδα) της Altec μαμάς, επειδή ήταν στο χρηματιστήριο, τι να λέμε τώρα? Να την βρίσουμε επειδή έδινε το ΑΡΥΣ 9 €? Ήταν καταδικασμένη από πριν η φάση.
> 
> Το όλο ζήτημα είναι όμως ότι οι ΑΒΓ εναλλακτικοί στο ενδιάμεσο έκαναν επενδύσεις, θεωρώ ικανοποιητικές αναλογικά του μεγέθους τους, και το περιβάλλον της αγοράς απλά τους λέει "δεν θα τα πάρετε ποτέ πίσω". Διαφωνώ σε αυτό.
> 
> Επίσης, οι "εκπτώσεις" που αναφέρεις ότι δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στους παρόχους (και πράγματι, τις δίνει) αντιλογίζονται μετά από μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα - το κυριότερο πράγμα όμως είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων "έχει το μαχαίρι έχει και το καρπούζι". Η νοοτροπία συνήθως είναι ότι κανείς δεν εναντιώνεται στον ΟΤΕ για να μην μπει στις μαύρες λίστες του (όχι απαραίτητα λόγω χρεών μαύρες λίστες, όσο λόγω αντιμετώπισης).
> 
> Και, δεν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον πόσο κάνει να επιστρέψει κάποιος με φορητότητα στον ΟΤΕ από LLU, γιατί σημαίνει ότι αυτός ο κάποιος "έφαγε στη μάπα" το LLU, και αποφάσισε να το διακόψει επειδή δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος. Είχε δηλαδή την εμπειρία (αρνητική ή θετική, την είχε πάντως) μετάβασης σε κάτι άλλο αρχικά (που επίσης αδίκως μπορεί να πήρε 10+ εργάσιμες).
> 
> Όμως, αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια γραμμές στον ΟΤΕ που είναι στον ΟΤΕ από την εποχή που ήταν μονοπώλιο, και η οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή, βρε και VDSL2+ 100 mbps να δίνει άλλος πάροχος, θέλει 10+ εργάσιμες, ενώ μεταβολές "εντός ΟΤΕ" θέλουν 0-3 εργάσιμες!
> ...


Κάπου λες  για εγγυητικές,  βλέπεις που τελικά χρειάζονται; 
Αν και στην ούσια δεν σημαίνει κάτι,  είναι απλά μια εγγύηση δεν είναι ζεστά λεφτά.

Αλήθεια πόσο χρόνο θέλει η μεταβολή μιας γραμμής πχ  στην netone,  απο value pack σε all in one;

Γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον το πόσο θα κάνει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ;
Γιατί άλλωστε  να φύγει απο τον φθηνό πάροχο;   
Μήπως δεν του παρέχει αυτό που του υποσχέθηκε; 

Απο την στιγμή που το ruo προβλέπει το ότι ο συνδρομητής δεν θα μείνει χωρίς υπηρεσία ποιο το πρόβλημα του να είναι μια μέρα ή 13;


Ως πότε θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται αυτό το μοίρασμα της πίτας, όχι γιατι είναι καλύτερη η πίτα,  απλά γιατί είναι φθηνότερη (τους στυλ το φθηνό κρέας  ούτε οι σκύλοι),  γιατί δηλάδη να μην επιλέξει κάποιος τυχερός (που είναι στην Αθήνα)  την on λόγω του onrec και των καναλιών;  
Ααα ξέχασα τα ξεχάσαν!


Σε πειράζουν ποιο πάνω λες τα 2mbps,  τουλάχιστον έχουν 2mbps,  κάτι είναι και αυτό, και χωρίς επιδότηση 

Οσό για το κόστος των 8 ευρώ για τον πάροχο (γίατι αυτό είναι το κόστος του),  το έχει και ο ΟΤΕ αν όχι 8 είναι στα 7 ή στα 6  αν θέλεις, δεν είναι τζάμπα.

Αλλιώς πχ θα έκανε στην Αθήνα το llu 0.5 euro  και στην ανώ ραχούλα  15 euro,  είναι τα κακά και τα καλά της καθολικότητας 

Κακά τα ψέματα, λύσεις υπάρχουν,  αλλά η ευκόλη είναι το llu απο τον ΟΤΕ, καθώς και η χρήση μισθωμένων του ΟΤΕ,  βλέπεις   οι καλές επενδύσεις κόστιζούν  πολλά και θα φέρουν χρήμα μετά απο πολύ χρόνο.

----------


## panoc

> Το Ελληνικό κράτος δεν έχει νομοθετήσει ή θεσμοθετήσει οποιοδήποτε τρόπο για να περάσει κάποιος υποδομές δικές του παρακάμπτωντας τον τοπικό βρόχο.
> 
> Θυμίζω ότι το Wimax δεν το έχει εκμεταλλευτεί κανείς γιατί (μεταξύ άλλων) οι κεραίες του δεν παίρνουν άδειες. Τι επιχειρηματικό πλάνο να γίνει λοιπόν, βασισμένο σε *αέρα κοπανιστό*? Αφού δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική πέρα από το FTTC/FTTH/κτλ για δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνιών - εξέλιξη του ADSL. Και για όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε κάποιον να σκάψει σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες, ακόμα και αν το ήθελε.


Εχεις δικιο, αλλα δεν ειδα κανεναν να πιεζει καταστασεις.
Δεν ειδα να μαζευτει η forthnet, η hol ή οποιος αλλος ενδιαφερεται και να κηνυγησει να παρει αδεια να περασεις δικε τις οπτικες, να σηκωσει wimax να κανουν κατι τελος παντων.

----------


## sdikr

> Εχεις δικιο, αλλα δεν ειδα κανεναν να πιεζει καταστασεις.
> Δεν ειδα να μαζευτει η forthnet, η hol ή οποιος αλλος ενδιαφερεται και να κηνυγησει να παρει αδεια να περασεις δικε τις οπτικες, να σηκωσει wimax να κανουν κατι τελος παντων.



Μα το κάνανε, στα επιδοτούμενα  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εχεις δικιο, αλλα δεν ειδα κανεναν να πιεζει καταστασεις.
> Δεν ειδα να μαζευτει η forthnet, η hol ή οποιος αλλος ενδιαφερεται και να κηνυγησει να παρει αδεια να περασεις δικε τις οπτικες, να σηκωσει wimax να κανουν κατι τελος παντων.


Σε αυτό δε μπορώ να διαφωνήσω. Γενικά η αγορά είναι στρεβλότερη απ' ότι νομίζει το ευρύ κοινό.

----------


## WAntilles

> Απο την στιγμή που το ruo προβλέπει το ότι ο συνδρομητής δεν θα μείνει χωρίς υπηρεσία...


Γιατί;

Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;

Τηρείται αυτό;

----------


## panoc

> Μα το κάνανε, στα επιδοτούμενα


χαιρω πολυ, πολυχαιροπουλος  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μα το κάνανε, στα επιδοτούμενα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Στα οποία ορισμένοι (tellas αν θυμάμαι καλά?) κατάφεραν και τα υλοποίησαν τόσο αργά που έχασαν τις επιδοτήσεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί;
> 
> Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;
> 
> Τηρείται αυτό;



Στο 99% ναι,  ειδικά  αν είναι να πάει απο ΟΤΕ προς αλλόν πάροχο

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στα οποία ορισμένοι (tellas αν θυμάμαι καλά?) κατάφεραν και τα υλοποίησαν τόσο αργά που έχασαν τις επιδοτήσεις...


Και φυσικά φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για αυτό  :Razz:  :Whistle:

----------


## SfH

> εγω παλι δε το προτιμω και αυτο δε πιστευω οτι ο τροπος για να λειτουργησουν οι ενναλακτικοι ειναι οι μεγαλυτερες τιμες του ΟΤΕ. Πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρεχουν και ποιοτητα αλλα και να κανουν οπως καθε εταιρια που σεβεται τον εαυτο της επιχειρηματικα σχεδια που δε βασιζονται στις υποδομες που δεν εχει.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: panoc πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Συφμωνω απολυτα, αλλα η δουλεια των ρυθμιστικων οργνανων ΔΕΝ θα πρεπει να γινεται εις βαρος της τσεπης του καταναλωτη. Θα πρεπει τα ρυθμιστικα οργνανα να κοιταξουν και τις ιδιες τις εταιριες που παρεχουν υπηρεσιες. Τη ποιοτητα τους, τα σχεδια αναπτυξης τους, κατι τελος παντων που να φανερωνει οτι ενδιαφερονται να ειναι στην αγορα. Γιατι μεχρι τωρα τα μονα δειγματα που εχουν δειξει ειναι οτι θελουν να τρωνε απο τα ετοιμα και περιμενουν αλλους να κανουν τις υποδομες για το μελλον.


Είναι αναμφισβήτητο ότι η μονη ελπίδα να στρώσουν κάποτε οι εναλλακτικοί είναι αν δουν ( σοβαρό ) κέρδος από την αγορά. Με τα παρόν κόστη τους ( εδώ έρχεται η εεττ ) και τις παρούσες τιμές ( αυτό είναι όντως δικια τους βλακεία ) αυτό δε γίνεται. Ο ΟΤΕ αντιθέτως και σε καλύτερη οικονομική κατάσταση είναι, για να κάνει πόλεμο τιμών και να τους αφανίσει εάν θέλει, και μπορεί να βγάλει κέρδος από τελικές τιμές που οι εναλλακτικοί δε μπορούν.

Εάν πέσουν οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί αμέσως χάνουν τη δυνατότητα να αυξήσουν κέρδη με αύξηση τιμής ( ποιος θα τους προτιμήσει με την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών τους εάν είναι ακριβότεροι από τον οτε ? ) ενώ ταυτόχρονα ο οτε γίνεται αρκετά πιο ανταγωνιστικός.

Εάν λοιπόν οι νέες τιμές του οτε δε συνοδεύονται με μείωση χονδρικής τότε οι εναλλακτικοί:

A) Θα μειώσουν τιμές για να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί, χειροτερεύοντας ακόμα τα οικονομικά τους.

B) Θα κρατήσουν τις τιμές τους, κινδυνεύοντας να χάσουν πελάτες προς τον οτε. Βεβαια αυτό δε δείχνει να τους ενδιαφέρει εφόσον οι πελάτες που κερδίζουν είναι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που χάνουν, αλλα αυτό δε μπορεί να συνεχίσει για πολύ ακόμα. Πάλι φυσικά δε φαίνεται φως στο τούνελ για τα οικονομικά τους.

Γ)Ίσως βρεθεί κάποιος ( cyta ? ) με μεγάλο κεφαλαιο να προσφέρει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες σε ελάχιστα χαμηλότερες τιμές από τον οτε, παίρνοντας ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο πελατών από όλους σε μεγάλο κόστος μεν, αλλα με καλές ( πολύ καλύτερες των υπολοιπων ) πιθανότητες μακροχρόνιας απόσβεσης. Παρεπιπτόντως, μόλις φτάσαμε στο ολιγοπώλιο. Αναμένεται αύξηση τιμών  :Razz: 


Για την αγορά, κανένα από τα παραπάνω σενάρια δε θα το χαρακτήριζα καλο.




> Εχεις δικιο, αλλα δεν ειδα κανεναν να πιεζει καταστασεις.
> Δεν ειδα να μαζευτει η forthnet, η hol ή οποιος αλλος ενδιαφερεται και να κηνυγησει να παρει αδεια να περασεις δικε τις οπτικες, να σηκωσει wimax να κανουν κατι τελος παντων.


Η craig ελλάδος έχει ένα μικρό δίκτυο wimax στην αθηνα. Ρωτα τους εάν κατάφεραν να πάρουν άδειες και που  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Κάπου λες  για εγγυητικές,  βλέπεις που τελικά χρειάζονται; 
> Αν και στην ούσια δεν σημαίνει κάτι,  είναι απλά μια εγγύηση δεν είναι ζεστά λεφτά.
> 
> Αλήθεια πόσο χρόνο θέλει η μεταβολή μιας γραμμής πχ  στην netone,  απο value pack σε all in one;
> 
> Γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον το πόσο θα κάνει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ;
> Γιατί άλλωστε  να φύγει απο τον φθηνό πάροχο;   
> Μήπως δεν του παρέχει αυτό που του υποσχέθηκε; 
> 
> ...


Δε λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό...άλλη οπτική γωνία έχουμε (για το πόσο μερίδιο ευθύνης έχει ο ΟΤΕ ή ο καθένας στην στρεβλή λειτουργία της αγοράς).

Θέλω να σου κάνω μια ειλικρινή ερώτηση: Έχεις τη forthnet, και τα λεφτά της (πριν αγοράσει και τη nova, για να είναι περισσότερα  :Razz: ). Στην ελληνική αγορά, αν παρέκαμπτες το LLU, τι θα έκανες ώστε να έχεις πιθανότητα να πιάσεις >100.000 πελάτες, από τα 4.500.000-5.000.000 που υπολογίζονται οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές?

Αν απαντήσεις "FTTH" ας πούμε, θα σε παρακαλέσω να δικαιολογήσεις πως θα γίνει αυτό από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν θεσμικά και νομικά πλαίσια για τίποτα, και ακόμα και ο νόμος 2006 που βελτίωσε τα πράγματα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει νόμος από το 2003.




> Γιατί;
> 
> Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;
> 
> Τηρείται αυτό;


Ούτε το RUO δεν ξέρεις τι γράφει? Περίεργο, ο ΟΤΕ το έχει συντάξει, θα περίμενα να ξέρεις τις απόψεις του ΟΤΕ καλύτερα από μένα, αφού είναι "the ultimate super hyper damn good ISP" κατ' εσέ.

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 1 minutes and 19 seconds later ........




> Στο 99% ναι,  ειδικά  αν είναι να πάει απο ΟΤΕ προς αλλόν πάροχο
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Και φυσικά φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για αυτό


Όχι. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι τη βλακεία. Η βλακεία είναι ανίκητη. Σε άλλα πράγματα έχω ενστάσεις και όχι στο κάποιος που είναι ανίκανος για τα στοιχειώδη (εκμετάλλευση επιδοτούμενων έργων!!!) να παίρνει from the three the longest element...  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ούτε το RUO δεν ξέρεις τι γράφει?


Πολλοί νόμοι και κανονισμοί υπάρχουν σε αυτή τη χώρα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ελάχιστα (και ελάχιστοι) τηρούνται.

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι αναμφισβήτητο ότι η μονη ελπίδα να στρώσουν κάποτε οι εναλλακτικοί είναι αν δουν ( σοβαρό ) κέρδος από την αγορά. Με τα παρόν κόστη τους ( εδώ έρχεται η εεττ ) και τις παρούσες τιμές ( αυτό είναι όντως δικια τους βλακεία ) αυτό δε γίνεται. Ο ΟΤΕ αντιθέτως και σε καλύτερη οικονομική κατάσταση είναι, για να κάνει πόλεμο τιμών και να τους αφανίσει εάν θέλει, και μπορεί να βγάλει κέρδος από τελικές τιμές που οι εναλλακτικοί δε μπορούν.
> 
> Εάν πέσουν οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί αμέσως χάνουν τη δυνατότητα να αυξήσουν κέρδη με αύξηση τιμής ( ποιος θα τους προτιμήσει με την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών τους εάν είναι ακριβότεροι από τον οτε ? ) ενώ ταυτόχρονα ο οτε γίνεται αρκετά πιο ανταγωνιστικός.
> 
> Εάν λοιπόν οι νέες τιμές του οτε δε συνοδεύονται με μείωση χονδρικής τότε οι εναλλακτικοί:
> 
> A) Θα μειώσουν τιμές για να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί, χειροτερεύοντας ακόμα τα οικονομικά τους.
> 
> B) Θα κρατήσουν τις τιμές τους, κινδυνεύοντας να χάσουν πελάτες προς τον οτε. Βεβαια αυτό δε δείχνει να τους ενδιαφέρει εφόσον οι πελάτες που κερδίζουν είναι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που χάνουν, αλλα αυτό δε μπορεί να συνεχίσει για πολύ ακόμα. Πάλι φυσικά δε φαίνεται φως στο τούνελ για τα οικονομικά τους.
> ...



Πραγματικά απο το 2004  και μέτα  βλέπω  μόνο ενά πράγμα,  οι διάφοροι παρόχοι πάντα να είναι φθηνότεροι απο τον ΟΤΕ - Οτενετ,  αρκετές φόρες κάτω του κόστους.
Δεν λέω καλο για την τσέπη αυτών που τους επιλέγουν,  άλλα  αυτό το πράγμα δεν είναι καλό,  δεν μπορείς συνεχώς να είσαι με ζημιές.

Θα μου πείς πως θα τρώγανε απο την πίτα του ΟΤΕ;
Με καλύτερο value for money πχ;

Τώρα απλά σου λένε ελά σε εμένα για να γράψω νουμεράκια και μετά βλέπουμε.
Ως πότε;

Δεν θα τους κάψει ο ΟΤΕ,  μόνοι τους το κάνουν

----------


## panoc

> Η craig ελλάδος έχει ένα μικρό δίκτυο wimax στην αθηνα. Ρωτα τους εάν κατάφεραν να πάρουν άδειες και που


Δυστυχως δε το κατεχω το συγκεκριμενο θεμα γιαυτο και μιλαω αοριστα.
Εαν δε καταφερε να παρει αδεια και το θελει τοσο πολυ υπαρχουν και μεγαλυτερα οργανα απο τις ελληνικες υπηρεσιες για να το κηνυγησει. Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους.

Τιποτε ομως δε δικαιολογει αυτο που ξερω και κατεχω : Οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο οποιοσδηποτε φορεας να μου επιβαλει να πληρωνω περισσοτερα χρηματα για ιδιες ή χειροτερες (ποσοτητα) υπηρεσιες από καποιον προνομιουχο που τον καλυπτει εναλλακτικος.

----------


## WAntilles

> Εάν πέσουν οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί αμέσως χάνουν τη δυνατότητα να αυξήσουν κέρδη με αύξηση τιμής ( ποιος θα τους προτιμήσει με την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών τους εάν είναι ακριβότεροι από τον οτε ? ) ενώ ταυτόχρονα ο οτε γίνεται αρκετά πιο ανταγωνιστικός.


Να τσακιστούν να κάνουν ποιοτικές τις υπηρεσίες τους.

----------


## panoc

> Να τσακιστούν να κάνουν ποιοτικές τις υπηρεσίες τους.


Δυστυχως wan επικεντρωθηκαν σε πολεμο τιμων (να 'ναι καλα η ΕΕΤΤ) με αποτελεσμα πλεον να μη μπορουν να καλυψουν το αυξημενο κοστος που χρειαζεται μια ποιοτικη υπηρείσα.
Ακομα πιο δυστυχως, μετα απο τοσα χρονια συνεχιζουν να ειναι σε αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο και η ΕΕΤΤ να χωριζει τους πολιτες σε δύο κλάσσεις.

Εαν οι εναλακτικοι φταινε Χ φορες για τη κατασταση η ΕΕΤΤ και οι υποστηρικτες των πραξεων της φταιει 100Χ.

----------


## sdikr

> Δε λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό...άλλη οπτική γωνία έχουμε (για το πόσο μερίδιο ευθύνης έχει ο ΟΤΕ ή ο καθένας στην στρεβλή λειτουργία της αγοράς).
> 
> Θέλω να σου κάνω μια ειλικρινή ερώτηση: Έχεις τη forthnet, και τα λεφτά της (πριν αγοράσει και τη nova, για να είναι περισσότερα ). Στην ελληνική αγορά, αν παρέκαμπτες το LLU, τι θα έκανες ώστε να έχεις πιθανότητα να πιάσεις >100.000 πελάτες, από τα 4.500.000-5.000.000 που υπολογίζονται οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές?
> 
> Αν απαντήσεις "FTTH" ας πούμε, θα σε παρακαλέσω να δικαιολογήσεις πως θα γίνει αυτό από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν θεσμικά και νομικά πλαίσια για τίποτα, και ακόμα και ο νόμος 2006 που βελτίωσε τα πράγματα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει νόμος από το 2003.


Πριν αγοράσει την νόβα; 
Τι να κάνει; 

Το κόστος του να έχει δικό της LLU σε κάποιες λίγες περιόχες που θα είχε κάλυψη ποιο θα ήταν;  
Πάω στοίχημα παραπάνω  απο τα 8 ευρώ για την γραμμή.

το FTTH  κακά τα ψέματα ή απο το κράτος θα το δούμε ή απο τον ΟΤΕ, οι άλλοι δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να το κάνουν.

με τα 8 ευρω σκέψου τι   μπορεί να δώσει η on telecoms,   που λόγο πχ της forthnet  με τα 40 επρέπε να κόψουν απο το πακέτο για να περάσει στον κόσμο,  σκέψου πόσοι πήγανε εκεί γιατί είναι τα  λεγόμενα  value add services

αλλά τι να σου κάνει όταν έχει να βρεί ακρη με forthnet - tellas.
Σκέψου την netone,  που απο την αρχή σου λεεί εγώ δίνω αυτά και τα δίνω έτσι, που πήρε κόσμο χωρίς καν διαφήμιση  απο τους μεγάλους.






> Ούτε το RUO δεν ξέρεις τι γράφει? Περίεργο, ο ΟΤΕ το έχει συντάξει, θα περίμενα να ξέρεις τις απόψεις του ΟΤΕ καλύτερα από μένα, αφού είναι "the ultimate super hyper damn good ISP" κατ' εσέ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 1 minutes and 19 seconds later ........
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι τη βλακεία. Η βλακεία είναι ανίκητη. Σε άλλα πράγματα έχω ενστάσεις και όχι στο κάποιος που είναι ανίκανος για τα στοιχειώδη (εκμετάλλευση επιδοτούμενων έργων!!!) να παίρνει from the three the longest element...



η βλακεία δυστυχώς υπάρχει σε όλους τους παρόχους,  αντί να βρούνε κάποιο τρόπο να τραβήξουν πελάτες γιατί είναι καλύτεροι έχουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σου βγάζουν αλλαντικά  χχχχ σουπερμαρκετ,  και αν πάθεις κάτι φταίει ο πασιάς 

Αλήθεια η cyta πως έγινε τόσο δημοφιλής; 
είχε το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας;

----------


## WAntilles

> Δυστυχως wan επικεντρωθηκαν σε πολεμο τιμων (να 'ναι καλα η ΕΕΤΤ) με αποτελεσμα πλεον να μη μπορουν να καλυψουν το αυξημενο κοστος που χρειαζεται μια ποιοτικη υπηρείσα.
> Ακομα πιο δυστυχως, μετα απο τοσα χρονια συνεχιζουν να ειναι σε αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο και η ΕΕΤΤ να χωριζει τους πολιτες σε δύο κλάσσεις.
> 
> Εαν οι εναλακτικοι φταινε Χ φορες για τη κατασταση η ΕΕΤΤ και οι υποστηρικτες των πραξεων της φταιει 100Χ.


Πάνο εγώ τα φωνάζω αυτά εδώ και χρόνια.

Μόνο που δεν φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ.

Γιατί;

Γιατί η εναλλακτικοί ελέγχουν την ΕΕΤΤ - έχουν γίνει καρτέλ.

Εναλλακτικοί == ΕΕΤΤ.

Μόνο αυτοί φταίνε και κανένας άλλος.

----------


## SfH

> Πραγματικά απο το 2004 και μέτα βλέπω μόνο ενά πράγμα, οι διάφοροι παρόχοι πάντα να είναι φθηνότεροι απο τον ΟΤΕ - Οτενετ, αρκετές φόρες κάτω του κόστους.
> Δεν λέω καλώ για την τσέπη αυτών που τους επιλέγουν, άλλα αυτό το πράγμα δεν είναι καλό, δεν μπορείς συνεχώς να είσαι με ζημιές.


Συμφωνούμε.




> Θα μου πείς πως θα τρώγανε απο την πίτα του ΟΤΕ;
> Με καλύτερο value for money πχ;


Το ζητούμενο είναι να φάνε από την πίτα κερδών, όχι την πίτα marketshare  :Razz: 




> Τώρα απλά σου λένε ελά σε εμένα για να γράψω νουμεράκια και μετά βλέπουμε.
> Ως πότε;


Επίσης συμφωνούμε.




> Δεν θα τους κάψει ο ΟΤΕ, μόνοι τους το κάνουν


Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω αρκετά οικονομικά στοιχεια για να μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά εάν και ποτε θα ήθελε ο οτε να καούν. Εφόσον οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού είναι υπέρ του, δε χρειάζεται καν να "παίξει" τόσο καλά για να κερδίσει. Προς τιμήν του ( για το image του βεβαια, όχι για την ψυχή των μανάδων των μανατζαραίων ) όμως το κάνει.

Το θέμα είναι ότι το πλαίσιο έπρεπε να είναι τέτοιο ώστε να μην αφήνει τους εναλλακτικούς να καούν τόσο εύκολα ( ακόμα κι από δικά τους λάθη ).




> Να τσακιστούν να κάνουν ποιοτικές τις υπηρεσίες τους.


Να τσακιστεί κάποιος να κάνει την αγορά βιώσιμη και να τους αναγκάσει να κάνουν ποιοτικές τις υπηρεσίες τους ( αφού θες να μιλάμε τόσο απόλυτα  :Razz:  ).




> Εαν δε καταφερε να παρει αδεια και το θελει τοσο πολυ υπαρχουν και μεγαλυτερα οργανα απο τις ελληνικες υπηρεσιες για να το κηνυγησει. Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους.


Δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο θα ήταν βιώσιμο να δικαιωνόσουν για να μπορείς να επενδυσεις σε τεχνολογία του 2010 το 2020  :Razz: 




> Οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο οποιοσδηποτε φορεας να μου επιβαλει να πληρωνω περισσοτερα χρηματα για ιδιες ή χειροτερες (ποσοτητα) υπηρεσιες από καποιον προνομιουχο που τον καλυπτει εναλλακτικος.


Και να ξεφύγουμε από την καθολική τιμολόγηση? Καλύτερα θα ήταν ο φορέας να κατάφερνε να καλύπτεσαι και από εναλλακτικό  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Στο 99% ναι,  ειδικά  αν είναι να πάει απο ΟΤΕ προς αλλόν πάροχο
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Και φυσικά φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για αυτό





> Αλήθεια η cyta πως έγινε τόσο δημοφιλής; 
> είχε το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας;


Για να σου πω την αλήθεια μου, όχι. Απλά έκανε καλύτερες κινήσεις από τους άλλους, αλλά τις έκανε και μετά τους άλλους οπότε είδε τα λάθη που γίνονταν και τα απέφυγε. Το 2006-2007 που έγινε το "μπαμ" τα πράγματα ήταν πιο χαώδη, και κινήσεις που έγιναν τότε κατέστρεψαν ολόκληρα brand names για πάντα (on telecoms και προβλήματα που είχε τον πρώτο χρόνο, tellas, κτλ).




> Πάνο εγώ τα φωνάζω αυτά εδώ και χρόνια.
> 
> Μόνο που δεν φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Γιατί;
> 
> Γιατί η εναλλακτικοί ελέγχουν την ΕΕΤΤ - έχουν γίνει καρτέλ.
> 
> Εναλλακτικοί == ΕΕΤΤ.
> ...


Αν οι εναλλακτικοί έλεγχαν την ΕΕΤΤ (αστεία και μόνο η σκέψη), η ΕΕΤΤ θα έβαζε κανόνες κοστοστρέφειας στον ΟΤΕ πολύ αυστηρότερους από τώρα, και θα έβαζε ανώτατο όριο παράδοσης βρόχων κτλ τις 3 μέρες, για να παίρνουν SLA / $ οι εναλλακτικοί. Αντίθετα, μέχρι και στο RUO 2010 οι χρόνοι παράδοσης ας πούμε έχουν μείνει ίδιοι, και μεγάλοι, είτε μεσολαβεί φορητότητα είτε όχι.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν οι εναλλακτικοί έλεγχαν την ΕΕΤΤ (αστεία και μόνο η σκέψη), η ΕΕΤΤ θα έβαζε κανόνες κοστοστρέφειας στον ΟΤΕ πολύ αυστηρότερους από τώρα, και θα έβαζε ανώτατο όριο παράδοσης βρόχων κτλ τις 3 μέρες, για να παίρνουν SLA / $ οι εναλλακτικοί. Αντίθετα, μέχρι και στο RUO 2010 οι χρόνοι παράδοσης ας πούμε έχουν μείνει ίδιοι, και μεγάλοι, είτε μεσολαβεί φορητότητα είτε όχι.



Σε εκείνη την περίπτωση δεν θα είχε βαρέσει κανόνι η tele xx xx, acn,  θα είχαν λεφτά απο τον ΟΤΕ.    :Whistle: 

Το παν είναι αυτά που θα θελάνε,   να είναι μέσα πραγματικών πλαισίων 

Πάντως δεν εκάνε μόνη της η ΕΕΤΤ την κοστοστρέφεια,   ούτε πχ οι 3 μέρες θα ηταν φυσιολογικές μιας και οι τεχνικοί των παροχών  πάνε κάθε πότε στα δικά τους ΑΚ.............


Αλήθεια RUΟ θα βγάλουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι;  δηλάδη τι πρέπει να γίνει για να φύγεις απο αυτούς;  (αν θέλεις φυσικά)

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και να ξεφύγουμε από την καθολική τιμολόγηση? Καλύτερα θα ήταν ο φορέας να κατάφερνε να καλύπτεσαι και από εναλλακτικό


Μα πλέον το μπορεί,  οι επιδοτήσεις αυτό έδειξαν,  αλλά μπορείς να τους υποχρεώσεις;

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ είπα τι θα συνέβαινε αν "οι εναλλακτικοί έλεγχαν την ΕΕΤΤ". Εφόσον αυτό δε συμβαίνει (η ΕΕΤΤ του Αλεξανδρίδη ήταν ουδέτερη-προς-εχθρική-στο-να-χρησιμοποιήσει-το-μέγεθός-του-για-να-συντρίψει-τα-πάντα, και η τωρινή είναι Dr. House compatible, και μόνο αυτό), δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε υποθετικά.

----------


## SfH

> Μα πλέον το μπορεί, οι επιδοτήσεις αυτό έδειξαν, αλλά μπορείς να τους υποχρεώσεις;


Οι περισσότεροι ασχολούνται ( άσχετα αν το κάνουν με το σωστό τρόπο, καθυστερημένα η με κυκλώματα άλλων ). Αν ο φίλος μας είναι σε επιδοτούμενη ζώνη, αργά η γρήγορα θα έχει κι άλλες επιλογές ( αλήθεια, έχει μείνει κανεις άλλος που δεν έχει υλοποιήσει ακόμα ? ). Εάν όχι, να δει γιατί δεν ήταν επιδοτούμενη η ζώνη του.

----------


## manicx

> Η μονη βελτιωση που βλεπω να μπορει να γινει απο πλευρας εναλλακτικων ειναι να βαλουν ANNEX-M.


Δεν είναι η μόνη. Αρχικά θα έπρεπε να βρουν λύση στο κάκιστο peering που έχουν όλοι τους τόσο σε Ελλάδα όσο και σε εξωτερικό. To ΑΝΝΕΧ-Μ είναι marketing λύση φρου-φρου και αρώματα. To peering είναι αναγκαία λύση, ουσίας. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μετά τον ΟΤΕ είναι ο ON η οποία προς εξωτερικό παίζει με OTEGlobe. Δίνει και fast path!  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ είπα τι θα συνέβαινε αν "οι εναλλακτικοί έλεγχαν την ΕΕΤΤ". Εφόσον αυτό δε συμβαίνει (η ΕΕΤΤ του Αλεξανδρίδη ήταν ουδέτερη-προς-εχθρική-στο-να-χρησιμοποιήσει-το-μέγεθός-του-για-να-συντρίψει-τα-πάντα, και η τωρινή είναι Dr. House compatible, και μόνο αυτό), δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε υποθετικά.


Δεν θα το έλεγα, 
ο Αλεξανδρίδης κακά τα ψέματα,  τους έδωσε το ατού που χρειαζόταν  αν κάνανε χρήση ή οχι είναι δικό τους θέμα.

Από την άλλη μην ξεχνάμε οτι μόνο ένας πάροχος έχει την ένδειξη ΣΙΑ,  όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν  guidelines,  και δημόσιες διαβουλεύσεις  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε (γενικότερα συμφωνούμε σε περισσότερα πράγματα απ' όσα μπορεί να νομίζεις  :Razz: )

----------


## STARJOHN

Η κινηση αυτη του ΟΤΕ εχει στοχο να χτυπησει τους αλλους παροχους και καλα κανει.Ομως δεν εδιαφερεται για τους συνδρομητες του γιατι αν εδιαφεροταν εδω και χρονια θα ειχε λυσει το προβλημα των αποστασεων απο τα Α/Κ με διαφορες τεχνολογιες που υπαρχουν για να μπορουν ολοι να εχουν ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες και οχι να εχει στοχο το κερδος και τποτα αλλο.

----------


## malawi

για να επαναφερω λιγο το θεμα εκει που ξεκινησε, πιστευεται πως οντως απο αυριο το πρωι υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξυπνησω και να δω 24αρα απο 8αρα? :Thinking:

----------


## artem

Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα αρχίσουν από αύριο οι αναβαθμίσεις, ναι.
Το ξέρω από άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ και αύριο αυτός θα ξεκινήσει τις αναβαθμίσεις.
Επίσης, και από ΕΕΤΤ την ίδια πληροφόρηση είχα ακριβώς. Οπότε, ναι, ξεκινούν.  :Smile:

----------


## takisx

Εκτός θέματος βέβαια αλλά όχι κι εντελώς εκτός...
Σερνόμαστε στην Αθήνα εδώ και δύο ώρες περίπου ή απλή σύμπτωση...
Είμαι Πετράλωνα και δύο φίλοι ένας Βύρωνα και ο άλλος Παγκράτι είναι στα ίδια...
Μετά από περίπου μία τριετία τραυματικής εμπειρίας στη Τελλάς επέστρεψα εδώ και 
τρεις μήνες στον ΟΤΕ και στο διάστημα αυτό πρώτη φορά παρατηρώ κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει ενεργοποίηση φορητότητας σε κάτω από 10 εργάσιμες. Ακόμα και αν όλα είναι έτοιμα (π.χ. σε περιπτώσεις φορητότητας από εναλλακτικό σε εναλλακτικό, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ), ο αριθμός αποδεσμεύεται ΜΟΝΟ τότε, και δεν υπάρχει καν ένα κουμπί ας πούμε που να δηλώνει "όλα έτοιμα - ολοκληρώστε σε 4 μέρες". Οι 10 μέρες είναι "υποχρεωτικές".


Δεν μιλαω για φορητοτητα αλλα για νεα ολοκαινουρια γραμμη.

Οταν παω για γραμμη απο το μηδεν στον ΟΤΕ και θελω 3 εργασιμες και παω για νεα γραμμη στην οποια ΝετΟνε και θελει 2 βδομαδες  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν θα τους κάψει ο ΟΤΕ,  μόνοι τους το κάνουν


Exactly my point  :Wink:

----------


## malawi

> Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα αρχίσουν από αύριο οι αναβαθμίσεις, ναι.
> Το ξέρω από άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ και αύριο αυτός θα ξεκινήσει τις αναβαθμίσεις.
> Επίσης, και από ΕΕΤΤ την ίδια πληροφόρηση είχα ακριβώς. Οπότε, ναι, ξεκινούν.


απο ποια περιοχη θα ξεκινησει τις αναβαθμισεις ο φιλος σου? να βγαλουμε και κανενα παραπανω αποκλειστικο...  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Καλά, δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι οι βλάβες του ΟΤΕ κλείνουν και με επιτυχία πάντα, καμία σχέση, αλλά ναι σα γενικό κανόνα είναι ένα σκαλί πιο πάνω. Βέβαια δεν ενδιαφέρεται (ούτε σε δικούς του πελάτες) ο ΟΤΕ αν κάποιος που π.χ. συγχρόνιζε στα 16.000 μια μέρα ξαφνικά έπεφτε στα 11.000. Η απάντηση θα ήταν "θέλετε να πάτε στο conn-x 8 Mbps? Αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε".


Καλα και οι αλλοι τα ιδια κανουν, του στυλ σε κατεβαζουμε προφιλ για να μην αποσυγχρονιζεις. Το θεμα δεν ειναι με κατεβασεις προφιλ, το θεμα ειναι να βρεις που ειναι η βλαβη και να την διορθωσεις.

Οταν η βλαβη ειναι καλωδιακη ή σε επιπεδο υποδομης, επειδη το δικτυο ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ φυσικα προηγουνται οι δικοι του εναντι των αλλων. Και δεν ειδα ποτε καμια ΕΕΤΤ να κοπτεται για αυτο ουτε ειδα κανενα εναλλακτικο να κανει θεμα και "φασαρια" για αυτο.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν μιλαω για φορητοτητα αλλα για νεα ολοκαινουρια γραμμη.
> 
> Οταν παω για γραμμη απο το μηδεν στον ΟΤΕ και θελω 3 εργασιμες και παω για νεα γραμμη στην οποια ΝετΟνε και θελει 2 βδομαδες 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point


Την κατασκευή της γραμμής στο W-CRM OTE δεν την κάνει ο εναλλακτικός. Συγκεκριμένα η netone μιας και την ανέφερες, λόγω μικρού φόρτου νέων αιτήσεων / μικρού μεγέθους κτλ, άνετα θα μπορούσε να σου έχει γραμμή έτοιμη σε 3 μέρες. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν την κατασκευάζει σε 3 μέρες, sorry  :Razz: 

Τέλος πάντων, η αγορά είναι στρεβλή από πολλές μεριές, ας μην το αναλύουμε άλλο, ουδείς άσφαλτος άλλωστε (© Angela Dimitriou)

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 1 minutes and 5 seconds later ........




> Καλα και οι αλλοι τα ιδια κανουν, του στυλ σε κατεβαζουμε προφιλ για να μην αποσυγχρονιζεις. Το θεμα δεν ειναι με κατεβασεις προφιλ, το θεμα ειναι να βρεις που ειναι η βλαβη και να την διορθωσεις.
> 
> Οταν η βλαβη ειναι καλωδιακη ή σε επιπεδο υποδομης, επειδη το δικτυο ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ φυσικα προηγουνται οι δικοι του εναντι των αλλων. Και δεν ειδα ποτε καμια ΕΕΤΤ να κοπτεται για αυτο ουτε ειδα κανενα εναλλακτικο να κανει θεμα και "φασαρια" για αυτο.


Ο ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζει ότι "το RUO προβλέπει απάντηση σε 2 εργάσιμες, και αυτή δίνεται". Το ότι η απάντηση μπορεί να μην είναι σωστή είναι μια εντελώς άλλη ιστορία...

----------


## Sebu

> *Σε ένα δίκτυο που θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει (αυτό της Craig Wireless) από τις 30 αρχικά εγκατεστημένες κεραίες Wimax, οι 29 είναι χωρίς άδεια εδώ και χρόνια.
> 
> *Τα δικαιώματα διέλευσης δεν έχουν υπογραφεί ακόμα σε νόμο, και μπορεί ο Δήμος Πειραιά π.χ. να ζητάει από κάποιον για να σκάψει 1.000 € / μέτρο, και ο Δήμος Γλυφάδας 3.000 € / μέτρο. Δεν υπάρχει όριο, ούτε έλεγχος.
> 
> *Είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο απ' ότι πιστεύει κάποιος το να σκάψει κτλ σε κλίμακα fiber to the home με το υπάρχον πλαίσιο.
> 
> **Last but not least, το VDSL δεν βρισκόταν ούτε σαν έννοια σε οποιοδήποτε θεσμικό ή κανονιστικό πλαίσιο, πουθενά, και θα πρωτοεμφανιστεί σαν "αδεσμοποίητος τοπικός υποβρόχος" στο RUO 2010. Πως ακριβώς να το υλοποιούσε κάποιος το 2007 ας πούμε? Με fiber to the home?*


α) Δεν φταιω εγω και κανενας αν καποιοι δεν καταλαβαν οτι ειναι οικονομικοτερο να αναπτυξουν το Win Max (απο το να σκαβουν και να περνανε οπτικες και να στηνουν dslams συνεγκαταστασης) και δεν ηθελαν να συγκρουστουν με τις μεγαλες αδερφες της κινητης.

β) Δεν φταιω εγω αν οι εναλλακτικοι μας δεν μπορουν να πιεσουν απο κοινου με ενα κοινο συντονιστικο οργανο ή ενωση το κρατος και τα θεσμικα οργανα πχ ΕΕΤΤ για το κοστος των δικαιωματων διελευσης. Πχ οι εταιρειες Leasing στην Ελλαδα παρολο που ανταγωνιζονται μεταξυ τους εχουν την Ενωση Ελληνικων Εταιρειων Leasing για να "πιεζει" το κρατος και τους αρμοδιους φορεις για θεματα που τις αφορουν. Ομοιως υπαρχει η Ενωση Ελληνων Ακτοπλόων, η Ενωση Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων κτλ. Που ειναι η Ενωση Ελληνικων Εταιρειων Εναλλακτιων Φορεων Σταθερης Τηλεφωνιας??? Πως περιμενουν μετα να αλλαξουν τα πραγματα??? Θα μυρισει ο χ,ψ Αλεξανδριδης τα νυχια του ή θα περιμενουμε καθε φορα ενα φωστηρα υπουργο Χατζηδακη να θελει να αφησει εργο???

γ) Δεν φταιω εγω αν καποιοι δεν θελουν να κουνησουν τη βαρκα και να ανοιξουν δρομους. Αν καποιος ηθελε να δωσει FTTH το 2007 σε ενα και μονο δημο, θα του το απαγορευε το κρατος ή η ΕΕΤΤ???? Αν ερχοταν μια Ευρωπαϊκη εταιρεια τηλεπικοινωνιων και ηθελε μονο στο Δημο Μοσχατου να δωσει FTTH σε ολα τα σπιτια, θα της ελεγε το Ελληνικο Κρατος δεν εχω ετοιμο θεσμικο πλαισιο ελα το 2010 που θα φτιαξω RUO???? Ή με την πιεση της Ε.Ε. θα φτιαχναμε θεσμικο πλαισιο σε μια νυχτα. Θα απαγορευες σε μια Ευρωπαικη εταιρεια εντος των συνορων της ΕΕ που επιτρεπεται η ελευθερη κινηση κεφαλαιων, εταιρειων και ανθρωπων, να πραγματοποιησει επενδυσεις γιατι δεν εχεις RUO για το vdsl ή το FTTH. Koψε το λαιμο σου και φτιαξε. Για αυτο μια ζωη πληρωνουμε προστιμα. Τα ιδια ειχε γινει και με τις ναυτιλιακες που δεν επιτρεποταν εταιρειες χωρις αδεια απο το ΥΠΕΝ και χωρις Ελληνικη σημαια να κανουν πλοες εσωτερικου στο Αιγαιο αφου τις αδειες και τις γραμμες τις εδινε το Υπουργειο και μολις κλειναν οι θεσεις και οι γραμμες απαγορευοταν να μπει αλλος. Αφου τιμωρηθηκαμε απο την ΕΕ μολις μας ζητησαν τα προστιμα εκει γυρω στο 2004 αποφασισαμε να απελευθερωσουμε τις θαλασσιες μεταφορες με την αρση του περιφημου cabotage και το καναμε και με εφε σαν χωρα και κυβερνηση οτι καναμε μεγαλη επιτυχια υπερ του Ελληνα πολιτη/καταναλωτη.

Τις εξελιξεις τις καθοριζεις εσυ σαν παροχος, εταιρεια,Α.Ε., ΕΠΕ. Δεν περιμενεις να κινηθει το δεινοσαυρικο Ελληνικο Δημοσιο. Αλλιως σαν εταιρεια εισαι καταδικασμενος.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Την κατασκευή της γραμμής στο W-CRM OTE δεν την κάνει ο εναλλακτικός. Συγκεκριμένα η netone μιας και την ανέφερες, λόγω μικρού φόρτου νέων αιτήσεων / μικρού μεγέθους κτλ, άνετα θα μπορούσε να σου έχει γραμμή έτοιμη σε 3 μέρες. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν την κατασκευάζει σε 3 μέρες, sorry 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, η αγορά είναι στρεβλή από πολλές μεριές, ας μην το αναλύουμε άλλο, ουδείς άσφαλτος άλλωστε (© Angela Dimitriou)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 1 minutes and 5 seconds later ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζει ότι "το RUO προβλέπει απάντηση σε 2 εργάσιμες, και αυτή δίνεται". Το ότι η απάντηση μπορεί να μην είναι σωστή είναι μια εντελώς άλλη ιστορία...


Μα αυτο σου λεω ωρε συ  :Razz: 

Οτι ο ΟΤΕ για τους δικους του κανει 3 μερες ενεργοποιηση ενω η ΝετΟνε ακομα και πριν μερικους μηνες ηθελε για πλακα 10 εργασιμες. Εγω θα πιεσω να αλλαξει η κατασταση και να πιεστει ο ΟΤΕ  :Razz:  ??????

Οι εναλλακτικοι σαν εταιρειες που εχουν εννομο συμφερον και ζημιωνονται απο αυτο επρεπε να πιεσουν.

Για εμενα εδω και χρονια με οτι μεσα ειχαν ως προς τον απολυτο λειτουργικο διαχωρισμο του ΟΤΕ σε εταιρεια υπηρεσιων και εταιρεια υποδομων (η δευτερη υπο τον ελεγχο του Δημοσιου η πρωτη πληρως ιδιωτικοποιημενη χωρις καμια συμμετοχη του Κρατους).

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν είναι η μόνη. Αρχικά θα έπρεπε να βρουν λύση στο κάκιστο peering που έχουν όλοι τους τόσο σε Ελλάδα όσο και σε εξωτερικό. To ΑΝΝΕΧ-Μ είναι marketing λύση φρου-φρου και αρώματα. To peering είναι αναγκαία λύση, ουσίας. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μετά τον ΟΤΕ είναι ο ON η οποία προς εξωτερικό παίζει με OTEGlobe. Δίνει και fast path!


το GR-IX δεν σου κανει? εξαιρουμενης της forthnet

----------


## sexrazat

> Την κατασκευή της γραμμής στο W-CRM OTE δεν την κάνει ο εναλλακτικός. Συγκεκριμένα η netone μιας και την ανέφερες, λόγω μικρού φόρτου νέων αιτήσεων / μικρού μεγέθους κτλ, άνετα θα μπορούσε να σου έχει γραμμή έτοιμη σε 3 μέρες. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν την κατασκευάζει σε 3 μέρες, sorry


Δεν νομίζω ότι σήμερα πλέον το πρόβλημα είναι οι χρόνοι παράδοσης. Πρόβλημα ήταν όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε το full llu. 
Επίσης συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Όταν κάποιος συνδρομητής ζητάει νέα γραμμή από ΟΤΕ όλη η διαδικασία γίνεται μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ ενδουπηρεσιακά και είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτοματοποιημένη. Δεν ανακατεύεται άλλη εταιρεία ούτε υπάρχουν τόσες ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες όπως στην περίπτωση που ανακατεύεται και ο ΟΤΕ και ο πάροχος.
Επίσης θα πρέπει ο χρόνος να μετριέται από την ημέρα που το αίτημα έφτασε στα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ και μέχρι την παράδοση στον πάροχο. Το πότε κατατέθηκε το αίτημα στον πάροχο, πότε αυτό επεξεργάσθηκε και στάλθηκε στο w-crm και πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε ο βρόχος από τον πάροχο δεν μπορεί να αφορούν τον ΟΤΕ.
Αλλά και οι 3 μέρες που κατά κόρον γράφονται για τον ΟΤΕ, σε πολλά κέντρα μεγάλων πόλεων δεν ισχύουν. Υπάρχουν περιοχές της Αθήνας πχ που είχαν ή έχουν χρόνους κατασκευής και πάνω από 10 μέρες, έχω πετύχει και 18.

Τέλος πάντων δεν είναι το πρόβλημα οι χρόνοι παράδοσης.

----------


## Georgevtr

Κάλλιο αργά παρά *π*ΟΤΕ.
 :Respekt:

----------


## lackyard

Πλέον και επίσημα στο oteshop υπάρχουν 2 ταχύτητες: στα 2 και τα 24 mbps.

----------


## baskon

> Πλέον και επίσημα στο oteshop υπάρχουν 2 ταχύτητες: στα 2 και τα 24 mbps.


Επισημο ήταν από όταν το είπαμε την παρασκευή το μεσημερι...
Απλώς τώρα ειναι σιγουροι ακομα και οι πιο δυσπιστοι οτι δε λεγαμε μπαρουφες..
Μεσα στη βδομαδα παντως με βλεπω για dp24..

----------


## kmpatra

Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας από τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές? 'Η ειναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα?

----------


## ownagE_

> Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας από τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές? 'Η ειναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα?


Ε κάτσε βρε.
Πολύ βιάζεσαι, σήμερα αρχίζουν..  :Razz:

----------


## takisx

> Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας από τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές? 'Η ειναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα?


έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποιο σχετικό θέμα για τις αναβαθμίσεις;

----------


## alany

> Αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας από τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές? 'Η ειναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα?


Βάζω στοίχημα μέχρι την Παρασκευή 16/4/10 στην Αττική θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί το 80% των συνδρομητών μην πω το 100%.

----------


## tsioy

> έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποιο σχετικό θέμα για τις αναβαθμίσεις;


Αυτό.


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## kmpatra

> Βάζω στοίχημα μέχρι την Παρασκευή 16/4/10 στην Αττική θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί το 80% των συνδρομητών μην πω το 100%.




Off Topic


		<πλάκα> Κράτα μικρό καλάθι. Τωρα τελευταία δεν σου βγαίνει. Θυμίσου τα καρτοκινητά της κοσμοτέ  :Razz:  </πλάκα>

----------


## baskon

> Βάζω στοίχημα μέχρι την Παρασκευή 16/4/10 στην Αττική θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί το 80% των συνδρομητών μην πω το 100%.


ΤΟ στοιχηματακι το παω....Εαν εννοεις και τους 2αρηδες τότε ειμαι 150% σιγουρος οτι θα το κερδισω...
Εγω για τους 8ρηδες υπολογιζω μέχρι τελος Απριλιου να έχουν αναβαθμιστει σχεδον όλοι σε Αττικη Θεσσαλονικη..
Για τους 2αρηδες μεχρι και τον Ιουνιο θα ασχολουμαστε σιγουρα..

Ετσι και αλλιως δε καιγεται τοσο πολυ ο Οτε να κανει την αναβαθμιση..Πιο πολυ τον ενδιαφερει να *παρει πισω* πελατες καθως και να *διαφημισει* ότι σας δινω double play με 24αρα με ελαχιστα χρηματα πανω απο τους εναλλακτικους..
Τωρα αν εσενα σε αναβαθμισει 10 μερες αργοτερα δεν εγινε τιποτα..
Ετσι και αλλιως θα εχεις ακουσει τις νεες τιμες απο τις διαφημισεις κλπ..

----------


## manicx

> το GR-IX δεν σου κανει? εξαιρουμενης της forthnet


To GR-IX μου κάνει για την Ελλάδα. Αλλά κι εκεί, οι εναλλακτικοί ήταν τελευταίοι ή δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα. Για εξωτερικό δεν μιλάμε. Μόνο η ON το έχει σώσει.

----------


## SfH

> To GR-IX μου κάνει για την Ελλάδα. Αλλά κι εκεί, οι εναλλακτικοί ήταν τελευταίοι ή δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα. Για εξωτερικό δεν μιλάμε. Μόνο η ON το έχει σώσει.


Για εξωτερικό , όλα τα uplinks των ελληνικών isp είναι σε decix/amsix/linx και διαφορα αλλα IX. Που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα ? Το αν έχουν γεμίσει τα κυκλώματα μερικών μερικών, δεν έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το δίκτυο των uplinks τους και τα peering αυτών. Στο κάτω κάτω, οι περισσότεροι ελληνικοί βγαίνουν έχω από tier-1 ( που υποτίθεται ότι έχουν καλή ποιότητα δικτύου/κτλ )

----------


## gcf

9:40 πμ έκανα την αίτηση για dp24 (από conn-x 24 + conn-x talk), 11:00 πμ ήρθε sms ότι η αλλαγή έγινε.

----------


## euri

> 9:40 πμ έκανα την αίτηση για dp24 (από conn-x 24 + conn-x talk), 11:00 πμ ήρθε sms ότι η αλλαγή έγινε.


Θα σου στείλουν και νέο router;

----------


## redcom7

> 9:40 πμ έκανα την αίτηση για dp24 (από conn-x 24 + conn-x talk), 11:00 πμ ήρθε sms ότι η αλλαγή έγινε.


δηλαδη ποσο κλειδωνει τωρα το router????


τα ιδια με πριν ή ειναι καλυτερα???



ενδειαφερον παντως θα ειχε να μαθαιναμε τι γινεται σε περιπτωσεις που ζηταει το DP24 καποιος που να ειχε dp8    :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## euri

> δηλαδη ποσο κλειδωνει τωρα το router????
> 
> 
> τα ιδια με πριν ή ειναι καλυτερα???


Δεν έχει λόγο να αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.  Όσο έπιανε πριν θα πιάνει και τώρα.  Η αλλαγή που γίνεται δεν περιλαμβάνει "τεχνικές τροποποιήσεις", αλλά αλλαγή πακέτου τιμολόγησης.

----------


## gcf

> Θα σου στείλουν και νέο router;


Ναι, δίνουν ενσύρματο, ή έκπτωση στο ασύρματο.

Η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει στα 16, όσο και πριν, απλά αλλάζει η τιμολόγηση.

----------


## manicx

> Για εξωτερικό , όλα τα uplinks των ελληνικών isp είναι σε decix/amsix/linx και διαφορα αλλα IX. Που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα ? Το αν έχουν γεμίσει τα κυκλώματα μερικών μερικών, δεν έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το δίκτυο των uplinks τους και τα peering αυτών. Στο κάτω κάτω, οι περισσότεροι ελληνικοί βγαίνουν έχω από tier-1 ( που υποτίθεται ότι έχουν καλή ποιότητα δικτύου/κτλ )


Τα κυκλώματα αρκετών ISP είναι ασταθέστατα. Πέραν αυτού, μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τα κυκλώματα ενός ξένου ISP ή και αυτά της Oteglobe, με αυτό που παρέχουν οι υπόλοιποι Έλληνικοί ISPs;

----------


## Sovjohn

Δηλαδή θεωρείς τις Level 3, Seabone, Verizon, Global Crossing κτλ "χειρότερες" σαν όνομα? Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε αυτές, ή οι ISP που τις χρησιμοποιούν, για τις δυσλειτουργίες... Μη μπλέκουμε όμως τις βούρτσες με μην πω τι και τα μηδενίζουμε όλα?

----------


## SfH

Αυτό που είπε ο sovjohn.

Και για να επεκταθώ λίγο, μερικοί απλά έχουν αρκετή χωρητικότητα για να μη σέρνονται τα πάντα εαν χάσουν κάποιο κύκλωμα για λίγο.

----------


## manicx

> Δηλαδή θεωρείς τις Level 3, Seabone, Verizon, Global Crossing κτλ "χειρότερες" σαν όνομα? Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε αυτές, ή οι ISP που τις χρησιμοποιούν, για τις δυσλειτουργίες... Μη μπλέκουμε όμως τις βούρτσες με μην πω τι και τα μηδενίζουμε όλα?


Σαν όνομα ας είναι ότι θέλουν. Σαν λειτουργία αυτή τη στιγμή, όπου παίζουν σε Ελλάδα είναι μάπα. Απλά, όμορφα, συναρπαστικά. Επί 24ώρου βάσης.

----------


## baskon

Το απογευματακι θα κανω και εγω αιτησουλα..Εχω ετοιμασει τα χαρτια για τη μεριζομενη και ειμαι ετοιμος για dp24..Λογικά Παρασκευη-Σαββατο θα ειμαι οκ..

----------


## SfH

> Σαν όνομα ας είναι ότι θέλουν. Σαν λειτουργία αυτή τη στιγμή, όπου παίζουν σε Ελλάδα είναι μάπα. Απλά, όμορφα, συναρπαστικά. Επί 24ώρου βάσης.


Το λες αυτό όντας πελάτης κάποιου ή απλά κρίνεις από τους ελληνικούς isp ?

----------


## lewton

Off Topic





> Γιατί;
> 
> Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;
> 
> Τηρείται αυτό;


Wan η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε πάω για το πάθος με το οποίο παλεύεις να μας πείσεις για αυτά που πιστεύεις, αλλά η κριτική σου έχει μείνει 3 χρόνια πίσω (τότε που κάποιος γνωστός σου παρήγγειλε γραμμή για το κέντρο Α και του την παρέδωσαν - με ευθύνη κατά βάση του εναλλακτικού αλλά και δευτερευόντως του ΟΤΕ - στο κέντρο Β).

Την εποχή κατά την οποία η πιθανότητα να υπάρξει πρόβλημα κατά τις διαδικασίες έχει περιοριστεί πολύ κοντά στο 0%, και κατά την οποία μπορεί να δεις εμένα να γράφω απερίφραστα καλά λόγια για τον ΟΤΕ ή κάποιον γνωστό του ΟΤΕτζίδικου μπλοκ να παραδέχεται λάθη και παραλείψεις από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, επιμένεις να μας πηγαίνεις στο 2007.
Να πω ότι με ενοχλεί; Δε θα το πώ - άλλωστε το vintage έχει τη χάρη του (πέταξα σήμερα με αεροπλάνο της Αlitalia τουλάχιστον 15τίας και συγκινήθηκα από την last-century αισθητική του). 
Αλλά σε λυπάμαι που μέσα στη συζήτηση για το 2010 εμφανίζεσαι ως ο απόλυτος δεινόσαυρος.

Η συμβουλή μου είναι να κάνεις ένα μικρό update στα επιχειρήματά σου.  :Wink:

----------


## karetsos

άντε αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ, τώρα κλειδώνω στα 17900... να δω τι θα την κάνω τόση ταχύτητα...

----------


## ownagE_

> άντε αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ, τώρα κλειδώνω στα 17900... να δω τι θα την κάνω τόση ταχύτητα...


Σοβαρά?
Σε άλλαξαν μόνοι?

----------


## boliziner

> άντε αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ, τώρα κλειδώνω στα 17900... να δω τι θα την κάνω τόση ταχύτητα...


Μοίρασε στους γείτονες  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Και νέα τιμή  € 22,88

----------


## George978

http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/c...per_offer.html

----------


## karetsos

> Σοβαρά?
> Σε άλλαξαν μόνοι?



όχι, έκανα αίτηση πρωί πρωί...

----------


## harris

> όχι, έκανα αίτηση πρωί πρωί...


Από ποιο πακέτο σε ποιο;  :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		Άλλαξε και το προφίλ σου  :Wink:

----------


## KoulisHHH

να ρωτησω μενω Σαλονικη κ συγκεκριμενα Αμπελοκηπους ..ποτε θα γινουν εκε οι αναβαθμισεις???εχω 8αρα...αν παρω τηλ στον ΟΤΕ? στο 134?

----------


## Raven84

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wan η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε πάω για το πάθος με το οποίο παλεύεις να μας πείσεις για αυτά που πιστεύεις, αλλά η κριτική σου έχει μείνει 3 χρόνια πίσω (τότε που κάποιος γνωστός σου παρήγγειλε γραμμή για το κέντρο Α και του την παρέδωσαν - με ευθύνη κατά βάση του εναλλακτικού αλλά και δευτερευόντως του ΟΤΕ - στο κέντρο Β).
> 
> Την εποχή κατά την οποία η πιθανότητα να υπάρξει πρόβλημα κατά τις διαδικασίες έχει περιοριστεί πολύ κοντά στο 0%, και κατά την οποία μπορεί να δεις εμένα να γράφω απερίφραστα καλά λόγια για τον ΟΤΕ ή κάποιον γνωστό του ΟΤΕτζίδικου μπλοκ να παραδέχεται λάθη και παραλείψεις από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, επιμένεις να μας πηγαίνεις στο 2007.
> Να πω ότι με ενοχλεί; Δε θα το πώ - άλλωστε το vintage έχει τη χάρη του (πέταξα σήμερα με αεροπλάνο της Αlitalia τουλάχιστον 15τίας και συγκινήθηκα από την last-century αισθητική του). 
> ...




Off Topic


		 Αδερφέ lewton αυτό αρκούσε σαν συμβουλή για τον WAn, τσάμπα τα bytes που χάλασες...



> Έβγα απ' την σπηλιά


Αlitalia+mad dog= συνδυασμός που σκοτώνει :Razz:

----------


## -21grams

Εξετάζω (κι εγώ) το ενδεχόμενο επιστροφής στον ΟΤΕ για 1η φορά μετά το 2005 ανατρέχοντας στο παρόν thread τακτικά για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις. 
Είπα λοιπόν να ελέγξω το νούμερο μου για *διαθεσιμότητα* Conn-x/Conn-x TV (αν και το 2ο δεν με ενδιαφέρει τουλάχιστον στην παρούσα φάση) και εξεπλάγην όταν πήρα αρνητική απάντηση για αμφότερα.
Διευκρινίζω ότι αυτό συνέβη (συμβαίνει) μέσω της αυτοματοποιημένης φόρμας του *Oteshop.gr* που βρίσκεται εδώ: 
Μηχανή αναζήτησης διαθεσιμότητας Conn-x & Conn-x TV
Αναφέρει:


> Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην  περιοχή σας.
> Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Conn-x TV στην περιοχή  σας.
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση: *12/04/2010 01:01:28*


Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τέτοιος κορεσμός/να μην υπάρχουν πόρτες διαθέσιμες;
ΣΗΜ: Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλο τεχνικής φύσεως πρόβλημα αφού η απόσταση από το/τα DSLAM (βάσει των στατιστικών που βλέπω στο DP της HOL που έχω έως τώρα) είναι μικρή και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής είναι ΟΚ.

(Wild guess)
Μήπως η φόρμα αυτή αφορά όσους είναι ΗΔΗ συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ σε κάποιο άλλο πακέτο και _εξαιρεί_ αριθμούς που αντιστοιχούν σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους;

----------


## redcom7

> (Wild guess)
> Μήπως η φόρμα αυτή αφορά όσους είναι ΗΔΗ συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ σε κάποιο άλλο πακέτο και εξαιρεί αριθμούς που αντιστοιχούν σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους;


ναι νομιζω αυτο ειναι ...


καλυτερα θα ηταν να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο στο 134 θα το σηκωσουν αμεσως....

και εκει μαλλον θα σου ζητησουν αλλο τηλεφωνο εκει που μενεις πο γειτονια ή την πολυκατοικια και θα σου πουν περιπου ποσο θα συχρονιζεις.. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> (Wild guess)
> Μήπως η φόρμα αυτή αφορά όσους είναι ΗΔΗ συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ σε κάποιο άλλο πακέτο και _εξαιρεί_ αριθμούς που αντιστοιχούν σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους;


Δεν έχει λογική αυτό... καμία...

Πάντως κι εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή μου λέει το ίδιο με σένα...




> Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας.
>  						Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Conn-x TV στην περιοχή  σας.


Μάλλον κάτι θα συμβαίνει με το site του ΟΤΕ... δεν εξηγείται τέτοιο πράγμα...

----------


## uncharted

hint: γιατι οι εναλλακτικοι (εκτος απο αριθμο βροχου) συνηθως ζητανε και εναν γειτονικο αριθμο ΟΤΕ?  :Wink:

----------


## euri

Περιοχή Πανόραμα Θεσσαλονίκης




> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps , 8Mbps , 24Mbps
> 
> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Conn-x TV* στην περιοχή σας. Προϋπόθεση είναι να διαθέτετε ταχύτητα πρόσβασης 2Mbps, 8Mbps ή 24Mbps.


 :Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannis Ch.

Συγνωμη,μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω επειδη δεν καταλαβα κατι καλα,χρειαζεται να παρουμε τηλεφωνο για να γινει η αναβαθμιση στις ταχυτητες?Δεν γινεται αυτοματα?

----------


## harris

> hint: γιατι οι εναλλακτικοι (εκτος απο αριθμο βροχου) συνηθως ζητανε και εναν γειτονικο αριθμο ΟΤΕ?


Δεν έχει να κάνει αυτό... απλά για να διπλοτσεκάρουν ότι δεν παίζει φορητότητα. Είναι άσχετο με το γιατί το site του ΟΤΕ μας λέει ότι δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα σε τόσο κεντρικά Α/Κ  :Wink:

----------


## Ntalton

Το ιδιο παιζει και σε μενα παιδες, και στον αριθμο του τηλεφωνου του πατερα μου (εχει forthnet). Μαλλον κατι παιζει με τους ενναλακτικους-ΟΤΕ, γιατι ως δια μαγειας, σε εναν φιλο μου που εχει ΟΤΕ στο ιδιο dslam, του δειχνει πληρη διαθεσημοτητα.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν έχει να κάνει αυτό... απλά για να διπλοτσεκάρουν ότι δεν παίζει φορητότητα. Είναι άσχετο με το γιατί το site του ΟΤΕ μας λέει ότι δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα σε τόσο κεντρικά Α/Κ


δεν ειναι ασχετο, προφανως η βαση τους δουλευει μονο με αριθμους ΟΤΕ...

το ιδανικο θα ηταν να επαιζε με αριθμο βροχου, αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει τετοιον (γιατι δεν τον χρειαζεται), τρεχα γυρευε...

----------


## harris

Το ξακαθάρισα... φταίει η φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, όσο και αν ακούγεται γελοίο. Δοκίμασα το τηλέφωνο του διπλανού μου διαμερίσματος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ και δίνει κανονικότατα διαθεσιμότητα  :Whistling: 

Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει πίσω τους πελάτες που έχουν πάει στις εταιρείας μίασμα  :Whistling:

----------


## SfH

Στο σπιτικό μου νούμερο ( στοιχεια @ profile )




> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps , 8Mbps , 24Mbps
> 
> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Conn-x TV* στην περιοχή σας. Προϋπόθεση είναι να διαθέτετε ταχύτητα πρόσβασης 2Mbps, 8Mbps ή 24Mbps.

----------


## harris

> Στο σπιτικό μου νούμερο ( στοιχεια @ profile )


Προφανώς... εσύ είσαι ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## SfH

> Το ξακαθάρισα... φταίει η φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, όσο και αν ακούγεται γελοίο. Δοκίμασα το τηλέφωνο του διπλανού μου διαμερίσματος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ και δίνει κανονικότατα διαθεσιμότητα 
> 
> Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει πίσω τους πελάτες που έχουν πάει στις εταιρείας μίασμα


Λογικό μου ακούγεται. Εάν ο πάροχος X έχει πάρει το νούμερο σου και έχεις μετακομίσει στο κέντρο Z , πως θα το ξέρει ο οτε ?

----------


## uncharted

> Το ξακαθάρισα... φταίει η φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, όσο και αν ακούγεται γελοίο. Δοκίμασα το τηλέφωνο του διπλανού μου διαμερίσματος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ και δίνει κανονικότατα διαθεσιμότητα


τι διαφορετικο λεμε?  :What..?: 

λεω οτι αυτη η βαση (W-CRM?) για καποιον λογο εχει σχεδιαστει να δουλευει *μονο* με αριθμους που ειναι στον ΟΤΕ




> Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει πίσω τους πελάτες που έχουν πάει στις εταιρείας μίασμα


δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο που λες, γι' αυτο μειωσε τιμες, για να παρει πισω πελατεια  :Razz:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Το ξακαθάρισα... φταίει η φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, όσο και αν ακούγεται γελοίο. Δοκίμασα το τηλέφωνο του διπλανού μου διαμερίσματος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ και δίνει κανονικότατα διαθεσιμότητα 
> 
> Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει πίσω τους πελάτες που έχουν πάει στις εταιρείας μίασμα


o OTE δεν μπορεί να έχει τους αριθμούς τηλεφώνων παρόχων, έχει αριθμούς βρόχων

----------


## harris

> Λογικό μου ακούγεται. Εάν ο πάροχος X έχει πάρει το νούμερο σου και έχεις μετακομίσει στο κέντρο Z , πως θα το ξέρει ο οτε ?


Με τον ίδιο ριψοκίνδυνο τρόπο που το κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι όταν ζητάς διαθεσιμότητα στο site τους. 




> δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο που λες, γι' αυτο μειωσε τιμες, για να παρει πισω πελατεια


Εμένα δεν με καλύπτει, οπότε δεν μπορώ και να θέλω  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## arial

Ουτε σε εμενα βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα, οχι οτι θα πηγαινα  :Razz:

----------


## baskon

Η αιτησουλα για dp24 εγινε και εχει καταχωρηθει ηδη..
Περιμενω ενεργοποιηση ωστε να δω διαφορες..Λογικά μεχρι την παρασκευη θα ειμαι ετοιμος.. 
Ετσι και αλλιως τις κλησεις σε αλλη εταιρια δε σκοπευα να τις βαλω(με βολευει πολυ και το Isdn με τα msn)  οπότε ακόμα και απο αποψη οικονομιας μου βγαινει φθηνοτερο να εχω και το ιντερνετ στον Οτε..

----------


## George978

αι εγω αναβαθμισα σε 24

----------


## malawi

> αι εγω αναβαθμισα σε 24


σε αναβάθμισε ο ΟΤΕ η πήρες ΕΣΥ τηλέφωνο και αναβαθμιστηκες;

----------


## George978

Σόρρυ που δεν το διευκρινισα, πήρα εγώ τηλέφωνο

----------


## malawi

> Σόρρυ που δεν το διευκρινισα, πήρα εγώ τηλέφωνο


Εγώ που πήρα χτες το απόγευμα στο 134 μου ειπαν να περιμένω την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση

----------


## kostas007

> Εγώ που πήρα χτες το απόγευμα στο 134 μου ειπαν να περιμένω την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση


φανταζομαι οτι τους εχουν πρηξει! :ROFL:

----------


## baskon

> Εγώ που πήρα χτες το απόγευμα στο 134 μου ειπαν να περιμένω την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση


Μη μπερδευομαστε.Ο φιλος πηρε τηλ.
Τον αναβαθμισαν.Γιατι όμως?
Επειδη ειχε *2αρα* και ζητησε να παει σε 24αρα-double play ή οτι αλλο.
Το λεει και στο προφιλ του για οποιον δε το ειδε οτι ειχε 2αρα.

Οσοι έχετε ηδη 8αρα θα περιμενετε τις αυτοματες αναβαθμισεις.
Ακομα και γνωστο να εχετε στο 134 δε μπορει να σας φτιαξει τωρα.Το ιδιο το συστημα δεν επιτρεπει χειροκινητη αναβαθμιση απο τα 8--24..
Μόνο τεχνικός μπορει να το αλλαξει χειροκινητα μαλλον.

----------


## malawi

> Μη μπερδευομαστε.Ο φιλος πηρε τηλ.
> Τον αναβαθμισαν.Γιατι όμως?
> Επειδη ειχε *2αρα* και ζητησε να παει σε 24αρα-double play ή οτι αλλο.
> Το λεει και στο προφιλ του για οποιον δε το ειδε οτι ειχε 2αρα.
> 
> Οσοι έχετε ηδη 8αρα θα περιμενετε τις αυτοματες αναβαθμισεις.
> Ακομα και γνωστο να εχετε στο 134 δε μπορει να σας φτιαξει τωρα.Το ιδιο το συστημα δεν επιτρεπει χειροκινητη αναβαθμιση απο τα 8--24..
> Μόνο τεχνικός μπορει να το αλλαξει χειροκινητα μαλλον.


υπάρχει καποιος ιδιατερος λόγος λοιπόν που δεν τις ξεκινάνε;

----------


## harris

> υπάρχει καποιος ιδιατερος λόγος λοιπόν που δεν τις ξεκινάνε;


Να θυμίσω ότι δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ανακοίνωση από τον ΟΤΕ ότι ξεκινάει η αναβάθμιση, καθώς και ότι δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ανακοίνωση από την ΕΕΤΤ ότι έχει δώσει την έγκριση για τα νέα πακέτα λιανικής.

----------


## George978

ενημερωτικα η αναβαθμιση εγινε το πρωι στις 9 , αιτηση εγινε εχθες 20.30  :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

> Το ξακαθάρισα... φταίει η φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, όσο και αν ακούγεται γελοίο. Δοκίμασα το τηλέφωνο του διπλανού μου διαμερίσματος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ και δίνει κανονικότατα διαθεσιμότητα 
> 
> Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει πίσω τους πελάτες που έχουν πάει στις εταιρείας μίασμα


Απλά θα πρέπει να αντλήσουν πληροφορίες από τα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ (Προμηθέα) και εκεί δεν υπάρχουν όσα είναι απαραίτητα μιας και ο συνδρομητής είναι κουμπωμένος σε dslam του παρόχου για το οποίο φυσικά δεν έχει στοιχεία ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Sovjohn

Λάθος αντιμετώπιση λοιπόν - Θα έπρεπε να κοιτάει πρώτα το φάσμα / την περιοχή, και είναι εκτός ΟΤΕ να βγάζει μήνυμα "Επιβεβαιώστε την ύπαρξη διαθεσιμότητας με το 134", όχι να βγάζει "Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα". Ούτε ο... Προμηθέας δεν είναι αλάνθαστος.

----------


## euri

11:18 - κλήση στο 134 και υποβολή αιτήματος για μεταφορά από Conn-x 24 σε Conn-x DP24
12:13 - SMS στο κινητό για την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kostas007

τι σημαινει dp?

----------


## Sovjohn

Double play


*Spoiler:*




			Και double penetration, αλλά αυτό αρμόζει σε άλλου είδους σελίδες και όχι εδώ  :Whistle:

----------


## baskon

Μεσα *σε μιση μερα* αλλαξε η μεριζομενη Hol σε dp24 Ote..
ΤΟ attenuation απο 19.5 πηγε 18.5. Ο συγχρονισμος ελαχιστη ανοδο στο down και μικρη πτωση στο up,αλλά θελω να το δω κανα δυο μερες ακομα..
Tα Pings σημαντικη πτωση(20-50 ms).
Το youtube σε τρειλερ 1080p φορτωνει αρκετα πιο γρηγορα..
Το μεγιστο download στα ιδια επιπεδα περιπου αν και θελω να το δω και αυτο τις επομενες μερες..

Με αλλα λογια παντου είναι είτε το ιδιο ειτε λιγο-αρκετα καλυτερα..
Μονο στο συγχρονισμο στο up ειδα μειωση.Αλλά ετσι και αλλιως με τη Hol εστελνα σταθερα μέχρι 85-90,οποτε σε πραγματικές συνθήκες ίσως να στελνω και ταχυτερα τωρα που συγχρονιζω στα 953..

Πλεον οσοι έχουν μεριζόμενη σιγουρα θα πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτουν.Ή θα βαλουν πακετακι απο τον Οτε ή θα πανε εντελως στην αλλη εταιρια..Αλλιως δε συμφερει και απο οικονομικης αποψης να παραμενουν σε μεριζομενη..

----------


## Caret

Μια ερώτηση. Εγώ που έχω 8άρα θα αναβαθμιστώ σε 24άρα. Χρειάζεται να αλλάξω κάτι στο router μου; Πχ να το γυρίσω σε PPPoE; Μέχρι τώρα είναι σε PPPoA.

----------


## kadronarxis

Έπρεπε ήδη να το είχες PPPoE φίλε Caret. PPPoE και LLC encapsulation.
Είναι λίγο πιο σταθερή η γραμμή έτσι.

Λοιπόν, πήρα σήμερα για double play και εγώ επειδή το τηλέφωνο δε σταματάει να δουλεύει και μου είπαν ότι θα χάσω το connxtv για αρκετές μέρες(πάνω απο βδομάδα). Να ξαναπάρω μου είπαν όταν θα έχει γυρίσει αυτόματα από 8 σε 24.

Αυτά. Άντε γερά.

----------


## tiniakos

εγώ είμαι σε PPPoA με Vc και παίζω μια χαρά!!!
Άντε να δούμε στην Τήνο πότε η 8αρα θα γίνει 24αρα?!!!

----------


## alefgr

> Έπρεπε ήδη να το είχες PPPoE φίλε Caret. PPPoE και LLC encapsulation.
> *Είναι λίγο πιο σταθερή η γραμμή* έτσι.


Αυτή είναι γενική συμβουλή προς όλους; Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί από το 2003 που έχω σύνδεση ADSL, το είχα πάντα σε PPPoA/VC. Έχω 2 Mbit σύνδεση και επειδή είμαι στο όριο από πλευράς θορύβου, έχω το λιγότερο μιά με δύο αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Θα δω κάποια διαφορά στο θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων αν το πάω σε PPPoE;

----------


## intech

> Αυτή είναι γενική συμβουλή προς όλους; Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί από το 2003 που έχω σύνδεση ADSL, το είχα πάντα σε PPPoA/VC. Έχω 2 Mbit σύνδεση και επειδή είμαι στο όριο από πλευράς θορύβου, έχω το λιγότερο μιά με δύο αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Θα δω κάποια διαφορά στο θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων αν το πάω σε PPPoE;


Λογικά Ναί, αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σιγουρος.
Αν έχεις πειράξει το MTU, απο 1500, να το βάλεις 1492.

----------


## achillesgk

Έχω το DP8, δηλαδή αστικά υπεραστικά απεριόριστα και ταχύτητα 8Mbs. Τώρα πλέον το πρόγραμμα αυτό δεν υπάρχει κ το αντίστοιχο πλέον είναι το dp24. Για να αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή πρέπει να τους <<ενοχλήσω>> ή να περιμένω μήπως γίνει αυτόματα;

----------


## john84

Δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι, θα γινει αυτοματα

----------


## baskon

Οχι απλα δε χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι αλλά και να τους ενοχλησεις δε θα γινει κατι..
Θα γινουν μονες τους οι αναβαθμισεις..Για τις 8αρες το χρονοδιαγραμμα ειναι μεχρι τελος Μαιου οποτε δε θα αργησουν πολυ..

----------


## sv2evs

ίσως offtopic:

κάτι αποσυνδέσεις και αυξομειώσεις σε στατιστικά και ταχύτητα...να μην ασχοληθώ μέχρι να γίνει η αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## baskon

> ίσως offtopic:
> 
> κάτι αποσυνδέσεις και αυξομειώσεις σε στατιστικά και ταχύτητα...να μην ασχοληθώ μέχρι να γίνει η αναβάθμιση ?


Εαν εχεις αυξομειωσεις σε στατιστικα και ταχυτητα με την 8αρα θα έχεις σιγουρα και με την 24αρα..
Βασικά όλες οι 24αρες εχουν αυξομειωσεις..Ουτε ενας δε παραμενει απολυτως σταθερος σε ταχυτητα ή sn margin..ΤΟ θεμα είναι ποσο μεγαλες ειναι η διαφορες..1%? ..10%?
Παραπάνω?
Αν ειναι μικρες(μεχρι 10%) οι διαφορες μην ασχολεισαι..Δε θα βγαλεις ακρη και μπορει να καταληξεις και με χειροτερη ταχυτητα..
Φυσικα αν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις θα ασχοληθεις..
Το μονο που θα σου προτεινα να κανεις ειναι να εξασφαλισεις οτι η εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση είναι η καλυτερη δυνατη ωστε να μη σου κοβει ταχυτητα..

----------


## eg29

Αίτηση δευτέρα πρωί σε οteshop από  connx 2 mbit σε dp 24/1.
Tρίτη 13:00 διακοπή ιντερνετ.
Σήμερα 13:00 επανασύνδεση νετ σε νέο πακέτο.
Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε κανονικά.
Παραθέτω στατιστικά γραμμής,  θα ήθελα λίγο περισσότερο το upload.

πριν
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww232/eg29/dsl.jpg

μετά
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/w...29/adsl3-1.jpg

----------


## baskon

> Αίτηση δευτέρα πρωί σε οteshop από connx 2 mbit σε dp 24/1.
> Tρίτη 13:00 διακοπή ιντερνετ.
> Σήμερα 13:00 επανασύνδεση νετ σε νέο πακέτο.
> Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε κανονικά.
> Παραθέτω στατιστικά γραμμής, θα ήθελα λίγο περισσότερο το upload.


Δηλαδη εμεινες χωρις Ιντερνετ 1 μερα ,ενω δε θα επρεπε να μεινεις αφου ειχες ηδη connx..
κατα τα αλλα ο χρονος ειναι καλος αλλα οχι σαν τον δικο μου που ειχα και αλλη εταιρια με μεριζομενη.. :Smile: 
Αιτηση στις 9 το βραδυ...Στις 12 το μεσημερι της επομενης μερας κοβεται το τηλ και το ιντερνετ για κανα 20λεπτο.Κανα 10λεπτο συγχρονιζα στα 4 Mbps με καποιο ansi προτυπο..
12.30 το μεσημερι ετοιμο 100%.20 λεπτα χωρις τηλ + ιντερνετ δηλαδη και ενω ειχα αλλη εταιρια.

----------


## tiniakos

> Οχι απλα δε χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι αλλά και να τους ενοχλησεις δε θα γινει κατι..
> Θα γινουν μονες τους οι αναβαθμισεις..Για τις 8αρες το χρονοδιαγραμμα ειναι μεχρι τελος Μαιου οποτε δε θα αργησουν πολυ..


τέλος μαίου?!
Απογοήτευση.
Σεβόμενος ο Οτες τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές έπρεπε πρώτους να τους αναβαθμίσει!

----------


## achillesgk

> Οχι απλα δε χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι αλλά και να τους ενοχλησεις δε θα γινει κατι..
> Θα γινουν μονες τους οι αναβαθμισεις..Για τις 8αρες το χρονοδιαγραμμα ειναι μεχρι τελος Μαιου οποτε δε θα αργησουν πολυ..


ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :Wink:

----------


## didicola

αναβαθμιστηκα αυτοματα απο 8192/384  πηγα σε 8500-10000/ 845 και σταθεροτατα!!! (απο Πυργο)
στα 8 ειχα αποσυνδεσεις δηλαδη ελεος!!!!

----------


## tiniakos

> αναβαθμιστηκα αυτοματα απο 8192/384  πηγα σε 8500-10000/ 845 και σταθεροτατα!!! (απο Πυργο)
> στα 8 ειχα αποσυνδεσεις δηλαδη ελεος!!!!


δεν μπορώ να περιμένω.... :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: tiniakos πρόσθεσε 58 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

24αρης

----------


## ownagE_

Κι εσύ?   :Razz:

----------


## alefgr

> Λογικά Ναί, αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σιγουρος.
> Αν έχεις πειράξει το MTU, απο 1500, να το βάλεις 1492.


Δεν ήξερα ότι στο PPPoE πρέπει να αλλάζεις και το MTU... Θα το δοκιμάσω στην πρώτη ευκαιρία. Κάτι τιμές 8 και 35 πρέπει να αλλάξουν και αυτές;

Sorry  γιά το off-topic...  :Embarassed:

----------


## euri

> Δεν ήξερα ότι στο PPPoE πρέπει να αλλάζεις και το MTU... Θα το δοκιμάσω στην πρώτη ευκαιρία. Κάτι τιμές 8 και 35 πρέπει να αλλάξουν και αυτές;


Όχι, το ζεύγος 8/35 μένει ως έχει.

----------


## sexrazat

> Δηλαδη εμεινες χωρις Ιντερνετ 1 μερα ,ενω δε θα επρεπε να μεινεις αφου ειχες ηδη connx..
> κατα τα αλλα ο χρονος ειναι καλος αλλα οχι σαν τον δικο μου που ειχα και αλλη εταιρια με μεριζομενη..
> Αιτηση στις 9 το βραδυ...Στις 12 το μεσημερι της επομενης μερας κοβεται το τηλ και το ιντερνετ για κανα 20λεπτο.Κανα 10λεπτο συγχρονιζα στα 4 Mbps με καποιο ansi προτυπο..
> 12.30 το μεσημερι ετοιμο 100%.20 λεπτα χωρις τηλ + ιντερνετ δηλαδη και ενω ειχα αλλη εταιρια.


Έμεινε γιατί πιθανότατα άλλαξε dslam και πήγε σε Ethernet. Αν ήταν ήδη σε Ethernet θα γινόταν την ίδια μέρα

----------


## sv2evs

> Εαν εχεις αυξομειωσεις σε στατιστικα και ταχυτητα με την 8αρα θα έχεις σιγουρα και με την 24αρα..
> Βασικά όλες οι 24αρες εχουν αυξομειωσεις..Ουτε ενας δε παραμενει απολυτως σταθερος σε ταχυτητα ή sn margin..ΤΟ θεμα είναι ποσο μεγαλες ειναι η διαφορες..1%? ..10%?
> Παραπάνω?
> Αν ειναι μικρες(μεχρι 10%) οι διαφορες μην ασχολεισαι..Δε θα βγαλεις ακρη και μπορει να καταληξεις και με χειροτερη ταχυτητα..
> Φυσικα αν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις θα ασχοληθεις..
> Το μονο που θα σου προτεινα να κανεις ειναι να εξασφαλισεις οτι η εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση είναι η καλυτερη δυνατη ωστε να μη σου κοβει ταχυτητα..


Μέχρι πριν "ακουστεί" η αναβάθμιση...ήμουν σταθερά κολλημένος στα 8mbit +- λίγο (7,5-8mbit). Τώρα τελευταία παίζει και έχει φτάσει να κλειδώνει το μόντεμ και στα 6.8 mbit... :Thumb down:  Τα στατιστικά δεν τα θυμάμε, αλλά μπορώ να τα παραθέσω. Επίσης έχω και μερικές αποσυνδέσεις ενώ παλιότερα τίποτα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Το Annex M πέραν του ότι δεν είναι τόσο "it just works" όπως το Annex A (υπάρχουν μεγάλες έως πολύ μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις στην απόδοση του ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιείται, κτλ - και όταν η όλη υπηρεσία βασίζεται στο "θα έχεις μέχρι 2-2.5 Mbps upload", το να πιάσει π.χ. ο χρήστης 1.400-1.600 (αντί του 1.024) δεν φαντάζει τόσο "wow".) Δεδομένα δεν θα πιάνουν όλοι τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα του annex m άλλωστε, όπως και τώρα με το annex A.
> 
> Επίσης, ο παραγόμενος θόρυβος, το crosstalk κτλ είναι μεγαλύτερος, κατά κανόνα, από τον αντίστοιχο του annex A, άρα τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμα πιο περίπλοκα στην περίπτωση που πολλοί μαζί αποφασίσουν ότι θέλουν annex M.
> 
> Τέλος, σε αρκετές ακόμα περιπτώσεις για να πιάσεις το (όποιο) Annex M, πρέπει να μειωθεί και το downstream ως συγχρονισμός. Αυτό ίσως να μην είναι σοβαρό όταν κάποιος συγχρονίζει στα 18 και πάει στα 16-17, αλλά όταν συγχρονίζει στα 8 και πάει στα 6-7, το "πρόβλημα" πολλαπλασιάζεται.
> 
> Κοινώς, δεν είναι σωτηρία, far from it.


Ναι, προφανως οι εναλλακτικοι δε θα σωθουν απ'το annex-m. Το ανεφερα απ'την αποψη οτι ειναι το μονο πραγμα που πλεον μπορει να τους διαφοροποιησει ποιοτικοτερα, ως προϊον - αφου ο ΟΤΕ πλεον τους χτυπαει στα ισια και σε ολα (ποιοτητα, ταχυτητες, τιμη κτλ). Το annexm μπορει να αποδειχτει πιο πιασαρικο, απο διαφημιστικης αποψης, οταν πχ λες οτι μια συνδεση πχ με upload 1.5 mbps ή 2 mbps κανει 30% ή 50% γρηγοροτερα στην αποστολη ενος email με attachment, το ανεβασμα αρχειων στο youtube ή το facebook κτλ κτλ (σ'ενδιαφερει να διαφημισεις αυτο, γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση θα γεμισεις τορεντακηδες, lol).. Φυσικα δε συνισταται για παροχους που τα dslam τους δεν το υποστηριζουν. Το cost/reward παιζει να βγαινει αρνητικο σε μια τετοια περιπτωση (που θες νεα dslam).

----------


## konenas

> Ναι, προφανως οι εναλλακτικοι δε θα σωθουν απ'το annex-m. Το ανεφερα απ'την αποψη οτι ειναι το μονο πραγμα που πλεον μπορει να τους διαφοροποιησει ποιοτικοτερα, ως προϊον - αφου ο ΟΤΕ πλεον τους χτυπαει στα ισια και σε ολα (ποιοτητα, ταχυτητες, τιμη κτλ). Το annexm μπορει να αποδειχτει πιο πιασαρικο, απο διαφημιστικης αποψης, οταν πχ λες οτι μια συνδεση πχ με upload 1.5 mbps ή 2 mbps κανει 30% ή 50% γρηγοροτερα στην αποστολη ενος email με attachment, το ανεβασμα αρχειων στο youtube ή το facebook κτλ κτλ (σ'ενδιαφερει να διαφημισεις αυτο, γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση θα γεμισεις τορεντακηδες, lol).. Φυσικα δε συνισταται για παροχους που τα dslam τους δεν το υποστηριζουν. Το cost/reward παιζει να βγαινει αρνητικο σε μια τετοια περιπτωση (που θες νεα dslam).


Και να έχουν αύξηση στην κίνηση; Μα δεν έχουν bandwidth! :Wink:

----------


## baskon

> Έμεινε γιατί πιθανότατα άλλαξε dslam και πήγε σε Ethernet. Αν ήταν ήδη σε Ethernet θα γινόταν την ίδια μέρα


Και εγω αλλαξα dslam ,και δεν εμεινα χωρις Ιντερνετ...
Εκτος αν είμαι στον Οτε σε dslam Της Hol :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sexrazat

> Και εγω αλλαξα dslam ,και δεν εμεινα χωρις Ιντερνετ...
> Εκτος αν είμαι στον Οτε σε dslam Της Hol


Γενικά αν είσαι σε παλιά Dslam (ΑΤΜ) που σηκώνουν μέχρι 2άρα και ζητήσεις 24άρα θα σε πάνε σε Ethernet δηλ. σε άλλο dslam οπότε θα ανακατευθεί και ο τεχνικός στον κατανεμητή που σημαίνει καθυστέρηση 1,2 ημερών υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες. Αν έχεις 2άρα και είσαι ήδη σε Ethernet η διαδικασία γίνεται αυτόματα μέσω του Nissa την ίδια μέρα.

----------


## baskon

Το γνωριζω αυτο απλως σχολιασα το γεγονος οτι εγω γυρισα απο αλλη εταιρια(μεριζομενη) και αρα αλλαξα dslam και σε 20 λεπτα ημουν ετοιμος ενω ο φιλος που ειχε connx εμεινε χωρις Ιντερνετ..Κανονικα εγω θα επρεπε να μεινω χωρις Νετ..
Τελος παντως..Ας αφησουμε τα off topic..
Μεχρι στιγμης απο την 24αρα ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος..
Εξαιρεση το Upload που και σε συγχρονισμο αλλα και στη πραγματικοτητα ειναι χαμηλοτερο απο οτι με Hol..σε ISDN γραμμη και με το ιδιο ρουτερ(speedtouch 585 v6 του Οτε).
Περιμενω αυριο και το νεο ρουτερ για να το δοκιμασω.Λογικα sagem ή Thomson 585 v7 θα ειναι..

----------


## -21grams

Μιας που αναφέρθηκε ο χρόνος μετάβασης από άλλο πακέτο του OTE σε Conn-x 24 Mbps + Ομιλία καθώς και από εναλλακτικούς παρόχους προς OTE να ρωτήσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου κάτι (αν γνωρίζετε φυσικά):

Ποιος ο χρόνος υλοποίησης όταν εκτός από αλλαγή provider ο ενδιαφερόμενος θέλει να μεταβεί από *aDSL over ISDN* (VoIP τηλεφωνία) σε *aDSL over PSTN* (POTS) κύκλωμα. 
Μπορούν να γίνουν μόνο εκτιμήσεις για τον χρόνο που απαιτείται ή υπάρχει ένα standard πλαίσιο που τηρείται από πλευράς ΟΤΕ;

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Nissa


Όπως λέμε Datsu;  :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

NISA, όπως λέμε Network Inventory & Service Activation, του πάει καλύτερα.

----------


## konenas

> Μιας που αναφέρθηκε ο χρόνος μετάβασης από άλλο πακέτο του OTE σε Conn-x 24 Mbps + Ομιλία καθώς και από εναλλακτικούς παρόχους προς OTE να ρωτήσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου κάτι (αν γνωρίζετε φυσικά):
> 
> Ποιος ο χρόνος υλοποίησης όταν εκτός από αλλαγή provider ο ενδιαφερόμενος θέλει να μεταβεί από *aDSL over ISDN* (VoIP τηλεφωνία) σε *aDSL over PSTN* (POTS) κύκλωμα. 
> Μπορούν να γίνουν μόνο εκτιμήσεις για τον χρόνο που απαιτείται ή υπάρχει ένα standard πλαίσιο που τηρείται από πλευράς ΟΤΕ;


10-15 μερούλες θέλει ο οτε ( δεν θα έχεις ιντερνετ όμως )
30-90 μέρες οι άλλοι ( δεν θα έχεις για 2-3 μέρες )

----------


## harris

> 10-15 μερούλες θέλει ο οτε ( δεν θα έχεις ιντερνετ όμως )
> 30-90 μέρες οι άλλοι ( δεν θα έχεις για 2-3 μέρες )


Δεν υπάρχει θέμα διακοπής του internet ή της τηλεφωνίας για παραπάνω από μερικά λεπτά  :Thinking:

----------


## konenas

> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα διακοπής του internet ή της τηλεφωνίας για παραπάνω από μερικά λεπτά


Πάρε τηλέφωνο το 134 και ρώτα.

----------


## wesker

Στην Πεύκη ακόμα τίποτα από αναβάθμιση...

----------


## harris

> Πάρε τηλέφωνο το 134 και ρώτα.


Δεν μπορώ, έχω netone  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Δεν μπορώ, έχω netone


1777134  :ROFL:

----------


## ariadgr

13888 (το 134 εκτός δικτύου ΟΤΕ)

----------


## treli@ris

Τωρα που επεσαν οι τιμες, αν μεταβω στον ΟΤΕ υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω παρομοια στατιστικα γραμμης με τα παρακατω ή θα αλλαξουν;


*Spoiler:*









Edit: [ Ακυρο τελικα. Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα !!! ]

----------


## emeliss

> Edit: [ Ακυρο τελικα. Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα !!! ]


Ο έλεγχος με τα νούμερα στον οδηγό είναι μόνο για νούμερα ΟΤΕ. Ρώτα σε ένα oteshop ή στο 13888.

----------


## euri

> Edit: [ Ακυρο τελικα. Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα !!! ]


Αν την αναζήτηση την έκανες με το δικό σου αριθμό, ίσως το αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι σωστό.  Αν μπορείς βάλε κάποιον άλλον αριθμό, της περιοχής, ο οποίος να είναι σίγουρα στον ΟΤΕ και ψάξε ξανά.

----------


## Necro{Demon}

χθες το βράδυ δεν είχα νετ για 2 ώρες, αλλά επέστρεψε και με πληροφόρησαν για τις αναβαθμίσεις κτλ. Αλλά δεν είδα την 8άρα μου να γίνεται 24άρα και με ενημέρωσαν πως θα πάρει κάποιες μέρες. Ξέρουμε παιδιά μέχρι πότε θα περιμένουμε τις αλλαγές?πχ τέλη μαίου ξέρω εγώ?

περιοχή αμαρουσίου

----------


## treli@ris

OK θα ρωτησω. Σχετικα με το συγχρονισμο;

----------


## harris

> OK θα ρωτησω. Σχετικα με το συγχρονισμο;


Πάνω / κάτω τα ίδια θα είναι...

----------


## manosdoc

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί, επίσημα δίνουν την 24άρα πλέον από το site με 22,80 ευρώ.

----------


## George978

απο την δευτερα ειναι ετσι αναρτημενη

----------


## manosdoc

> απο την δευτερα ειναι ετσι αναρτημενη


Αλλά δεν έχει υπάρξει επίσημη ανακοίνωση να φανταστώ ;

----------


## George978

τι εννοεις ? το ειχα ποσταρει κιολας http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=405

----------


## ownagE_

> Αλλά δεν έχει υπάρξει επίσημη ανακοίνωση να φανταστώ ;


Ναι, τίποτα..  :Thinking:

----------


## manosdoc

> τι εννοεις ? το ειχα ποσταρει κιολας http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=405


Λέω έχουν πει επίσημα με δελτίο τύπου κάτι για αυτές τις αλλαγές στην λιανική ;
Κάτι για τις αναβαθμίσεις επίσημα ; Χρονοδιαγράματα και τέτοια ;

edit: α, μόλις διάβασα το thread, η απάντηση είναι τσου. 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως.  :Smile:

----------


## Caret

Όταν γυρνάμε σε από PPPoA--->PPPoE εκτός από το VC--->LLC χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια άλλη αλλαγή;

----------


## uncharted

> Όταν γυρνάμε σε από PPPoA--->PPPoE εκτός από το VC--->LLC χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια άλλη αλλαγή;


ναι, MTU = 1492  :Wink:

----------


## Caret

> ναι, MTU = 1492


Χμμ.. περίεργο. Δεν μου δουλεύει... Θα το αφήσω σε PPPoA.

----------


## panosbob

ρε παιδια τωρα με την αναβαθμηση γινεται να αλλαξω το ρουτερ μου τσαμπα η με καποια αλλη πατεντα χωρις να χρειαζεται να το πληρωσω? ειμαι στα 8mb τωρα με το speedtouch ths Thomson και ελεγα μηπως μπορω να παρω το wi/fi baudtec οταν με πανε στα 24 mb

sorry για το offtopic

----------


## koystado

> άντε αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ, τώρα κλειδώνω στα 17900... να δω τι θα την κάνω τόση ταχύτητα...


επειδη βλέπω ειμαστε απο την ίδια πόλη η αναβάθμιση σου έγινε αυτόματα ή τους πήρες κάποιο τηλέφωνο ???

----------


## baskon

Αν κοιταζες λιγο καλυτερα θα εβλεπες οτι εχει ξαναερωτηθει ο φιλος και εχει απαντησει.Οχι αυτοματα.Εκανε αιτηση.Τωρα τι αιτηση...?λογικα απο 2-->24 μιας και κανονικά δε δεχονται να γυρισουν στα 24 χειροκινητα......Εκτος αν ειχε κανενα γνωστο τεχνικο στο dslam :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 21706

Αν ζητήσω τώρα αναβάθμιση 2―>24 θα πρέπει να παραμείνω 12 μήνες 
στην υπηρεσία ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές;

----------


## gcf

Αν πάρεις το double play, σίγουρα ναι.
Αν όχι, δεν ξέρω, ρώτα στο 134.

----------


## mob

> Αν ζητήσω τώρα αναβάθμιση 2―>24 θα πρέπει να παραμείνω 12 μήνες 
> στην υπηρεσία ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές;


Φαντάζομαι ότι αν αποποιηθείς την προσφορά του δωρεάν wifi-router αυτό δεν θα είναι απαραίτητο, θέλει να το διευκρινήσεις σε ένα ote-shop  :Wink:

----------


## baskon

Τι να αποποιηθει?
Η προσφορα ισχυει μονο για *νεες* συνδεσεις!!!
Καποιος που κανει αλλαγη ταχυτητας δε δικαιουται τιποτα εκτος αν είναι τοσο παλια η συνδεση του που *δεν* εχει *adsl2+* router/modem

----------


## George978

> Αν ζητήσω τώρα αναβάθμιση 2―>24 θα πρέπει να παραμείνω 12 μήνες 
> στην υπηρεσία ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές;


οχι , αναβαθμιση δεν συνιστα και ανανεωση συμβολαιου. μονο αν αλλαξεις συμβολαιο δηλαδη να πας σε DP απο απλο κονεξ. το εχω διευκρινησει

----------


## 21706

> Τι να αποποιηθει?
> Η προσφορα ισχυει μονο για *νεες* συνδεσεις!!!
> Καποιος που κανει αλλαγη ταχυτητας δε δικαιουται τιποτα εκτος αν είναι τοσο παλια η συνδεση του που *δεν* εχει *adsl2+* router/modem


Η σύνδεσή μου έγινε πριν από 15 μήνες και δεν χρησιμοποιώ
το ρούτερ που μου είχε δώσει ο ΟΤΕ (baudtek) αλλά ένα zyxel
που είναι adsl2+ και δεν χρειάζομαι άλλο. Η αναβάθμιση που 
λέω είναι για απλό conn-x, όχι double play.
Θα πρέπει να παραμείνω στην υπηρεσία για 12 μήνες;

........Auto merged post: 21706 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οχι , αναβαθμιση δεν συνιστα και ανανεωση συμβολαιου. μονο αν αλλαξεις συμβολαιο δηλαδη να πας σε DP απο απλο κονεξ. το εχω διευκρινησει


Στις σελίδες του ΟΤΕ βλέπω μόνο παραγγελία για νέους
συνδρομητές. Οι παλαιοί πρέπει να πάνε σε oteshop;

----------


## George978

παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στο 134 ελεος

----------


## 21706

> παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στο 134 ελεος


Υπέθεσα ότι μπορεί κάποιος εδώ να ξέρει. Και μου είναι πιο
εύκολο να γράψω πέντε γραμμές εδώ παρά να τηλεφωνήσω
στο 134. Έλεος δε λες τίποτα :Razz:

----------


## baskon

Δεν ειναι εδω μερος για να ρωταμε πως θα κανεις αναβαθμιση..ΑΝ ψηνεσαι παρε τηλ στο 134...
Μη γεμιζουμε Offtopic..
Παρολαυτα μαλλον δεν εψαξες πολυ και στο oteshop για την αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας..
http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/c...x_upgrade.html

----------


## 21706

> Δεν ειναι εδω μερος για να ρωταμε πως θα κανεις αναβαθμιση..ΑΝ ψηνεσαι παρε τηλ στο 134...
> Μη γεμιζουμε Offtopic..
> Παρολαυτα μαλλον δεν εψαξες πολυ και στο oteshop για την αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας..
> http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/c...x_upgrade.html


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αυτήν ακριβώς την πληροφορία ήθελα
και νομίζω ότι θα ενδιαφέρει και άλλους.

----------


## dokimios

Τι κάνουμε εμείς που είμαστε σε περιοχές με χάλια σήμα; Αν μας αναβαθμίσουν και άλλο τις γραμμές χωρίς να φέρουν κέντρο κοντά δεν θα συγχρονίσουμε ποτέ.

----------


## alefgr

> Όταν γυρνάμε σε από PPPoA--->PPPoE εκτός από το VC--->LLC χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια άλλη αλλαγή;


Προσωπικά εγώ που το έκανα πρόσφατα δεν είδα διαφορά στην σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης. Μιά από τα ίδια...

Στο θέμα τώρα του bandwidth το PPPoE είναι ελαφρώς κατότερο από το PPPoA αφού χρειάζεται εξτρά 8 bytes ανά πακέτο. Φυσικά είναι άλλο να έχεις πακέτα TCP των 1500 bytes και άλλο να έχεις πακέτα UDP μικρά γιά VoIP των 60 bytes!

----------


## uncharted

> Προσωπικά εγώ που το έκανα πρόσφατα δεν είδα διαφορά στην σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης. Μιά από τα ίδια...


φυσικα και δεν ειδες, γιατι το PPP δεν επηρεαζει το physical layer

σε ethernet dslams καλο ειναι να βαζουμε PPPoE, για λογους που εχουν αναλυθει πολλες φορες...

----------


## 21706

> σε ethernet dslams καλο ειναι να βαζουμε PPPoE, για λογους που εχουν αναλυθει πολλες φορες...


Πώς μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν το dslam είναι ethernet;
Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ που δίνει αυτήν την πληροφορία;

----------


## sdikr

> Πώς μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν το dslam είναι ethernet;
> Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ που δίνει αυτήν την πληροφορία;


Σε γενικές γραμμές,  αν έχεις πάνω απο 2mbit  τότε είσαι σε ethernet dslam

----------


## baskon

Πολλες φορες και καποιες 2αρες είναι πανω σε ethernet...
Σε γενικες γραμμες αν με 2αρα συγχρονιζεις σε adsl2+ τότε εισαι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα σε ethernet...
Αν συγχρονιζεις σε g.dmt εισαι σε atm..

----------


## 21706

Έχω σύνδεση 2mbps, adsl2+, με PPPoA, LLC, 8, 35 αλλά δεν τα επέλεξα
εγώ. Η επιλογή έγινε αυτόματα από το ρούτερ (zyxel). 
Μπορώ βέβαια να τα αλλάξω για δοκιμή.

----------


## uncharted

> Πώς μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν το dslam είναι ethernet;
> Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ που δίνει αυτήν την πληροφορία;


εμπειρικα, αν στο ταδε Α/Κ δινει εως 24, ειναι ethernet

αν δινει μονο εως 2, ειναι ATM

----------


## baskon

> εμπειρικα, αν στο ταδε Α/Κ δινει εως 24, ειναι ethernet
> 
> αν δινει μονο εως 2, ειναι ATM


Πολλά Α/Κ δινουν μεχρι 24 αλλά εχουν και ATM dslam για τις 2αρες....Δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις ετσι..
Οπως ειπα πιο πριν αν συγχρονιζεις σε adsl2+ λογικα εισαι σε ethernet.Αλλιως οχι..
Λογικο ειναι καθως τα atm είναι παλιοτερα και υποστηριζουν Adsl1..Υπαρχει η περιπτωση να λεω και βλακεια τωρα..
Το πρωτο παντως ειναι στανταρ..

----------


## 21706

Εντάξει, θα το αφήσω τώρα όπως είναι και όταν γίνει η αναβάθμιση
που ζήτησα χτες θα το ξαναδώ.

----------


## alefgr

> φυσικα και δεν ειδες, γιατι το PPP δεν επηρεαζει το physical layer


Το δοκίμασα γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες σε αυτό το thread είχαν διαφορετική άποψη...

----------


## 21706

Σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ η ΤΠ/ΤΕΕ δίνει εδώ τις εξής οδηγίες στους συνδρομητές της:

*Οι βασικές ρυθμίσεις εγκατάστασης για ADSL είναι οι παρακάτω (δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σας ζητηθούν όλες, όπως επίσης μπορεί να ζητηθούν και επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις οι οποίες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες και μπορούν να παραμείνουν στην προεπιλογή).
Η ονοματολογία επίσης διαφέρει μεταξύ διαφορετικών modem:

Protocol  ->     PPPoA
VPI/VCI   ->      8/35
Encapsulation  ->     VCmux  (σε περίπτωση προβλήματος ταχύτητας και αποσυνδέσεων δοκιμάστε LLC)   
Encapsulation protocol     ->     RFC 2364 PPPoA
Default route    ->      Enabled
Authentication  ->     PAP
Type (UBR or CBR)  ->      UBR*

Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν αυτά και για τους συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## papako

Καλημέρα,
εγώ ήμουν στα 2 και πήρα το 134 για να κάνω μετατροπή στα 24.  Όταν ξεκίνησα μου είχαν δώσει ένα modem τις ιντρακόμ αλλα μετά έβαλα ένα fritz. Το fritz ελεγε οτι ειχα adsl2+

Η κοπέλα στο 134 με ρώτησε πιο modem είχα και τις  ειπα το ιντρακόμ. Μου έκλεισε ραντεβού με το κούριερ για σήμερα, να παραλάβω το καινούριο modem (δωρεάν, αυτό χωρίς το WIFI). Στην ερώτηση μου αν θα κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο μου είπε ότι δεν αλλάζει το status τις σύνδεσης. Θα παραμείνει αοριστου χρόνου.

Επίσης μου είπε ότι θα συγχρονίζω στα 11 και με ρώτησε αν είμαι ένταξη με αυτό.  :Shocked:  
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει συμβεί και σε άλλον αυτό. Τελικά συγχρονίζω στα 13 με SNR 10 και Αttn 20.

----------


## 21706

> Στην ερώτηση μου αν θα κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο μου είπε ότι δεν αλλάζει το status τις σύνδεσης. Θα παραμείνει αοριστου χρόνου.


Εδώ λέει ότι υπάρχει 12μηνη δέσμευση.

Άκυρο: Για *νέους* συνδρομητές.

----------


## johnson

> Σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ η ΤΠ/ΤΕΕ δίνει εδώ τις εξής οδηγίες στους συνδρομητές της:
> 
> *Οι βασικές ρυθμίσεις εγκατάστασης για ADSL είναι οι παρακάτω (δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σας ζητηθούν όλες, όπως επίσης μπορεί να ζητηθούν και επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις οι οποίες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες και μπορούν να παραμείνουν στην προεπιλογή).
> Η ονοματολογία επίσης διαφέρει μεταξύ διαφορετικών modem:
> 
> Protocol  ->     PPPoA
> VPI/VCI   ->      8/35
> Encapsulation  ->     VCmux  (σε περίπτωση προβλήματος ταχύτητας και αποσυνδέσεων δοκιμάστε LLC)   
> Encapsulation protocol     ->     RFC 2364 PPPoA
> ...


Μάλλον είναι outdated (όχι για ethernet dslams).

----------


## philpi

Τελικά έχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς χωρίς να το έχει ζητήσει; Γιατί από αυτά που διαβάζω δεν είδα κάποιον...

----------


## JOEBOO

Τι περιμενουν και δεν κανουν αυτες τις αναβαθμισεις πια? Τοσο περιπλοκη ειναι η διαδικασια? Κανενας εκ των εσω να μας διαφωτισει?

----------


## konenas

Πάρε τηλ το 134 να ρωτήσεις

----------


## JOEBOO

> Πάρε τηλ το 134 να ρωτήσεις


Ωραια απαντηση...Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν τα ξεφτερια οτι αναβαθμιστηκα...Η γραμμη μου βεβαια παραμενει η ιδια.

----------


## akist

> Τι περιμενουν και δεν κανουν αυτες τις αναβαθμισεις πια? Τοσο περιπλοκη ειναι η διαδικασια? Κανενας εκ των εσω να μας διαφωτισει?


Οι αναβαθμίσεις δεν είναι "πατάμε ένα κουμπί κι έγιναν". Η διαδικασία απαιτεί χρόνο. Όλα στην ώρα τους.




> Πάρε τηλ το 134 να ρωτήσεις


Θα πουν ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες και να περιμένει μέχρι να έρθει η σειρά του. Κλασσικά πράματα.

----------


## konenas

Μα το ίδιο είπαν και σε μένα.  :Razz: 
Έχω 20-30 επανασυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Μπράβο οτε  :Thumb down:

----------


## JOEBOO

Μα ναι...μια αλλαγη στο προφιλ δεν κανουν και τελειωσανε? Για κλικ δεν μιλαμε...Τεσπα.

----------


## konenas

Κανονικά αλλάζουν το ΝτιΣλαμ και μετακομίζουν τα καλώδια

Το 121 μου είπε να περιμένω γιατί οι μακρινές συνδέσεις καθυστερούν μέχρι να συγχρονίζουν!  :ROFL:  και αν συνεχιστεί να το δηλώσω βλάβη.

----------


## manicx

> Μα ναι...μια αλλαγη στο προφιλ δεν κανουν και τελειωσανε? Για κλικ δεν μιλαμε...Τεσπα.


Και ο επανπροσδιορισμός των πορτών στο DSLAM (oι 8άρες -> 24mbps) πως γίνεται, με μαγικό ραβδάκι;

----------


## 21706

> Και ο επανπροσδιορισμός των πορτών στο DSLAM (oι 8άρες -> 24mbps) πως γίνεται, με μαγικό ραβδάκι;


Πάντως η δική μου αναβάθμιση 2―>24 έγινε πράγματι με μαγικό 
ραβδάκι: έκανα αίτηση Σάββατο βράδυ, χτες έγινε η επιβεβαίωση 
της παραγγελίας και σε δύο ώρες η αναβάθμιση είχε γίνει. Σήμερα
το πρωί όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι!

----------


## dokimios

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα κάνουν σε όλους αναβάθμιση λοιπόν. 
Δεν μπορούν απλά να βελτιώσουν τις υπάρχουσες υποδομές τους?

----------


## baskon

> Πάντως η δική μου αναβάθμιση 2―>24 έγινε πράγματι με μαγικό 
> ραβδάκι: έκανα αίτηση Σάββατο βράδυ, χτες έγινε η επιβεβαίωση 
> της παραγγελίας και σε δύο ώρες η αναβάθμιση είχε γίνει. Σήμερα
> το πρωί όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι!


Προφανως ησουν ηδη σε ethernet dslam..Αυτος ειναι ο χρονος που κανει σε κανονικες συνθηκες.Και γινεται με 2 κλικ απο τον υπαλληλο που παιρνει τη παραγγελια..
Τωρα για να αλλαξουν ολοι οι χρηστες ενος dslam ταχυτητα λογικά θα μπορουν οι τεχνικοι να το ρυθμισουν για ολους μαζι και οχι για εναν εναν οποτε δε θα χρειαζεται πολυ χρονο ανα dslam...Βεβαια υπαρχουν χιλιαδες...
Αν ειναι ATM δε ξερω..παντως εκει θα αργησουν περισσοτερο να αναβαθμιστουν οι 2αρες..

----------


## kostas007

> Και ο επανπροσδιορισμός των πορτών στο DSLAM (oι 8άρες -> 24mbps) πως γίνεται, με μαγικό ραβδάκι;


οσες φορες ειχα αλλαξει εγω ταχυτητα
γινοταν μεσα σε 2-3 ωρες

----------


## 21706

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα κάνουν σε όλους αναβάθμιση λοιπόν. 
> Δεν μπορούν απλά να βελτιώσουν τις υπάρχουσες υποδομές τους?


Νομίζω ότι θες να πεις «Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα κάνουν σε όλους αναβάθμιση  
και ότι θα βελτιώσουν τις υπάρχουσες υποδομές τους».
Αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσέ με.

----------


## dokimios

Όσες φορές μου έχουν κάνει αναβάθμιση απλά δεν έχω καθόλου internet για αρκετές ημέρες. Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε στην Ελλάδα και θεωρώ δύσκολο να κάνουν κάποια αλλαγή άμεσα στις υποδομές τους τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να μην κάνουν αναβάθμιση και μείνουμε πάλι off για μέρες.

----------


## sexrazat

Μην μπερδεύουμε τις αναβαθμίσεις με τα ΑΤΜ Dslam. Όλοι οι 8άρηδες που θα πάνε σε 24 είναι σε Ethernet dslam (κάποιες ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις με onu) οπότε και δεν θα αλλάξουν dslam. Απλά η διαδικασία γίνεται σταδιακά και όχι μαζικά γιατί δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα τρακάρεις με κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δηλ. θεωρητικά μπορείς σε ένα Ethernet dslam να δώσεις εντολή για μαζική μετατροπή και των 300 ας πούμε 8άρηδων που είναι επάνω σε 24άρες αλλά μπορεί να καταρεύσει όλο το σύστημα. Γι' αυτό και οι αναβαθμίσεις γίνονται σταδιακά και με μεγάλη προσοχή. Έτσι τουλάχιστον το καταλαβαίνω εγώ αν και δεν είμαι τεχνικός.

Στα ΑΤΜ με τους 2άρηδες θα αλλάξει μόνο το upload σε 512

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για πάνω από 1.000.000 adsl του ΟΤΕ και ότι οι τεχνικοί δεν ασχολούνται μόνο με τις αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## konenas

Αν έχετε πρόβλημα:
α) Πάρτε τηλέφωνο στο 134 και ρωτήστε αν έχετε μεταφερθεί σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και 
β) το 121 και δηλώστε το βλάβη
Θα το ελέγξουν ( δηλαδή θα σας δώσουν προτεραιότητα )  :Wink:

----------


## dokimios

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες πραγματικά σέρνομαι. Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν κάνει αλλά ενώ δεν έχω αποσυγχρονισμούς κάποιες στιγμές πάει υπερβολικά αργά σε σημείο που δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις μια σελίδα (εποχές dialup).
Έχω ήδη ενημερώσει στις βλάβες αλλά το μόνο που έκαναν μέχρι τώρα είναι να αλλάξουν τη σύνδεση μου προς Κάιρο μεριά.

----------


## panostvtv

Σε μενα ενω το 134 με ενημερωσε οτι εχει αναβαθμιστει η ταχυτητα  μου απο 8 σε 24 εδω και μια εβδομαδα  εντουτοις το ρουτερ μου δειχνει σταθερα κλειδωμενο στα 8!
καποια στιγμη θα γινει μου ειπαν στο helpdesc
ποτε ομως?

----------


## athletic

Εγω πηρα το 134 & μου ειπαν οτι εχει γινει η αναβαθμιση απο 13-4-10.Δεν βλεπω ομως καμμια διαφορα.Το ιδιο οπως και πριν.8αρα γραμμη εχω.Αλλοιως να παρω για παραπονα στο 1242,μου ειπε το παληκαρι...

----------


## sdikr

θα γίνει ρε παιδιά προς τι αυτό το αμάν πότε θα με αναβαθμίσουν,  δεν είπε οτι θα γίνουν όλες σήμερα

----------


## STARJOHN

Μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 134 και η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι η αναβαθμιση εχει γινει αλλα ειναι εικονικη και οι τεχνικοι τους εχουν πει οτι θα φανει περιπου σε ενα μηνα.

----------


## sktheo

> Μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 134 και η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι η αναβαθμιση εχει γινει αλλα ειναι εικονικη και οι τεχνικοι τους εχουν πει οτι θα φανει περιπου σε ενα μηνα.


"εικονική¨? μαϊμού δηλ?
 :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Thinking:

----------


## manicx

> οσες φορες ειχα αλλαξει εγω ταχυτητα
> γινοταν μεσα σε 2-3 ωρες


Άλλο λέω. Αν υπάρχουν πόρτες, λογικό να σε πετάξουν άμεσα σε πόρτα των 24. Αυτή τη στιγμή, τα DSLAMs έχουν και κλάση των 8 που πρέπει να καταργηθεί, να γίνει ανακατανομή bandwidth κλπ. Αυτό δεν γίνεται με μαγικό ραβδάκι.

----------


## ownagE_

> Άλλο λέω. Αν υπάρχουν πόρτες, λογικό να σε πετάξουν άμεσα σε πόρτα των 24. Αυτή τη στιγμή, τα DSLAMs έχουν και κλάση των 8 που πρέπει να καταργηθεί, να γίνει ανακατανομή bandwidth κλπ. Αυτό δεν γίνεται με μαγικό ραβδάκι.


Μα στην ίδια πόρτα δε μένεις όταν αλλάζεις από 8 σε 24?

----------


## mob

> θα γίνει ρε παιδιά προς τι αυτό το αμάν πότε θα με αναβαθμίσουν,  δεν είπε οτι θα γίνουν όλες σήμερα


Ποιος είπε για σήμερα  :Thinking:  όλοι χθες θέλουν  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## NiKapa

> Μα στην ίδια πόρτα δε μένεις όταν αλλάζεις από 8 σε 24?


Σωστά , το προφίλ αλλάζει μόνο..

----------


## 21706

Παιδιά μη βιάζεστε για τις αναβαθμίσεις γιατί και η δική μου
που βιάστηκα να πω ότι δουλεύει ρολόι, τώρα το απόγευμα 
είχε δύο μεγάλες διακοπές με αρνητικό snr. 
Και αυτά πρώτη φορά μέσα σε πέντε χρόνια που ήμουν σε 
1 και 2 mbps.

----------


## dokimios

Αυτά φοβάμαι και εγώ...

----------


## 21706

Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ δεν λειτουργεί ούτε ο λογαριασμός
ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου otenet.gr, το gmail.com δουλεύει
κανονικά.

----------


## akist

> θα γίνει ρε παιδιά προς τι αυτό το αμάν πότε θα με αναβαθμίσουν,  δεν είπε οτι θα γίνουν όλες σήμερα


+1000 :One thumb up: 




> Ποιος είπε για σήμερα  όλοι χθες θέλουν


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manicx

> Μα στην ίδια πόρτα δε μένεις όταν αλλάζεις από 8 σε 24?


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για κατάργηση μια κλάσης. Δεν είναι απλά φύγαμε από εκεί και πήγαμε εκεί. Αυτό προσπαθώ να πω. Η κλάση θα καταργηθεί, πρέπει να γίνει δουλίτσα πάνω στο setup του DSLAM. 

Πληροφοριακά, επειδή πρόσφατα σκεφτόμουν να πάτω conn-x με έκπτωση λόγω του ότι εργάζομαι σε εταιρία του ομίλου, έπρεπε να γίνει διακοπή του conn-x που έχω (αορίστου 24) με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω και την πόρτα για να πάω ξανά σε 24. Επειδή είχα τραβήξει μια μίνι οδύσσεια για να πάρω καλή πόρτα, δεν το κουνάω με τίποτε. Μόνο όταν δοθεί VDSL.  :Razz:

----------


## tsioy

> Πληροφοριακά, επειδή πρόσφατα σκεφτόμουν να πάτω conn-x με έκπτωση λόγω του ότι εργάζομαι σε εταιρία του ομίλου, έπρεπε να γίνει διακοπή του conn-x που έχω (αορίστου 24) με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω και την πόρτα για να πάω ξανά σε 24. Επειδή είχα τραβήξει μια μίνι οδύσσεια για να πάρω καλή πόρτα, δεν το κουνάω με τίποτε. Μόνο όταν δοθεί VDSL.


Κατά την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση από 8 σε 24, θα διατηρήσει ο καθένας τη πόρτα του (και, κατά συνέπεια, τη συμπεριφορά πάνω-κάτω της γραμμής του);

----------


## baskon

Πολυ βιασυνη παντως βλεπω...
Παντως στο 134 το συστημα που κοιτανε δειχνει οτι εχουν αλλαχτει ολες οι 8αρες και εχουν γινει 24αρες..
Μονο που αυτο το συστημα ειναι αποκλειστικά συστημα παραγγελιοληψιων..Και δεν ειναι τεχνικο...
Οποτε οσο και να παιρνετε στο 134 θα σας λενε αναβαθμιστηκατε..
Ηδη καποιες περιοχες αναβαθμιστηκαν..Μεχρι τελος της βδομαδας θα εχετε αναβαθμιστει πολλοι ενω μεχρι το τελος Μαιου ολοι οι 8ρηδες..
Αν εξαιρεσεις το Upload η διαφορα που θα δειτε στο κατεβασμα ετσι και αλλιως έχει μικρη σημασια...οποτε δε χαλασε ο κοσμος για 10 μερες παραπανω  :Smile: 
Το βασικο είναι να γινει σωστη δουλεια και να μη σερνόμαστε όλοι το Μαιο...

----------


## pelopas1

> Το βασικο είναι να γινει σωστη δουλεια και να μη σερνόμαστε όλοι το Μαιο...


τι ήθελες και πέταξες αυτή την ευχή  :Laughing: ..........θα έχουμε πάλι παράπονα τέλη μαιου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Necro{Demon}

παιδιά ακούστε ιστοριούλα να περάσει η ώρα... 


Είμαι σε onu, οπτικές ίνες δηλαδή, και έβαλα φοιτητικό connex(επί χρόνια με είχαν στα 2 mbit γιατί δεν υποστήριζε παραπάνω λέγαν). όταν έφτιαξαν το κέντρο ή whatever,  μου είπαν ότι με 24άρα θα έπιανα μόνο 10 mbit(ε ρε τρέλα οπτικές ίνες και το ξενέρωμα δε συμμαζεύεται) και καλύτερα να βάλω 8αρα(για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο συμφώνησα παρότι η διαφορά ήτανε στα 3-5 ευρώ...). Φυσικά η ταχύτητα που έπιανα ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ σταθερή μέχρι τα 650kb το ΠΟΛΥ όμως...(έλα ρε 8αρα γραμμή οπτικές ίνες τρέλα λέμε!) Δηλαδή έχανα ΜΟΝΟ 150kb(αλλά η 2άρα που είχα πριν... ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ στα 210 αχαχα)!


Το κερασάκι στη τούρτα? Περιμένω την αναβάθμιση στην τρελή ΕΩΣ 24 ταχύτητα(που δε το κόβω πάνω από 900 να πιάνει), και μέχρι τότε, από τις προάλλες που είχαμε φάει ένα τρέλο disconnect ωρών πιάνω... τρελές ταχύτητες 650-750(φυσικά χωρίς σταθερότητα, αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται, περάσαμε το ψυλογικό όριο των 700!). Αθάνατος ΟΤΕ!

----------


## konenas

Βιάζομαι; 
Το 134 μου είχε πει πως έχω αναβαθμιστεί. :Thinking: 
Το 121 μου είπε πως δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα. :Crying: 
Ζήτησα αναβάθμιση από το 134 και μου είπαν πως μπήκε σε σειρά αναβάθμισης. Δεν αναβαθμίστηκε ακόμα. Θα αναβαθμιστεί όμως σύντομα.  :Mad: 

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ τρελάθηκα πια.  :ROFL:

----------


## 21706

> Βιάζομαι; 
> Το 134 μου είχε πει πως έχω αναβαθμιστεί.
> Το 121 μου είπε πως δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα.
> Ζήτησα αναβάθμιση από το 134 και μου είπαν πως μπήκε σε σειρά αναβάθμισης. Δεν αναβαθμίστηκε ακόμα. Θα αναβαθμιστεί όμως σύντομα. 
> 
> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ τρελάθηκα πια.


Αναβάθμιση 2―>24 ή 8―>24;

----------


## mob

Δεν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση από 2 στα 24 μόνο από τα 8 στα 24 download

Οι 2άρες θα αναβαθμιστούν μόνο ως προς το upload από τα 256 στα 512

----------


## konenas

> Αναβάθμιση 2―>24 ή 8―>24;


8->8  :Laughing:  :Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Clap:  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> Δεν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση από 2 στα 24 μόνο από τα 8 στα 24 download
> 
> Οι 2άρες θα αναβαθμιστούν μόνο ως προς το upload από τα 256 στα 512


Δεν υπάρχει *αυτόματη* αναβάθμιση 2―>24. Ρώτησα επειδή δεν ήμουν
βέβαιος τι ζήτησε ο φίλος από το 134.  Τώρα το διευκρίνισε: 8―>8!.
Εγώ από το 134 ζήτησα αναβάθμιση 2―>24 και έγινε.

----------


## mob

Οι αναβαθμίσεις που έχει εξαγγείλει ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτές που αναφέρονται στο πρώτο ποστ του νήματος, περί αυτών συζητάμε, τώρα αν εσύ θέλει ν΄αλλάξεις πακέτο αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα αλλά αυτό δεν είναι αναβάθμιση είναι αλλαγή πακέτου.

----------


## 21706

Πάντως όποιος βιάζεται να αναβαθμιστεί (δεν θα το συνιστούσα)
θα μπορούσε ίσως να εξετάσει την περίπτωση υποβάθμισης
8―>2 και μετά αναβάθμιση 2―>24.

----------


## mob

Γιατί να κάνει κάποιος τέτοια κίνηση ?

----------


## uncharted

> Γιατί να κάνει κάποιος τέτοια κίνηση ?


για να βαλει περισσοτερο φορτο στους τεχνικους και μετα να ερχεται στο φορουμ και να βριζει τον "κακο ΟΤΕ" που αργει τις αναβαθμισεις  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## mob

Δεν έχεις καθόλου τακτ ... uncharted το ερώτημα ήταν ρητορικό  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> για να βαλει περισσοτερο φορτο στους τεχνικους και μετα να ερχεται στο φορουμ και να βριζει τον "κακο ΟΤΕ" που αργει τις αναβαθμισεις


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι είναι καλύτερα να αργήσει ο ΟΤΕ
για να γίνει σωστή δουλειά και ας φωνάζουν όσο θέλουν
οι βιαστικοί.

----------


## konenas

Δεν είδες τι γράφω. 
Για κοίτα εδώ 
Άλλα λένε χτες, άλλα σήμερα. Έρχεσαι και συ και συμπληρώνεις την τρέλα.
 :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Clap:

----------


## 21706

> Δεν είδες τι γράφω. 
> Για κοίτα εδώ 
> Άλλα λένε χτες, άλλα σήμερα. Έρχεσαι και συ και συμπληρώνεις την τρέλα.


Δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα φίλε. Και φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου 
ότι είναι απαράδεκτο άλλα να λέει η μια υπηρεσία και άλλα η άλλη.

----------


## ownagE_

Αν διαβάζει κάποιος τεχνικός από Ηράκλειο, φτιαξ'τε κι εμάς ρε παιδιά  :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

> Δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα φίλε. Και φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου 
> ότι είναι απαράδεκτο άλλα να λέει η μια υπηρεσία και άλλα η άλλη.


ουφ  :Cool:

----------


## sexrazat

Και μέσα στην αναμπουμπούλα σε λίγες μέρες έρχεται και το Conn-X 2 σε 1.

Δηλαδή έχεις δυό τηλ. σε διαφορετικές περιοχές με Conn-X στο ένα. Μπορείς να βάλεις και στο 2ο με μισή τιμή (8,39 το μήνα για 2άρα) και να εναλλάσεις τη χρήση του ενός με το άλλο μέσω του 134. Δηλ. καλείς 134 και ενεργοποιείς το 2ο μέσα σε 3 ώρες. Όταν ξαναγυρίσεις πάλι μέσω 134 ενεργοποιείς πάλι το 1ο. Και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα δεν δουλεύουν. Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές. Σε λίγες μέρες η παρουσίαση οπότε και θα εχουμε και τις λεπτομέρειεςί

----------


## euri

Η πόρτα στο DSLAM θα είναι δεσμευμένη και θα απενεργοποιείται η υπηρεσία;  Αν όχι, πώς διασφαλίζεται ότι θα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα όταν ο καταναλωτής θέλει να αλλάξει από το σημείο Α στο σημείο Β;

----------


## emeliss

> Η πόρτα στο DSLAM θα είναι δεσμευμένη και θα απενεργοποιείται η υπηρεσία;


Προφανώς, αλλιώς θα χρειαζόταν και ένας μαύρος σε κάθε κέντρο να τραβάει καλώδια 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.

----------


## konenas

Μάλλον η ερώτηση ήταν για την άμεση διαθεσιμότητα...

----------


## civil

To 134 σημερα μου ειπε οτι μεχρι τελος Μαιου θα γινουν ολες οι αναβαθμισεις
Υπομονη λιγο ...
 :Smile:

----------


## tolis_r01

Με αναβαθμισανε νομιζω  :Smile: 

πλεον συγχρονιζω στα 9900 με 10100 και το upload στα 864

αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι ενω το attenuation δεν αλλαξε (σταθερά στα 32)
το SNR ανεβηκε απο 6 στα 10-11

εφαγα μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια μιας και ημουν στο πακετο με τα 4mbps και την εποχη της αναβαθμισης οταν με βαλανε στα 8mbps δωρεαν ειχα μεγαλα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων οχι μονο του ιντερνετ αλλα και της ομιλιας

τωρα πλεον η γραμμη ειναι σταθεροτατη χωρις καμια αποσυνδεση πουθενα
βεβαια αυτο μπορει να εχει κοστος στην ταχυτητα της συνδεσης μου αλλα προσωπικα δεν με πολυ ενδιαφερει μιας και πλεον κατεβαζω απο rapidshare σταθερα με 1,1 mb

αυτα...

----------


## emeliss

> Μάλλον η ερώτηση ήταν για την άμεση διαθεσιμότητα...


Το δεύτερο σημείο θα είναι ένα. Άρα η διαθεσιμότητα θα φαίνεται κατά την αίτηση. Αν δεν υπάρχει τότε το αίτημα θα απορρίπτεται.

----------


## sexrazat

Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν 2 δεσμευμένες πόρτες. Σαν να έχει 2 Conn-X κανονικά ο συνδρομητής, απλά στο δεύτερο (που υποτίθεται γίνεται και περιστασιακή χρήση) θα παίρνει μόνο 2άρα στη μισή τιμή.

----------


## nm96027

Ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα ανακοίνωσε την έναρξη της αναβάθμισης, οπότε η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται στο νέο thread:

*OTE: Ξεκίνησε η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων adsl - Σε ισχύ οι νέες χαμηλότερες τιμές*

 :Lock:

----------

